#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-06-30
<tvoss_> good morning :)
<tvoss> mandel, around?
<tvoss> davmor2_, around?
<mandel> tvoss, yes, tel me
<mandel> tvoss, have we landed anythign?
<mandel> anything*
<tvoss> mandel, I patched out build-deps that are not in main, yet. Can you give the ppa a final spin?
<mandel> tvoss, sure
<tvoss> mandel, thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, i have a DSL technician coming within the next hour ... so i wont be able to attend i guess (i will try but i thik i saw the car on the street already)
<sil2100> ogra_: ACK
<tvoss> stgraber, good morning
<sil2100> tvoss: Stephane will most probably be up much later
<tvoss> sil2100, ack and thx
<sil2100> davmor2_: hi! Are you on holiday today?
<psivaa> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1335778 for qmlscene crash
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335778 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "qmlscene crashed during unity8 tests with image 105" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks!
<psivaa> yw
<popey> sil2100: where do bugs in snap decisions go?
<sil2100> popey: hmmm... depends, unity8 is responsible for rendering those I guess, but it's not always true to target it instead of the project generating the snap-decision notification
<sil2100> popey: what problem do you have?
<popey> the colour of text in them is unreadable
<ogra_> cjwatson, where to eth build logs hide nowadays (seems they are not mirrored anymore to people.u.c)
<ogra_> *where do the
<ogra_> (my god)
<sil2100> popey: than I would target unity8 - I just hope nothing changed with that
<ogra_> cjwatson, ah, ignore ... Laney helped
<popey> sil2100: no, long standing issue I think, not regression
<popey> sil2100:  bug 1335787
<ubot5> bug 1335787 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Coloured text in snap decisions is hard to read." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335787
<popey> I know you're a heavy social media user, would be good to get a confirmation ☻
<sil2100> Me ;p ?!
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #87 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: sil2100 | Known issues: TRAINCON-0 ! The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> popey: in case davmor2_ is not around today... how busy are you today? Do you think you could do promotion-wise dogfooding in davmor2_'s stead?
<popey> sil2100: if he's not about, sure.
<popey> sil2100: which image?
<sil2100> popey: I would say #105, it *should* have all the fixes for our blockers
<sil2100> brendand: could you then do a quick look at the AP failures we're having and give us a sign if you think we shuoldn't promote the image because of those?
<brendand> sil2100, ok
<popey> sil2100: ok
<sergiusens> popey: I think that bug is specific to friends; they choose the color
<popey> interesting
<popey> thanks sergiusens
<jibel> hey, since a recent build (between 102 and 104) system logs are full of messages from healthd. I filed bug 1335748 . The message itself might be harmless but it makes the logs grow pretty quickly
<ubot5> bug 1335748 in android (Ubuntu) "healthd spams system logs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335748
<brendand> sil2100, there seems to be a few tests missing. the normal test count is 857
<sergiusens> jibel: right; there's a patch for that coming
<brendand> sil2100, there are only 826 run
<jibel> sergiusens, ok, thanks
<davmor2_> Morning all
<davmor2> sil2100: we looking at any image for promotion?
<popey> sil2100: looks like I'm not needed? ^
<davmor2> sil2100: I forgot to say I wouldn't be back in time for the meeting but would for the start of my normal hours
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> popey: yeah
<sil2100> davmor2: hey! Yeah, #105 would need some love from a dogfooder
<davmor2> sil2100: no worries
<sil2100> brendand: hmmm, maybe the health tests are missing now?
<tvoss> davmor2, ping
<davmor2> tvoss: hello
<tvoss> davmor2, could you give silo11 another spin? I patched out all the build-deps that are not in main (yet). Just to make sure that everything still works :)
<davmor2> tvoss: I can once the testing for the dogfooding is done so it will be after Lunch
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, can silo 2 be published, please?
<tvoss> davmor2, ack
<brendand> sil2100, oh yes, indeed
<brendand> sil2100, i don't see anything specifically to block promotion. just ask davmor2 to do some particularly good dogfooding on terminal-app and address-book-app
<sil2100> oSoMoN: one moment
<davmor2> brendand: you're just not trying to break things then are you ;)
<brendand> davmor2, no
<davmor2> brendand: hahaha :)
<brendand> davmor2, you're the one with the hammer
<davmor2> brendand: I'll have you know I'm a professional I have a selection of hammers, toffee→Mjölnir :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, I'm back from the phone
<sil2100> oSoMoN: is this like a feature, or a bug-fix ;)? If it's a feature, is it a big one or a small one?
<sil2100> (asking because we're in TRAINCON-0
<sil2100> )
<oSoMoN> sil2100, it’s a feature, that was there but had been disabled since the switch to oxide, and is now being re-enabled
<oSoMoN> damn this stupid traincon0 state
<sil2100> oSoMoN: how would you assess the regression risk of this?
<sil2100> Yeah... we should get rid of it soon, if we'll be able to promote #105
<oSoMoN> sil2100, given that the feature is fully autopilot-tested, and that the overall test coverage of the app is high, I would say the risk is low, but obviously I’m biased…
<brendand> davmor2 rhymes with thor
<brendand> kind of
<brendand> if you drop the 2
<davmor2> brendand: that's a stretch even for you :)
<brendand> davmor2, what's that supposed to mean!
<davmor2> brendand: You're QA so you are used to thinking outside the box but that is so far outta the box that the box is pinhole in the sky ;)
<brendand> davmor2, what box?
<brendand> ;)
<davmor2> brendand: nice
<asac> davmor2: hello
<davmor2> asac: hello
<asac> davmor2: is it true that the webbrowser AP failures are not reproducible on local device?
<davmor2> brendand: ^
<brendand> asac, i haven't been able to reproduce them yet
<davmor2> asac: I've not seen any issues using the device day to day
<asac> davmor2: well, i wondered if you managed to run the APs
<asac> and have them fail
<asac> you are not doing these at all?
<asac> is selene still doing AP tests?
<davmor2> asac: I don't run the AP's at all brendand is though hence pointing him at the question
<davmor2> asac: brendand and elopio are the 2 main guys spearheading the AP test failures
<asac> brendand: its odd that you dont see them
<brendand> asac, are you expecting someone to be running the AP tests outside of CI?
<asac> brendand: they are happening every day
<asac> yes
<asac> if folks claim that the APs are not reproducible
<asac> then we have to double check that claim
<brendand> asac, well the problem is we can't reproduce the exact environment they are run in
<asac> i know, but its very close
<asac> so we always should continue figuring the difference
<asac> and close th gap further
<brendand> asac, from what i understand there is a mere reboot between test suites
<asac> right
<asac> so that might be an angle
<asac> what is key is that we get a way to reproduce them to the devs
<asac> so they can fix
<brendand> asac, so if the test suites aren't cleaning up properly the state then it could cause issues
<asac> i could
<asac> yes
<asac> but is that the reason ? :)
<asac> this thing is long enough broken reliable that we should really check out whats going on
<asac> ogra_: there?
<asac> brendand: so if the theory is that they fail because of dirt we can ask plars to make a special run that just makes a clean phone install and just runs this
<asac> if we know its dirt then thats a step forward
<brendand> asac, that would be a great idea
<brendand> asac, best would be for each suite to have it's own device :)
<asac> always continue to find out
<brendand> not cheap i know
<asac> well, you can dream, yes, but reality is what we have to deal with first
<brendand> asac, but more seriously we can isolate the misbehaving ones
<asac> if you see it not reproducible, the way to fix it is to debug and plars_ is at your command for that
<asac> plars_: psivaa: can you guys can makea  run of the webbrowser-app AP happening
<asac> on a clean install?
<asac> e.g. just boot-and-install -> reboot -> webbrowser-app
<psivaa> asac: ack, will do
<asac> psivaa: cool. please let brendand and me know
<psivaa> asac: ack
<brendand> psivaa, we mean to have that permanently, not just once
<psivaa> brendand: ohh?
<brendand> psivaa, so on every run, webbrowser will have its own clean install and run
<brendand> psivaa, yes
<brendand> asac, correct ? ^
<sil2100> Permanently?
<sil2100> I wouldn't want that to be permanent, as this would mean we have a separate way of running webbrowser-app than others
<sil2100> Which doesn't give good final results in comparison to other suites
<davmor2> sil2100: I just noticed a minor regression in dialer app with dual calls but I'm assuming that isn't so important one call works fine :)
<asac> brendand: we dont have that permanently right now.
<asac> but doesnt matter for this case
<asac> if in doubt you can always work with CI vanguards to get a clean rerun
<asac> to check if thats the different
<asac> its not perfect, but rest assure it's in the backlog somewhere and will get done eventually :)
<asac> anywya, we want test suites to run through with and without clean or reboot in between
 * sil2100 jumps out to the post office real quick
<asac> sil2100: you like snail mail? :)
<ogra_> asac, semi "there", yes
<asac> ogra_: so you wear only 25% of your cloth? :)
<asac> or lost your tobacco :P?
<asac> lol
<ogra_> heh, no, but i'm distracted by t-online
<ogra_> (they messed up my SDSL two weeks ago ... had a tech. here but he didnt manage to get it back up yet)
<asac> lock them in your cellar until its fixed
<asac> :)
<ogra_> heh, well, he is gone ... got to get a new one now :(
<asac> see ... you should have locked him in right away
<ogra_> yeah, to late
<asac> ogra_: have you ever run APs lately?
<ogra_> the last time was a while ago (and my test device currently has the new developer mode code on it, i wouldnt like to re-flash until i could land that after TRAINCON-0 is over)
<ogra_> asac, bug 1334676 will get you weird results though
<ubot5> bug 1334676 in qtubuntu-sensors "Applications have a dead open dbus connection (since image #96)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334676
<asac> ogra_: i have 95?
<asac> (devel)
<asac> oh we are in TRAINCON-0 already
<asac> sil2100: is QA helping testing silos etc.?
<ogra_> asac, you should have 87 i think
<asac> ogra_: so since that you can reproduce AP test failures locally?
<asac> since dbuss bug
<ogra_> you need to use a special option that UTAH uses too
<ogra_> asac, phablet-test-run -A '--timeout-profile=long' ...
 * ogra_ gets off the phone and feels like killing someone
<psivaa> brendand: asac: so the webbrowser test alone was run on a freshly flashed mako and the tests are still failing:
<psivaa> http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/373/consoleText
<asac> right
<asac> :)
<psivaa> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/105:20140630:20140625/8793/webbrowser_app/
<asac> i am sure if you download and run it locally it also fails
<ogra_> likely
<psivaa> :)
<asac> well, folks tell me the are all not reproducible
<ogra_> but dont forget -A '--timeout-profile=long'
<ogra_> else it will fail for sure
<asac> ogra_: whats that?
<ogra_> see above
<asac> why isnt that the default for phablet-flash?
<asac> err phablet-testrun
<ogra_> the workaround for bug 1334676
<ubot5> bug 1334676 in qtubuntu-sensors "Applications have a dead open dbus connection (since image #96)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334676
<ogra_> because then your tests take 10x as long
<ogra_> we dont want that as default
<ogra_> but it works around the dbus timeouts
<ogra_> (it is the default in UTAH for whatever reason)
<sil2100> asac: yeah, I have asked om26er to fill in as our QA-sign-off person, but currently we seem to be ok
<sil2100> As not many landings are ready to be released
<sil2100> davmor2: how's the testing going so far?
<davmor2> sil2100: dual calls has a regression you now can't seem to hang up on them other than that pretty good so far.
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, that one I saw you mention earlier, but well ;) I guess it's not super big - we would need a bug for that though
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah as soon as I finish I'll write it up
<sil2100> Thank you :)
<davmor2> sil2100: might of just noticed another slightly more serious one though.
<davmor2> popey: can you play a piece of music from the dash and tell me which speaker it plays out of please
<sil2100> Crap...
<davmor2> popey: same in the music app
<popey> davmor2: the right one
<popey> loudspeaker
<davmor2> for me it seems to play out of the earphone
<popey> same in music app, works as expected
<davmor2> okay that was wierd so ear speaker, plug in headset remove headset no loud speaker so it was set to play through loud it just wasn't
<davmor2> I wonder if switching loud speaker on and off in call were the cause of that
 * davmor2 reboots and tries again
<davmor2> nope reboot and it's playing in the ear speaker again
<asac> sil2100: allright. dont relax the -0 approach
<asac> if QA is a bottleneck its partly intended, but if its too much slow down let me know
<sil2100> asac: ACK :)
<asac> sil2100: at best coordinate with jfunk every time we start traincon-0
<asac> or at least forward announce just about that to qa list
<asac> thx
<sil2100> asac: the traincon-0 was announced in the landing team on Friday, so it's not a shocker
<asac> sil2100: right, its part of the normal mail
<asac> we should send special mail just about that
<asac> so i can forward and get proper attention etc.
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, regarding silo 2, the packaging changes were acked by didrocks (see the MR)
<asac> also since jfunk has to contribute significant engineers we should alywas coordinate with him that we do it etc.
<sil2100> asac: ok, will send it out now, since basically today is the first day of TRAINCON-0
<asac> cool
<asac> sil2100: just a nice mail: TRAINCON-0 in effect
<asac> :)
<brendand> psivaa, it would be good to try and reproduce the conditions in which those tests were run locally
<brendand> psivaa, is there a script or something that will do all the steps, including provisioning, setup etc
<psivaa> brendand: yes, just a sec
<psivaa> brendand: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/scripts/provision.sh should do the provisioning
<psivaa> and then http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/scripts/run-autopilot-tests.sh with -a webbrowser_app will run the webbrowser test
<psivaa> brendand: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/README-cli.rst has some information
<brendand> psivaa, provision.sh doesn't run without a file called magners-wifi?
<psivaa> brendand: yes, that was for the lab, in your local setup you could either modify provision.sh or run 'phablet-network -n $NETWORK_FILE'
<brendand> psivaa, ok
<psivaa> brendand: sorry, dint mention that
<camako> sil2100, are you not assigning silos during TRAINCON-0 or is that indeed ok? I have one pending... row 25 :-)..
<sil2100> camako: hi! I'm starting lunch now, that's why I didn't assign yet ;)
<ogra_> camako, silos get assigned but need special QA team signoff and testing
<camako> sil2100... was just curious... no hurry...
<camako> ogra_, sure... was just gonna get a head start on testing etc... hoping TRAINCON-0 will not last very lng
 * ogra_ hopes so too 
<ogra_> :)
<brendand> psivaa, why would i get 'unknow flag developer mode'?
<psivaa> brendand: just a sec
<brendand> psivaa, actually i probably need to upgrade ubuntu-device-flash
<psivaa> brendand: that'd run 'ubuntu-device-flash --bootstrap --developer-mode --channel ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed'
<psivaa> which is what we are running in the lab. so yea you might need to upgrade that
<brendand> psivaa, yeah got it now
<tvoss> davmor2, ping
<davmor2> tvoss: hello
<davmor2> sil2100: okay so everything seems to work.   I don't understand the issue with the loud speaker/earpiece switch but I can't reproduce it
<davmor2> sil2100: so just the hangup issue on dual calls that I will bug now
<plars> brendand: yeah, you'll need a somewhat recent version of phablet-tools and ubuntu-device-flash
<plars> brendand: psivaa: so what's the deal you and asac were talking about earlier with wanting a permanent clean run of webbrowser-app? It gets run on every single new image. If some other test is interfering with it, we should figure out how and fix that
<plars> but I would doubt that a bit
<psivaa> plars: yea, webbroser failed when ran on its own in tha lab
<asac> plars: i dont want permanent clean run :)
<asac> plars: i just wanted to get one clean run to eliminate FUD
<asac> :(
<asac> :)
 * ogra_ wants permanent clean runs of all tests all the time 
<plars> ok, that makes more sense :)
<asac> plars: do you know when that reproducible failure started?
<ogra_> pretty recently
<asac> thats exactly not the answer i want :P
<psivaa> asac: that was on image 92
<asac> ok
<psivaa> and we see a number of web related updates on that
<asac> psivaa: and before webbrowser was "flaky"?
<psivaa> asac: not really
<asac> sil2100: ^
<asac> psivaa: thanks
<psivaa> we had failures before but not to this extent
<psivaa> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/92.changes
<plars> asac: I mentioned last week that they had been failing for a bit, but due to the recent autopilot issues we decided on the landing call that it made sense to look at it after that fix goes in
<asac> psivaa: did thowse failres before happen reliably?
<ogra_> psivaa, i think it started in 91 already
<ogra_> ah, no
<ogra_> i'm wrong
<asac> psivaa: have one example of the failures that happened for a while before?
<psivaa> asac: let me check
<ogra_> i dodnt think we had any for a while before 92
<plars> 92/93 had a few failures, then 94 went back to 100%, then ever since then random numbers of webbrowser tests failing
<ogra_> plars, right, but beofre 92 we didnt have any webbrowser failures for at least ten images (i didnt go back further)
<asac> plars: so 94 was either a lottery win or we have the current problem starting 95?
<plars> asac: I'd say the flakiness started at 92
<psivaa> asac: 83,82,81 had failures before this, but they appear to be flaky
<psivaa> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/83:20140616:20140530/8570/webbrowser_app/
<ogra_> plars, asac, i wouldnt trust 94 results at all ... see the UITK test in there, it totally misbehaved
<psivaa> asac: plars: since 92 the failures might be with different tests but atleast one fail everytime since then
<ogra_> we got a new browser in 92 ... and with that it started to fail pretty reliable
 * asac wonders where thomis cool dashboard feature ended up be
<ogra_> asac, ++
<ogra_> we really need that asap ... would be soo helpful right now
<asac> oh i think it didnt allow to drill down to indiviudal tests?
<asac> "where is thomi"? :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, re- silo 2, have you seen my message about packaging changes?
<ogra_> it showed exactly the overview we want right now
<asac> this guy has to move i am sure
<asac> ChickenCutlass: do you have a big house where thomi could live until october? :)
 * ogra_ doesnt mind if he has to do the drilling down on the old dashboard 
<asac> oh i know the answer: ogra's house :P
<ogra_> lol
<ChickenCutlass> ha
<asac> thats big and you can even do evening exercise
<ogra_> he can have a tent in my garden (if he mows the lawn at least twice a week)
<asac> moving things from A to B to T (trash) :)
<asac> i think OZ folks know best how the sheep keep the gras low :)
<ogra_> oh
<asac> he might gain some weight finally :P
<ogra_> he could bring a sheep or two ... susie would forever love him
<asac> or be on sheep-diet :P
<asac> you could offer that as a survival tour to rich people :P
<ogra_> heh
<asac> how is the sqlite regression going?
<asac> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> not on my plate (i was busy the whole weekend with developer mode)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: yes, I saw those :) QA needs to sign-off the silo still though
<sil2100> oSoMoN: the packaging changes are ok
<sil2100> oSoMoN: no worries, om26er_ is on it already
<oSoMoN> sil2100, excellent, thanks!
<om26er_> o/
<brendand> psivaa, i think there are some steps missing. after provision, the wizard is up, and the image is not writable
<ogra_> did you call phablet-config --writable-image ?
<asac> sil2100: sqlite regression ... is that good now?
<ogra_> (or however exactly this is called)
<psivaa> brendand: it could be that provision.sh exited before it finish all it's steps because of the we dint setup the network config file
<sil2100> asac: yes, it got fixed but with a unit test disabled
<sil2100> asac: but thostr_ and others are working on the real fix in sqlite3
<brendand> psivaa, no it exited with success
<asac> sil2100: how did we get the sqlite3 changes that caused this?
<asac> from debian as merge?
<sil2100> asac: new upstream release has been imported into Ubuntu
<ogra_> asac, right, merge/sync
<sil2100> asac: doko did it, I guess it was a merge from Debian
<thostr_> sil2100: asac: we're working on it, but fix won't be there unitl tomorrow (jamesh working on it)
<asac> ic
<thostr_> sil2100: asac: as sil2100 told me earlier this shouldn't block promotion for now
<asac> thostr_: i dont care so much about when you do the fix, i care about you guys suffering :/
<asac> :(
<sil2100> thostr_: thanks!
<psivaa> brendand: apologies, for that to be writable we should run provision with -w. now could you run 'phablet-config writable-image' pls
<sil2100> camako: ok, silo assigned, but please wait with building it maybe for now
<sil2100> camako: as platform-api should soon land from another silo
<sil2100> camako: and you would have to rebuild anyway
<sil2100> sergiusens: hi! Are you around? How's the silo 007 testing going?
<camako> sil2100... thanks for the silo ... sure
<popey> davmor2: how do you put music/video on your device?
<popey> do you use mtp or adb push?
<davmor2> popey: adb then change the permissions
<popey> bah
<davmor2> popey: sergiusens said to pick on somebody about the fact you couldn't do it via mtp
<sil2100> davmor2, popey: so uploading music/video through mtp doesn't work now?
<davmor2> sil2100: not for scripting you can manually
<ogra_> sil2100, i think uploading 10TB of music/video doesnt
<sil2100> Ah, ACK
<sil2100> 10TB? Damn...
<ogra_> these guys are crazy :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I only have 4.2 GB of music
 * sil2100 looks at his mako phone with disappointment
<sil2100> I got the 'cheap' version of 16GB ;/
<ogra_> you will love the BQ and Meizu ;)
<ogra_> they have SD slots
<sil2100> !
 * sil2100 wants
<popey> woah
<popey> i copy very small amounts of music
<davmor2> ooooooo la-de-dah
<popey> it craps out every time
<popey> serious issue, bug already filed
<ogra_> popey, pnly 5TB ?
<ogra_> *only
<popey> pffft
<ogra_> :)
<popey> bug 1317263
<ubot5> bug 1317263 in mtp (Ubuntu) "mtp-server crash when transferring music on #15" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317263
<sil2100> Woha, #15?
<sil2100> NOTAREGRESSION
<sil2100> Ship it
<sil2100> ;)
<popey> ☹
<ogra_> it probably just doesnt like amy winehouse
<sil2100> But anyway, jokes aside... damn, that's an old bug - why didn't anyone work on it?
 * ogra_ guesses cyphermox_ has built in a filter so that you can only copy what he approves
<davmor2> ogra_: No it's popey it'll be Led Zeppelin
<popey> It was a cover.jpg in my case today
<ogra_> what was on it ?
<popey> A picture of my poking you with a stick.
<sil2100> hah
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: it's the porn filter killing the flesh tone on Electirc ladyland cover
<ogra_> popey, see, that will *never* pass the content filter :)
<popey> meanwhile.. back at the point.
<plars> electric ladyland? what kind of music do you listen to davmor2??
<plars> :)
<popey> sil2100: it's very annoying, and while it's been around for a while, it would be very nice to get fixed
<davmor2> plars: Nothing wrong with Jimi Hendrix
<popey> is there a problem with gallery in devel? it wont load?
<om26er> oSoMoN, which package provides webapp_container testsuite ?
<sil2100> popey: yeah, I think it's time to finally get some attention on that, especially that we're slowly closing up things like adb and ssh
<popey> asking on behalf of mhall119 who is afk
<oSoMoN> om26er, webapp-container-autopilot
<sil2100> So mtp will be the main way of pushing files to the device
<ogra_> sil2100, right
<davmor2> popey: Iirc I think it might actually be an issue in gvfs rather than mtp as such but I could be dreaming
<plars> never heard of that one
<popey> libmtp is what farts out the error
<ogra_> well, you should be able to watch if mtp-server crashes
<popey> davmor2: do you have a device running devel?
<ogra_> while copying
<davmor2> nope all on proposed
<ogra_> popey, i do ...
<popey> ogra_: is gallery broken?
 * ogra_ sighs about the icons constantly re-ordering 
<popey> 14:46:41 < mhall119> popey: hmm, logs say something about not being able to read image file formats
<ogra_> popey, works
<ogra_> (yes, i see the conversation)
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7726525/
<popey> thats what I get from mtp-server.log
<cyphermox_> davmor2: popey: it definitely is mtp, not gvfs that crashes. in logs it clearly died
<sergiusens> ogra_: I can mount and read with mtpfs
<sergiusens> ogra_: but I can't write
<cyphermox_> at least, in some logs I received back then
<ogra_> sergiusens, works fine from nautilus
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, I know
<davmor2> cyphermox_: :(
<sergiusens> ogra_: just doen't with plain old cli, mount and mtpfs
<davmor2> cyphermox_: on a plus side though more work for you right? :D
<ogra_> sergiusens, i never tried that
<popey> command line?
<popey> retro
<sergiusens> popey: just like adb ;-) more for scripting purposes than anything else :-)
<sil2100> sergiusens: hi! How's silo 007 going? :)
<sergiusens> sil2100: the platform-api thing needs some fixing; fwiw, the ap slowness is not a usensord issue ;-)
<sil2100> sergiusens: ok, so the fix for our issues is in platform-api then?
<sergiusens> sil2100: yeah; autopilot tries to connect to the anonymous name created by the client connection
<sergiusens> sil2100: it could be landable as is, but the examples would be broken
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1335866
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335866 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Dialer app can nolonger switch between calls or hang up on multiple calls" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> yay, new bugs
<tvoss> davmor2, ping again :) sorry, got distracted
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks :) I'll include it in the e-mail
<davmor2> tvoss: moving over to to try it in a second
<davmor2> sil2100: other than that I haven't hit anything massive
<tvoss> davmor2, thanks
<sil2100> davmor2: so... do you think you could give a +1 on promoting #105 then?
<sil2100> davmor2: did you check webbrowser-app, terminal-app and address-book-app in more detail?
<sil2100> As we had some failures there
<davmor2> sil2100: no but I can
<sil2100> davmor2: just to be sure that it didn't regress, as per brendand's proposition :)
<davmor2> oh if the phone filps there is no header on terminal
<ogra_> dont flip !
<sil2100> Flipping is an unsupported feature... ;p
<sil2100> j/k
<davmor2> sil2100: do we know how the phones are positioned?  Are they stood upright or lying down?  If they are lying down terminal sometimes opens in portrait rather than landscape
<sil2100> oh
<sil2100> That's an interesting observation
<sil2100> plars: can you give some input on this ^?
<sil2100> I suppose they're standing?
<ogra_> i think they do
<plars> sil2100: I know this came up before the move, and they were positioned so that they were sitting upright
<plars> sil2100: but a lot could have changed since then - rfowler_: do you know how they are currently positioned?
<plars> sil2100: I know there are space constraints now that may have required him to do something different
<sil2100> plars: it's just a theory, but maybe only a few devices are lying down? That could explain why it happens so rarely
<plars> sil2100: so I just confirmed with someone in the lab, they are lying down flat
<sil2100> plars: all devices?
<plars> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> plars: thanks :)
<sil2100> davmor2: so, you might be right - it's anyway a bug in terminal then that the header disappears
<davmor2> sil2100: might be deliberate to give more space
<sil2100> I think we should run terminal-app autopilot tests with the phone in landscape explicitly
<sil2100> And see if it's failing locally then
<davmor2> sil2100: so in the 10 times I've opened the terminal app lay on my desk it has opened in portrait once but it might be happening more if there is a rack with stuff moving?
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, well, the terminal-app failures are happening rarely, not always, so I would suppose it might be the case
<davmor2> \o/
<davmor2> brendand: ^
<sil2100> I mean, the theory makes sense at least
<davmor2> screenshot would help with that :)
<brendand> plars, that could explain a lot of stuff
<sil2100> Actually, yeah, so I heard a screenshot feature is available in autopilot, so hm, why isn't it happening in the lab?
<brendand> plars, we should make sure orientation is kept the same for all devices
<brendand> plars, portrait probably
<brendand> sil2100, it doesn't work on devices at the moment. it's being worked on
<sil2100> Ah, k
<rfowler_> plars: all the phones are back side down on shelves
<plars> brendand: I don't think there's a lot we can do about that at the moment - but I really think there should be a way to lock it to an orientation if it matters for the test. It should not be used unless it really matters though as it can just conceal bugs (that would have been the potential here)
<popey> fginther: the music-app build is pulling in the grilo binary, which shouldn't be needed anymore. is there some script behind the click package at http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/music-app-click/ which does this?
<popey> fginther: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/music-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/console i see mv x/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/org ../install_dir/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/ which shouldn't be done...
<fginther> popey, the only thing the jenkins job does is add the core-apps PPA, there's no script being executed. just the package build
<popey> fginther: see the bottom of that log file, it manually copies in a binary
<fginther> looking
<om26er> oSoMoN, Hi! the selection is working in the browser but the selector is not intuitive, but I guess this silo is only meant to test if its really working
<fginther> popey, ah, thanks for correcting me
<popey> fginther: np, we have a bug for it.  bug 1335764 - I assigned you, feel free to reassign if that's not right
<ubot5> bug 1335764 in Ubuntu Music App "music app fails reviewer tools due to binary component" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335764
<oSoMoN> om26er, yeah, it’s only re-enabling the feature as it existed before, it’s not meant to improve it
<om26er> oSoMoN, ok, I QA ack'd the silo. :)
<fginther> popey, I've disabled the mv, and rebuilding.
<oSoMoN> om26er, QA-thanks!
<davmor2> sil2100: so for me browser, terminal and addressbook all seem fine
<popey> thanks fginther
<elopio> fginther: I need you for like three different things this week.
 * elopio stands in the line to receive fginther's blessings.
<fginther> elopio, we have a vanguard :-)
<elopio> fginther: it's for the two jobs that you were working on. The one for ubuntu_experience_tests and the one for unity-click-scope. Can the vanguard access them too?
<fginther> elopio, right now some of that work is tied up on my desktop :-(. I'll figure out a way to spread this around
<elopio> fginther: thanks.
<sil2100> davmor2: excellent, so in overall... a +1 from you on promotion :D?
<davmor2> sil2100: so the phone is in no worse a state than it has been as far as I can tell :)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> ogra_: I think it's time to risk it and promote our first 5.3 enabled image
<ogra_> oh my
<ogra_> sil2100, i will show up at yur home if something stops working, mind you ! :)
<sil2100> ogra_: it's not a perfect one, but davmor2 gives a +1 from dogfooding and brendand gave a +1 on the AP front
<davmor2> ogra_: don't sound so shocked you know qt5.3 fixes the world
<sil2100> Oh noes!
<ogra_> (i'll bring a beer)
<sil2100> #blamedavemor2andbrendandnotme!
<ogra_> :)
 * sil2100 runs away from responsibility
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: blame popey (TM)
<ogra_> in a meeting atm will promote right afterwards
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<davmor2> tvoss: tests running
<ogra_> sil2100, davmor2, which image was that again (my upstairs client misses the backlog)
<davmor2> ogra_: 105
<sil2100> ogra_: 105
<ogra_> thx
<ogra_> promotion running ...
<ogra_> === Image 105 Promoted ===
<sil2100> Thanks :)
 * asac shiver about his very own clumsiness
<asac> i really put my headset to the left of me into my coffee mug :)
<asac> promoted?
<ogra_> read backlog :P
 * ogra_ points to the line with the three equal signs 
<asac> ogra_: yeah, thats why i asked :)
<asac> wondered if there might have been a typo
 * asac updates
<ogra_> sigh ... first boot afterupgrade is unbearable long
<ogra_> wow, that were severasl minutes
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> and the welcome wizard ...
<ogra_> then another boot animation ..
<davmor2> mterry: did you say there was a bug for the keyboard not appearing straight away after the welcome screen is run?
<mterry> davmor2, uh...  I can't find it now
<mterry> I don't remember
<davmor2> mterry: no worries I'll report a new one then and we can always dupe it
<ogra_> zbenjamin, are you still working on the fix for the sdk test (where qtsensors5-dev needs to be renamed, we talked about it a week ago and were wondering when the fix will land)
<zbenjamin> ogra_: zoltan told me he can do that, so i did not follow up on that
<zbenjamin> ogra_: i will ping him tomorrow about it
<ogra_> zbenjamin, can you at least make sure it doesnt get forgotten in your team ?
<ogra_> thanks :)
<ogra_> thats enough :)
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1335917
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335917 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Keyboard takes approximately 45 second to appear after the welcome screen run" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks ;)
<popey> blimey, we promoted 105?
<ogra_> popey, so we did
<brendand> sil2100, silo007 at least does what it's meant to do :)
<sil2100> brendand: you  tested it? ;)
<brendand> sil2100, to make sure it fixes the bug, yes
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thanks!
<kgunn> Ursinha: ....not sure but we may be experiencing same prob as last week
<kgunn> Ursinha: <alan_g> kgunn: Data point: autolanding https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/mir/fix-1332632-input-for-resized-surfaces/+merge/224575 took 5 hr 30 min to fail. (That long because of waits for mako we've discussed before.)
<kgunn> <alan_g> We now have 5 MPs queued to land. - five hours each is more than a day.
<kgunn> any help to speed this up, we will be grateful
<kgunn> ev_: ^^ just fyi
<ogra_> kgunn, slow autopilot ?
<Ursinha> kgunn: let me look
<ogra_> kgunn, thats what brendand is referring to above ...
<alan_g> Ursinha: it looks like slow turnaround on mako queue
<alan_g> (As per topic)
<ogra_> sil2100, you need to update the channel topic ;)
<kgunn> ogra_: you saying there's a bug fix coming to address this ?
<sil2100> ogra_: righto', after the e-mail ;)
 * kgunn must go eat/run
<ogra_> kgunn, if it is the same issue that slows down smoketesting it will be fixed with silo 7 landing
<Ursinha> alan_g: yeah, I'm reading an email fginther sent on Friday describing the problem, might be related to that
<kgunn> ogra_: thanks...i think we may be experiencing something diff
<robru> stgraber, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-2-publish/ can I get you to ACK these two packaging diffs?
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #105 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: - | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<davmor2> ogra_: you were saying that the orientation sensor is off when it is lay down flat.  How does the app know what orientation to be in then?
<stgraber> robru: NAK, this will break a bunch of packages
<robru> ok
<ogra_> davmor2, i didnt say off, but it has a pretty massive threshold now so you need to tilt it pretty heavily for having it pick up a change
<stgraber> robru: libubuntu-location-service0 => libubuntu-location-service1 without rebuilding all the rdepends of libubuntu-location-service0 to transition to libubuntu-location-service1
<ogra_> davmor2, ricmm has details (since he did the fix)
<robru> stgraber, ok thanks, i noted that in the spreadsheet
<davmor2> ricmm: if the phone is on it's back and the terminal app is opened some times it opens in portrait instead of landscape we are wondering what might cause this and if there is a way to get info on it.  It seems that all the lab devices are lay on their backs and we are wondering if this is causing some of the flackiness in testing.
<ricmm> davmor2: in what orientation would you deem the phone is if on its back?
<ricmm> other than "on its back"
<davmor2> ricmm: I have no idea and I'm assuming the apps and phone don't either.
<ogra_> ricmm, default
<ogra_> if it has been freshly installed and gotten no event yet i woould expect it to be in default oriantation
<davmor2> ogra_: default for video would most likely be portrait and not landscape
<ricmm> it should be defaulting tho, not moving
<ricmm> davmor2: so you reproduced it? with latest?
<davmor2> ricmm: yeah I'm not sure if it is flackiness in the app, a setting or a sensor though.  But I opened terminal 10 times and 1 time about 5-6 in the terminal opened in portrait rather than landscape
<davmor2> ricmm: I can try it with other apps if you want but that will have to wait till tomorrow I have enough on my plate today
<ricmm> davmor2: we can talk about it tomorrow
<ricmm> thats certainly odd as there should be *no* orientation events coming through when the sensor starts
<ricmm> until it gets out of the "flat" state
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> well, probably the app does the wrong thing with the orientation data
<ogra_> mangles it or some such
<ogra_> i cant imagine its the sensor api
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #105 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<davmor2> ogra_, ricmm: Indeed but it still happens I'll have a play with it tomorrow on a few apps and see what happens in other apps.
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> lightdm just crashed here
<ogra_> (on 105)
<davmor2> ogra_: why are you breaking this now ;)
<ogra_> dunno, i only swiped in the launcher
<ogra_> and got the boot animation ...
<davmor2> what the never seen that
<ogra_> session restarted fine ...
<robru> oh ho ho!
<robru> stgraber, ^ is this your doing?
<stgraber> robru: yep
<robru> stgraber, pretty slick!
<stgraber> I'll add silo state monitoring later today too
<robru> stgraber, ah, I was just going to ask if it was already at feature parity or still under development ;-)
<stgraber> robru: it's weird that it triggered on line 17 though, unless someone either flipped the ready flag on/off or cleared request-id for some reason
<robru> stgraber, one warning, on a couple occaisions the google spreadsheet has become irreparably corrupted and required starting over with a totally new spreadsheet, so don't hard-code the URL in too many places because it might need to change periodically ;-)
<stgraber> yeah, it's a global variable at the top of the plugin, that's easy enough to change
<robru> stgraber, yeah, that's not a bug in queuebot, that's a bug in the spreadsheet or the jenkins merge job or something. the other bot also pinged that line 17 was ready when it really just landed. for some reason the 'landed' flag got lost, i set it manually
<stgraber> the bot will basically show that message every time a line is marked as ready and doesn't have a request-id already, I could do a few extra checks but when things go normally, that shouldn't be required
<robru> stgraber, nah it shouldn't be necessary, whatever cleared the request id should be identified and fixed (i have no idea)
<stgraber> what I'll land later today is another simple queuebot plugin that'll monitor http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/ and anytime the status of one of those changes will print the old status and new status and who's the lander, that should be a good first start
<robru> stgraber, oh, EXCELLENT. yes the spreadsheet is basically rubbish, that json backend is much more accurate and updates faster. your bot will know status changes before our bot does ;-)
<robru> stgraber, spreadsheet is only really necessary for new requests and whether or not a request is testing: pass
<tvoss> stgraber, hey there :)
<tvoss> robru, ping
<robru> tvoss, hiya
<tvoss> stgraber, looking at your comment on silo11
<tvoss> stgraber, would you mind elaborating?
<tvoss> robru, perhaps you can help me to understand the packaging NAK on silo11 from stgraber?
<robru> tvoss, let me reread it, one sec
<robru> oh right
<robru> tvoss, so you have to find out what packages depended on libubuntu-location-service0, and then rebuild them all against libubuntu-location-service1.
<robru> tvoss, so these guys:
<robru> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7727812/
<tvoss> robru, so that's ubuntu-touch and ubuntu-desktop-next then
<robru> tvoss, and mir?
<tvoss> robru, why mir?
<robru> tvoss, isn't libubuntu-application-api-mirserver1 part of mir?
<tvoss> robru, no, it links against mir
<robru> ah
<robru> tvoss, ok, so just update those seeds then
<tvoss> robru, the seeds? I have *never* done that before
<tvoss> ogra_, ^ can you help here?
<robru> tvoss, yeah, ubuntu-touch is a seed, also i'm assuming ubuntu-desktop-next is a seed but i never saw that one before
<robru> tvoss, although hmmm, the seed probably is not specifying -service0 directly, but pulling it in indirectly, so I'm not sure how to update that
<tvoss> rsalveti, around?
<robru> tvoss, good people to poke might be xnox or cjwatson (and of course ogra_) according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-seeds but I don't know that much about it, sorry
<tvoss> robru, thanks
<robru> tvoss, you're welcome
<ogra_> tvoss, robru hmm ?
<robru> ogra_, ok so stgraber gave a packaging NAK on the diff in silo 11, citing rdeps need to be rebuilt. but the rdeps are just seeds so we're not sure how to proceed
<ogra_> so your api bumped ? ... that means find all the revers build-deps (note, not the deps) and prepare a silo with all the packages in it
<tvoss> ogra_, that is the case for silo 11, for reverse-build-depends
<robru> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7727812/
<ogra_> robru, right, we will then need to chnage the seeds too s/-0/-1/ thats trivial, just land it and i can change the seeds then
<ogra_> robru, reverse *build*-depends ...
<robru> oooog
<robru> ogra_, is there a command for that?
<tvoss> robru, reverse-build-depends?
<tvoss> :)
<ogra_> grep-dctl
<robru> hm, ok. didn't see it under apt-cache :-P
<ogra_> err grep-dctrl
<ogra_> grep-dctrl -FBuild-Depends  libubuntu-location-service-dev  -sPackage /var/lib/apt/lists/*Sources
<ogra_> i suppose that one could work (not sure, untested)
<robru> ogra_, ok, so that command comes up with platform-api but the 'reverse-build-depends' command came up empty
<robru> although the empty one was because I searched -service0 instead of -service-dev
<robru> ok
<robru> tvoss, ok so you need to rebuild platform-api ;-)
<ogra_> right
<robru> but that one's already in the silo
<ogra_> and i can only update the seeds *after* the package is in the archive proper
<robru> ogra_, so I think it looks good then
<tvoss> robru, I did, see the silo
<robru> tvoss, right
<robru> ok i'm publishing this
<ogra_> tvoss, ping me tomorrow morning (that will take a while to migrate from -proposed) and remind me to bump the version in the seed
<robru> ogra_, ok, it's published.
<tvoss> ogra_, ack and thx
<robru> ogra_, thanks!
<ogra_> np
<stgraber> robru: I've got a basic silo monitoring tool now, I'll keep it running here for a little while to make sure it works fine and then will turn it on for the channel
<robru> stgraber, sweet
<robru> I dunno, a new camera-app icon? that sounds like a big landing, I think we'll need QA signoff and extra testing here
<robru> bfiller, you got silo 2
<bfiller> robru: actually scratch that, sorry (: I don't need the silo for the camer-app, was about to delete the line
<bfiller> this is going to land in another silo
<robru> bfiller, ah ok
<bfiller> sorry about that
<robru> bfiller, no worries!
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #105 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<t1mp> fginther: are there any updates on the slowness of jenkins? It still seems to take >9h (still waiting) to land an approved MR, see https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/101-headerActionsDeprecationWarning/+merge/224965
<t1mp> with 'land' I mean 'merge into our staging branch' :)
<stgraber> robru: waiting for you to process that one ^ :)
<stgraber> oh, nevermind
<fginther> t1mp, the fix is in flight (in a silo and fairly urgent). I'm going to try to move around some resources to help. The backlog is not improving today
<stgraber> robru: we should now have basic silo tracking, I guess I may have to patch it a bit later to shorten some of the state messages, we'll see
<t1mp> fginther: ok, thanks. So it should be fixed in a few days?
<fginther> t1mp, oh yes
<t1mp> great, thanks
<t1mp> elopio: hello
<t1mp> elopio: can you review the updated tests in this MR when you have time? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/110-headerInput/+merge/224994
<t1mp> elopio: ah, you did before I asked you :)
<boiko> robru: hi, would it be possible to get a silo assigned to line 28?
<cjwatson> Hm, I guess https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/click-devel-utopic-amd64-ci/14/? means that somebody merged https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/cupstream2distro-config/click-coverage/+merge/225055 maybe?
<camako> robru, do you know why I'm getting the following :
<camako> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-1-build/78/console
<cjwatson> fginther: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/click-devel-utopic-amd64-ci/14/? - were you applying some hook changes locally?  see https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/cupstream2distro-config/click-coverage/+merge/225055
<cjwatson> Looks like a slightly different hook list there
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-01
<fginther> cjwatson, yes, I ran a test with your coverage changes. The MP was updated with the comments.
<cjohnston> ~/3
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<tvoss> sil2100, I need some help with silo 11
<thostr_> trainguards: can anybody reconfigure silo 8?
<sil2100> tvoss: hi! What's up?
<sil2100> thostr_: sure
<tvoss> sil2100, some seed changes for silo11 pending, rsalveti is helping out
<dbarth> sil2100: hi
<dbarth> with traincon-0 lifted, i'd like to resume landing of line 7 (desktop SRU)
<dbarth> the branch has been updated and tested, i need a silo to check and land
<sil2100> dbarth: hi, let me take a look at that one
<sil2100> dbarth: just to make sure - are those changes already in utopic?
<dbarth> sil2100: not yet
<dbarth> sil2100: that's to land on utopic, and then do the sru
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, so you want the silo for line 7 to be assigned for utopic for now, right?
<dbarth> sil2100: yes, please
<dbarth> sil2100: robru can help us on the SRU side once that's in utopic
<jibel> could someone have a look at bug 1336189 ?
<ubot5> bug 1336189 in android (Ubuntu) "Device enters a suspend/exit suspend loop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336189
<ogra_> jibel, is that with USB plugged in ?
<jibel> ogra_, no, only when I go outside
<jibel> ogra_, the test case is basically, put the device in my pocket and have a walk
<jibel> ogra_, there might be other condition but I noticed it because last week end after 1h the device was off and the battery empty
<ogra_> well i know we have the modem keeping a wakelock (binary blob, we cant do much about that) but that shouldnt drain your battery that heavily
<davmor2> ogra_: my battery normally uses between 4-10% over night I was testing tvoss silo so it used a bit more
<ogra_> right
<tvoss> davmor2, ogra_ but that should really only happen if the positioning is/was used
<ogra_> (i have a wireless charger in the bedroom, so my phone charges over night ... )
<davmor2> tvoss: I think it use 12-15% instead it might of been other things
<davmor2> tvoss: it was still better than the 51% batt drain the other time :)
<tvoss> davmor2, ack :)
<ogra_> tvoss, so i see your seed change has been taken care of
<tvoss> ogra_, yup
<sil2100> ogra_: meeting!
<ogra_> sil2100, bah ! my phone FAILS !
<rsalveti> jibel: ogra_: it's known that wifi is blocking suspend on mako
<rsalveti> same for 3g
<ogra_> rsalveti, wifi too ?
<rsalveti> yup, not that frequently, but yeah
<ogra_> ok
<rsalveti> Jul 1 08:47:08 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 214.162246] wakeup wake lock: msm_hsic_host
<rsalveti> in his case
<ogra_> ok
<rsalveti> happens with android as well
<rsalveti> http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/help/msmhsichost-wakelock-t1999368
<rsalveti> it's a firmware issue
<davmor2> rsalveti: I know it is prevented from deep sleep
<rsalveti> yeah, that's basically this scenario
<camako> sil2100, landing006 is failing with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7730415
<camako> sil2100, almost as if there is a newer papi than its trunk
<camako> would you please take a look?
<sil2100> camako: yes, that's true
<sil2100> camako: there is a platform-api in -proposed currently
<sil2100> camako: once it migrates out of proposed and then gets merged into trunk, a rebuild should work
<camako> sil2100, ok.. Is this expected soon? today perhaps?
<sil2100> camako: yes :) Something is blocking it in -proposed, but I'll try getting it migrated somehow
<camako> sil2100, where do I look to know it's moved?
<cjwatson> sil2100: It's not blocked, it's just landing now
<cjwatson> final: location-service,platform-api,qtubuntu-sensors,ubuntu-touch-meta
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, didn't look at update_output yet, just saw that excuses had it as a valid candidate
<sil2100> So I was expecting something else blocking it still, but it seems it's moved already
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<ogra_> sil2100, brendand, looking at the calendar-app failures they also seem typing input related
<sil2100> ogra_: uh, as well?
<brendand> ogra_, at least one of them has been around for a while
<brendand> the new_event failure. which has a fix in the works
<brendand> the other one is new, it might be keyboard related
<jibel> ogra_, something else drains the battery. I still have these messages but the discharge rate is ok. I'll continue searching.
<ogra_> jibel, great, thanks
<sil2100> camako: ok, the platform-api change has been merged into trunk now
<camako> sil2100, ok thanks
<sil2100> camako: just be aware that platform-api is also in silo 007, which we hope will land today as well - it was an important fix to make our autopilot tests behave better
<camako> sil2100.. ok will keep in mind... Thanks for the heads up!
<thostr_> sil2100: can I get a silo for line 27
<sil2100> thostr_: ok, I see robru didn't assign it because it's locked by silo 008, but I guess it's not a problem in your case right?
<sil2100> camako: yw!
<thostr_> sil2100: yes, as silo 8 is kind of test silo for time being
<sil2100> Assigning
<thostr_> sil2100: thanks
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train Status: #105 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<rsalveti> sil2100: ogra_: can we trigger a new image soon?
<rsalveti> now that location-service and my apparmor related changes landed
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^ ?
 * ogra_ wouldnt mind
 * sil2100 wouldn't mind as well
<ogra_> then let me trigger one
<sil2100> psivaa_: do we have complete results for 106 already?
<sil2100> ogra_: sure :)
<ogra_> triggered
<psivaa_> sil2100: not yet, uitk is still running, the rest has finished and there are no surprises
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks
<rsalveti> ogra_: and what a game yesterday
<rsalveti> was able to see the last 30 minutes
<rsalveti> crazy
<sil2100> psivaa_: thanks o/
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 107 building (started: 20140701 10:20) ===
<oSoMoN> sil2100, c
<oSoMoN> sil2100, can silo 2 be published?
<nik90_> tedg, charles: With TRAINCON-0 behind, can we get https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1318997-customizable-alarm-sounds into a silo and merged today?
<nik90_> tedg, charles: I see that it is in landing task 27, thnx
<mandel> sil2100, do you think I could get a silo for line 14?? Is kind of urgent for the location work
<sil2100> mandel: sure ;)
<mandel> sil2100, AWESOME! thx!
<sil2100> mandel: oh, it's ready now? :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: looking
<mandel> sil2100, -silo 008 thx
<sil2100> mandel: ok, so with line 14 the problem is as follows:
<sil2100> mandel: there is a lot of components in there that are locked already, sometimes even twice ;p
<mandel> sil2100, :-/
<sil2100> Let me see how it looks
<sil2100> So, for instance platform-api is in 2 silos now ;/
<sil2100> I could assign a silo for you, but I just hope we won't loose track of what is where
<sil2100> oSoMoN: published :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<mandel> sil2100, ok, le me know and I'll do my best to test everything
<mandel> sil2100, is a rebuild, that is, only code changes are in dbus-cpp
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 107 DONE (finished: 20140701 11:45) ===
<sil2100> \o/
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/107.changes ===
<sil2100> mandel: ok, so... I'll assign a silo, but you make sure you rebuild things if other components land in the meantime, ok?
<mandel> sil2100, ofcourse!
<Saviq> psivaa_, hey, think I could run the gatekeeper on silo 4?
<psivaa_> Saviq: Not sure about ci-train related issues, may be sil2100 knows?
<sil2100> What's up?
<Saviq> sil2100, just asking whether I can kick http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper to test silo 004
<Saviq> it doesn't look busy
<Saviq> FYI, really
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train Status: #105 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: sil2100 | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<Saviq> unless you tell me I can't
<sil2100> Saviq: I don't see any reason why not ;) Sure thing, if the CI guys have nothing other pending in there I guess
 * Saviq kicked the job
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please dput http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/qt/ to silo 17 then?
<sil2100> Saviq: sure :)
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #105 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: sil2100 | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
 * sil2100 has to re-sign the package
<sil2100> One moment
<davmor2> sil2100: 1 pet peeve bug that raised it's head again when I was camping is that Auto download On wi-fi is still ignored meaning people on limited data packages are likely to hit limits
<davmor2> tvoss: is gps and location both meant to default to on in the indicator?
<tvoss> davmor2, yes, that's fine. Need to track the state correctly -> known
<sil2100> davmor2: ouch, for me it's like a really important feature
<davmor2> tvoss: okay that's good as long as it is on the list of things to work on :)
<tvoss> davmor2, yup
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah iirc barry thought the settings app was meant to take care of it because the system-image doesn't know about wifi only connections and setting app team believed that system-image was meant to be handling it
<davmor2> sil2100: that was the last time I talked about it at any rate :)
<camako> sil2100, unity-mir strangely failed to build in landing-006 due to some "unmet dependencies"... Did I miss something?
<sil2100> camako: let me take a look
<Saviq> sil2100, oh noes, there's a qtbase change in distro that isn't in kubuntu-packaging https://launchpadlibrarian.net/179076520/qtbase-opensource-src_5.3.0%2Bdfsg-2ubuntu5_5.3.0%2Bdfsg-2ubuntu5.diff.gz :|
<Saviq> same for qtdeclarative https://launchpadlibrarian.net/179076602/qtdeclarative-opensource-src_5.3.0-3ubuntu5_5.3.0-3ubuntu5.diff.gz :|
<sil2100> Oh noes, rsalveti!
 * Saviq finds it weird to have the kubuntu branch at all if MPs don't get into it...
<sil2100> Yeah... normally Mirv was around to make sure everything is synced up, but he's on holidays still
<Saviq> sil2100, what should I do? shall I just rebase on top of the ubuntu source branch or do we want to push to kubuntu somehow/
<Saviq> (I can't, not on that team)
<rsalveti> sil2100: that's fine, we can just merge that
<rsalveti> which package/branches? qtbase and qtdeclarative?
<Saviq> rsalveti, yes
<rsalveti> lemmelook
<Saviq> rsalveti, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+merge/225119 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src/+merge/225134
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #105 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: sil2100 | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<rsalveti> Saviq: qtdeclarative done
<rsalveti> Saviq: qtbase done
<rsalveti> Saviq: any other package?
<Saviq> rsalveti, nope
<rsalveti> cool
<Saviq> rsalveti, did you push to ppa or?
<sil2100> davmor2: hey! Mister grumpy! How about we check promotion-wise 106? ;) It looks really nice from the autopilot POV
<Saviq> rsalveti, ah no, I need to remerge
<rsalveti> Saviq: both were already in the archive
<rsalveti> Saviq: I just updated the kubuntu branches
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, I'm taking over now, thanks
<rsalveti> yeah, you need to rebase your changes again
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> Saviq: just give me the packaging branches when you're ready and I'll upload
<Saviq> sil2100, ok
<rsalveti> yeah, I can upload as well, just didn't know if I should have done that
<rsalveti> as I just got the latest ping :-)
<sil2100> Will you also upload the -gles version?
<rsalveti> sure
<rsalveti> I already need to sync them anyway
<davmor2> sil2100: 106 or 107?
<sil2100> davmor2: I would say 106, as 107 is still under testing
<davmor2> sil2100: no worries I'll get on it now
<ogra_> sil2100, ugh, gallery app looks really bad
<ogra_> (did we discuss the two new errors in 106 this morning ? seems they turned into 10)
<barry> davmor2: actually, i think u-d-m is supposed to handle wifi-only.  but i guess we might need to get all three of us together some time to hash that out :/
<davmor2> barry: I'm assuming it will be needed for RTM at least
<sil2100> ogra_: I remember us looking at those briefly, but yeah... didn't suspect it to change to 10 failures
<barry> davmor2: probably
<barry> davmor2: if we were going to get a meeting together on the subject, who would be the best representative from the system-settings folks?  didrocks?
<davmor2> barry: no idea I don't know who works on what.  I think it was seb128 who originally told be that U-S-C should handle if the system is on wifi to auto download.
<seb128> davmor2, barry: hey, what's the question?
<davmor2> seb128: finguring out who should do what and how on setting auto download to on wifi
<davmor2> seb128: for updates
<seb128> davmor2, barry: gatox is the one who is doing most of the work on the updates panel, talk to him for that I guess?
<davmor2> seb128: thanks dude
<barry> seb128: i think we need to get the system-settings folks, mandel for u-d-m, and myself together to figure out how this wifi-only setting is supposed to work
<seb128> yw
<barry> seb128: ok
<mandel> barry, whenever/wheever you need me I'm there
<barry> mandel: cool, i'll set something up by email
<davmor2> mandel: 10 minutes ago.......this test if he kidnapped the tardis
<mandel> davmor2, nah just spanish, we take 10 mins naps between pings ;)
<davmor2> hmmmm sil2100 how much do we care about manta?
<sil2100> davmor2: it's an officially supported platform so we should care, but I guess it wasn't much usable for a while I remember... what's up?
<davmor2> sil2100: on 107 if the system suspends you can't wake it
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> davmor2: is that reproducible? And did we have it in 106?
<davmor2> sil2100: you just get a black screen no interaction,  I'm going to do a bootstrap on it to 106 and double check, I can't remember if I was testing silos on it or not now
<sil2100> ogra_` / ogra_: I won't be around for the evening meeting as always on Tuesdays, could you lead it?
<ogra_`> sure
<ogra_`> nothing special today i guess ?
<sil2100> Yeah, I guess maybe you could discuss promotion of 106 and maybe poke Leo/Brendan about the gallery-app craziness
<sil2100> In 107
<ogra_`> well, it was there in 106 too
<ogra_`> davmor2, could you put special focus on gallery-app testing when doing your dogfood run ?
<davmor2> ogra_: are there any videos on the devices?
<ogra_> shouldnt, nope
<ogra_> davmor2, oh, you mean in the lab ?
<davmor2> ogra_: I just noticed that videos now show in the gallery app which might balls up photo editing
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> that might be rsalveti's landig
<rsalveti> what
<ogra_> he fixed mediascanner permissions
<davmor2> ogra_: ie if the test is click on the first image which is meant to be a photo and it is a video it will display different screen
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i would expect the test setup to ship the files it needs ... (and that such files get removed when the test is done ... if that didnt happen for some other test there will be videos around)
<davmor2> rsalveti: we are just randomly blaming you for stuff ;)
<rsalveti> yeah, that's fine
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train Status: #105 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: sil2100 | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<bfiller> sil2100: can we have silo's for line 28 and 33 please? we're going to ignore the conflict with silo 4 and Saviq and I will manage
<sil2100> bfiller: will do after the meeting
<bfiller> sil2100: thanks!
<boiko> sil2100: thanks
<brendand> sil2100, is silo007 getting merged today?
<davmor2> sil2100: so fresh install of 106 contact sync and calendar sync don't seem to of happened.  I'm digging into it
<davmor2> sil2100: seems cancelling it and starting the sync again is enough so it might just of been a network hiccup
<stgraber> sil2100: ^ hopefully that makes those slightly easier for landers to track
<davmor2> sil2100: 106 on manta is good I'll update to 107 again and see if I have the same issue
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, thanks!
<sil2100> stgraber: \o/
<sil2100> stgraber: is it also supporting multiple landers? We allowed multiple landers separated by whitespace or / signs
<davmor2> sil2100: on the whole mako 106 has no more issues that 105 that we promoted so I see no reason this couldn't be either.
<stgraber> sil2100: yes, it'll show them comma separated
<davmor2> sil2100: manta and 107 are not getting on
<sil2100> stgraber: excellent ;) Thanks
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm updating mako and flo to see if I have  the same issue there
<sil2100> davmor2: hm, not good, let me check what happened
<sil2100> Ah, we landed the location-bits
<ogra_> whats the issue ?
<ogra_> (sorry, missing backlog on this machine)
<sil2100> ogra_: 107 doesn't seem to wake from suspend on manta
<ogra_> i cant really imagine thats a location service thing
<brendand> 007 landing \o/
<davmor2> sil2100: this is things like click play on a piece of music in the scope then it, it's fine, hit pause however and it goes crazy flashing grey and black, if it suspends you get a grey flash and then it's black and that's it
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/107.commitlog :|
<ogra_> davmor2, does it not wake up or does the screen stay off but you can log in via adb ?
<brendand> tomorrow will be a sunny day with rainbows and unicorns
<sil2100> brendand: it finally lands?!
<brendand> sil2100, why do you seem surprised :)?
<sil2100> ricmm, sergiusens: when can I press publish on silo 007?
<sil2100> brendand: ricmm mentioned that sergiusens needs to review a branch first for papi or something ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100: I think I solved the example test crash
<sergiusens> rebuilding to test
<sil2100> Awesome
<brendand> ooooh, i misread the status
<davmor2> ogra_: I think it is awake just displaying a black screen, but the same tests on 106 were fine I'm leaving it plugged in this time see what happens
<sil2100> bfiller: assigning silos for you
<davmor2> ogra_: ah damn it I bet I left the cable plugged in on 106 now I have the cable in it works fine.  /me resets  to 106 again
<stgraber> sil2100: the bot will also now list the LP projects that are part of the silo, I may tweak the format a bit later though
<ogra_> davmor2, seems we have seen black screen issues on other platforms too ...
<davmor2> ogra_: only seems to be effecting manta for me looking at flo and mako now they both seem fine
<ogra_> they use the same graphics HW
<ogra_> davmor2, anything in /var/cash
<davmor2> ogra_: ah okay
<rsalveti> wonder if location service got crazy or similar
<davmor2> let me try 106 with no cable again and see what happens
<ogra_> davmor2, check /var/crash
<davmor2> ogra_: I've triggered a fresh 106 let me  have a look once I know if it is working there
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> would be good if any of the new services crash and cause this
<ogra_> (i think it is unlikely  though)
<davmor2> ogra_: okay so happens in 106 too
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, i suspect it is older
<davmor2> _usr_bin_system-settings-wizard.32011.crash
<davmor2> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_ubuntu-app-launch_desktop-hook.32011.crash
<davmor2> _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_url-dispatcher_update-directory.32011.crash
<ogra_> davmor2, people see it on the nexus5 too
<davmor2> ogra_: that is all that is in /var/crash
<ogra_> right, doesnt look like anything it couldnt recover from
<ogra_> i blame the graphics driver
<davmor2> ogra_: I'll show you what happens on the call if you press buttons :D
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train Status: #105 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<sergiusens> sil2100: is the choo choo bot dead now that we have the queuebot?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #105 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<dobey> wow this bot is noisy
<seb128> who decided to move the bot in there?
<stgraber> dobey, seb128: wasn't moved so much as being merged into queuebot but that was something which came up with robru, sil2100, slangasek and barry about some changes wrt the landing team. It's indeed a bit more noisy than we'd like it to be, I need to tweak it so it only posts notices when an action is needed.
<davmor2> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-system-compositor/+bug/1336411 for the mail
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336411 in unity-system-compositor (Ubuntu) "Manta on recent images doesn't wake correctly from suspend" [High,New]
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^^ for the mail
<ogra_> oh, i nearly forgot ...
 * ogra_ goes and promotes 106
<ogra_> === IMAGE 106 Promoted ===
<popey> wow
<ogra_> high frequency promoting :)
<dobey> davmor2: hah. that's the same bug the nexus5 had, but which seems to be gone now. currently the backlight is staying on even when the screen is off. not sure why it would be doing so though
<dobey> davmor2: i filed it as https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1328146 when i saw it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328146 in Unity 8 "Screen stays off after upgrade to Image #71 on N5" [Low,New]
<dobey> don't know if that helps/hurts though
<davmor2> dobey: yeah ogra_ already pointed that out, however I've not had issues with manta till recently
<davmor2> dobey: so maybe n5 discovered a race that is now being triggered in manta too
<dobey> davmor2: maybe
<jibel> davmor2, can you confirm bug 1336428
<ubot5> bug 1336428 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "system-settings-wizard crashed with SIGSEGV in Wifi setup step" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336428
<jibel> ?
<davmor2> jibel: give me 5
<jibel> very likely a dup of 1334203
<davmor2> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/unity-system-compositor/fix-1336411/+merge/225209 you might want to try that on n5
<dobey> davmor2: hmm, well, it appears to be "fixed" on latest builds on n5, but now the backlight stays on. was the backlight staying on, on manta too?
<dobey> anyway, ping me when there's a deb in a silo or something, and i'll be happy to test it to see if there's any change on n5
<davmor2> dobey: no backlight is off for me as far as I can tell
<dobey> ok
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #105 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<sil2100> ogra_, davmor2: yay for promotions \o/
<ogra_> :)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: looks like AlbertA has fixed the manta issue to but I'll test that in the morning now I think to close to EOD and shopping :)
<sil2100> davmor2: ACK :)
<ogra_> enjoy ... dont spend all your money !
<davmor2> ogra_: who enjoys shopping I'd do it online if it wasn't for the wife wanting to go ;)
<sil2100> hm, I enjoy shopping myself! I don't buy much, so it's more like window shopping
<sil2100> But sadly (or luckily?) my girlfriend hates shopping, so we don't do that too often
<plars> sergiusens: I heard you are working on a fix for the problem where autopilot tests take way longer than they should, do you know how far off that is? I think fginther is having quite a bit of trouble with the stuff on sjenkins from it
<sergiusens> plars: silo 7
<sergiusens> ready to land
<plars> sergiusens: awesome!
<sergiusens> well, it's upto the train team now
<sil2100> sergiusens: it's marked as 'needs QA signoff' - is that really needed? We're not in traincon right now
<sil2100> So, maybe we could simply publish it? You tested it, right?
<sergiusens> sil2100: since it affects QA so badly; I thought I set it like that
<sergiusens> so they can at least verify
<sil2100> sergiusens: I think brendand tested it already previously
<sil2100> And said it was ok
<sergiusens> sil2100: ok, just consider I did a rebuild after
<sergiusens> should be the same in any case
<sil2100> sergiusens: right now there's no one assigned to do any QA sign-off, so this landing might be stalled because of this ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100: I'll leave it up to you ;-)
<sergiusens> you should have the power to override, right?
<sil2100> plars: do you feel lucky today? Should we simply publish the fix? ;)
<sil2100> sergiusens: sure
<plars> sil2100: sergiusens isn't in the habit of pushing stuff that he hasn't tested, I certainly feel a lot better knowing it came from him
<plars> sil2100: was the needs QA signoff because it pertained to autopilot though?
<sergiusens> lol
<sil2100> Well, anyway I publish it, since as I said QA is not really 'prepared' for any sign-off ;)
 * sil2100 closes his eyes and pushes the button
<ogra_> SHIPIT !
<plars> sil2100: make sure to first say "what could possibly go wrong?"
<sil2100> (and well, Brendan gave a +1 on the previous version)
<sil2100> Ah, right!
<plars> that's QA signoff then :)
<sil2100> ...what could possibly go wrong?
<sil2100> ;D
<ogra_> sil2100, for the next mail ... we dont update the "stable" channel :)
<ogra_> it is "devel" (you wrote that in a former mail already and i forgot to ping you about)
<sil2100> Ok, published, so now the would should be fixed
<sil2100> ogra_: argh! Right! That's what happens when I try to avoid too many 'image promoted' sentences one after another
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<sil2100> ogra_: then I start inventing sentences which do not particularily make sense ;)
<ogra_> no worries ... i just noticed it before
 * sil2100 notes it down
<sil2100> o/
<sergiusens> robru: care for line 35; should be a 15' landing
<sergiusens> ?
<Saviq> davmor2, you're probably not up for QA sign-off on a silo at this hour are you?
<Saviq> unless ToyKeeper you're back around?
<AlbertA> trainguards: can I get a silo for line 34?
<alecu> trainguards: can I ask for these two branches to be added to silo 13? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/pay-service/fix-script-path/+merge/225061
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/pay-service/detach-thread/+merge/225220
<rsalveti> AlbertA: mind testing/validating silo 07? want to land that asap :-)
<rsalveti> brb
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-02
<AlbertA> rsalveti: ok let me check
<rsalveti> AlbertA: thanks
<AlbertA> rsalveti: it looks ok on all devices (n4, n10, n7) I marked it as tested
<rsalveti> AlbertA: lovely, landing it then
<rsalveti> AlbertA: thanks
<rsalveti> AlbertA: we need to rebuild the system-compositor in the mir 0.4 landing
<rsalveti> AlbertA: once everything is merged
<AlbertA> rsalveti: yes, I'm updating the branches now
<rsalveti> AlbertA: great, thanks
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 108 building (started: 20140702 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 108 DONE (finished: 20140702 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/108.changes ===
<thostr_1> sil2100: can I get a silo for line 32
<sergiusens> trainguards can I get a slot for line 35?
<sil2100> sergiusens: sure
<sil2100> thostr_1: not sure if I mentioned, but you have a silo for your landing as well
<sergiusens> thanks
<psivaa> sil2100: ogra_: this occurred today again with mediaplayer app tests:
<psivaa> I: Unlock failed, script output: 'initctl: unable to determine sessions
<psivaa> The ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators module is deprecated. Import the autopilot helpers from the top-level ubuntuuitoolkit module.
<psivaa> Traceback (most recent call last):
<psivaa>   File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
<psivaa>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 70, in __call__
<psivaa>     return self._proxy_method(*args, **keywords)
<psivaa>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 145, in __call__
<psivaa>     **keywords)
<psivaa>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 651, in call_blocking
<psivaa>     message, timeout)
<psivaa> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.22" (uid=32011 pid=1977 comm="python3 -c import dbus, logging;from unity8 import") interface="com.canonical.powerd" member="requestSysState" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.1" (uid=0 pid=887 comm="/usr/bin/powerd ")
<psivaa> '
<sil2100> huh
<psivaa> + release_powerd
<seb128> sil2100, who made the bot join that channel?
<psivaa> but on the same device as we saw yesterday.. so not exactly sure where the problem
<sil2100> seb128: which one? queuebot? I think it was stgraber, but I wasn't in the discussions regarding queuebot's CITrain positioning
<cjwatson> seb128: stgraber answered you last night ...
<cjwatson> 17:40 <stgraber> dobey, seb128: wasn't moved so much as being merged into queuebot but that was something which came up with robru, sil2100, slangasek and barry about some changes wrt the landing team. It's indeed a bit more noisy than we'd like it to be, I need to
<seb128> cjwatson, sorry, didn't see that
<cjwatson>                  tweak it so it only posts notices when an action is needed.
<brendand> psivaa, we're missing lots of suites again this morning
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<seb128> where ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128> queuebot, where ubuntu-system-settings
<sil2100> seb128: it doesn't work
<seb128> hum
<seb128> that stopped working?
<sil2100> seb128: queuebot doesn't support commands yet, and not sure it will
<seb128> shrug
<psivaa> brendand: yes, just pasted one reason above: screen unlock failed  during media player test
<seb128> why did we deprecate the other bot then?
<sil2100> seb128: it's a different 'thing', the CI train bot is still on -choo-choo theoretically
<seb128> we could have let it running on the other channel at least
<sil2100> Ah, it's not there
<seb128> no, it's not
<rsalveti> sil2100: want to trigger a new image, are you waiting on anything?
<sil2100> seb128: ok, so it seems it died ;) Let me see what happened ;)
<brendand> psivaa, the mediaplayer results are there though?
<psivaa> brendand: the other device flashing failed with:
<psivaa> Get https://system-image.ubuntu.com/gpg/image-master.tar.xz.asc: http: can't write HTTP request on broken connection
<psivaa> brendand: that's from the second run that i manually kicked just a little while ago
<sil2100> rsalveti: hey! So, I would be fine with a new image I guess, could you wait around 30 minutes though? Since I want already published stuff to migrate completely before a new image
<psivaa> brendand: i mean the media player results
<sil2100> rsalveti: I also want a new image since a new Mir is ready for publishing
<rsalveti> sil2100: which packages are you currently waiting to be published?
<sil2100> So I want an image before clicking 'publish'
<sil2100> rsalveti: wanted indicator-datetime in this image
<rsalveti> alright
<sil2100> Should be quick
<brendand> psivaa, so we won't have complete results for the meeting?
<psivaa> brendand: no, not on 108
<brendand> psivaa, well the ones that are in so far are looking great :)
<sil2100> Be right there on the hangout
<davmor2> Saviq: what silo did you want testing
<Saviq> davmor2, 4
<davmor2> Saviq: I can have a look after what's it for?
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ubuntu-bug -p ubuntu-system-settings
<popey> usage: whoopsie-upload-all [-h] [-t TIMEOUT]
<Saviq> davmor2, changing to the new icon theme
<popey> wish i understood why my phone is doing that
<davmor2> Saviq: right will do
<Saviq> davmor2, so changes to unity8, UITK, settings
<ogra_> popey, talk to bdmurray
<davmor2> popey: just do apport-bug ubuntu-system-settings :)
<popey> davmor2: nope, same response
<davmor2> popey: weird
<popey> yeah, makes filing bugs hard
<popey> which is annoying, given how many i like to file
<ogra_> rsalveti, ugh ... "Removing debhelper from depends" ... that will make the package not lintian clean anymore
<ogra_> (should have gone to build deps though)
<rsalveti> ogra_: a bunch of new packages were added because of that
<rsalveti> ogra_: it was already in build-deps
<ogra_> hmm, why did lintian complain then
<ogra_> (i only added it because of a lintian failure)
 * ogra_ will check 
<Saviq> davmor2, FYI silo 4 +1 from me
<ogra_> thanks for catching !
<rsalveti> np
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> why dont i get the lintian error now
<davmor2> Saviq: in the landing meeting right now I'll install it after
<davmor2> ogra_: when the developer mode lands will there be a way to activate it from phablet-tools?  Like phablet-developer-mode or something?
<ogra_> davmor2, only from ubuntu-device-flash i think
<davmor2> okay that will do you just add a --developer or something?
<ogra_> the prob is that you will only be allowed to use it when any kind of screen locking is enabled
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> davmor2, see the ML, sergiusens wrote about it
<davmor2> oh did he
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks
<sil2100> There was an ANN about it ;)
<ogra_> (i'll write a follow-up today how to use the userspace dev-mode tools to en/disable it until the UI is there)
<davmor2> sil2100: E:TOOMANYEMAILS
<davmor2> Saviq: installing on manta, flo and mako now
<davmor2> Saviq: if I'm not blown away by this I'm setting sil2100 on you
<Saviq> davmor2, \o/
<sil2100> ;)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 109 building (started: 20140702 09:30) ===
<davmor2> Saviq: we are gonna get so sued by apple for the browser icon :D
<Saviq> davmor2, I can do the suing, I hate it :P (same for settings)
<Saviq> too busy
<davmor2> Saviq: I like mechanical watches so the settings icon stays damn you ;)
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> damn, can you lan it already ... that made me curious
<ogra_> *land
<Saviq> davmor2, flip the switch! flip the switch! flip the switch!
<ogra_> haha
<davmor2> Saviq: not till it's installed across the board :P
<ogra_> which board is that exactly ?
<davmor2> ogra_: the one in front of me that has mako flo and manta
 * sil2100 tries to wake up the bot
<sil2100> And create some button icons...
<davmor2> Saviq: should the icon in the launcher and setting app for power both be coloured or both be monochrome?
<Saviq> davmor2, panel you mean?
<davmor2> Saviq: yes sorry
<Saviq> davmor2, the battery icon?
<Saviq> davmor2, both the same, coloured
<Saviq> davmor2, that's actually a bug in settings app (before this MP)
<Saviq> davmor2, the settings app can't dynamically change icons
<davmor2> Saviq: yes, the panel flashed green and then goes mono, and then setting app is green
<Saviq> davmor2, yeah, expected
<davmor2> Saviq: okay
<Saviq> davmor2, settings app needs to get support for changing icons live
<davmor2> it just looks odd when you have the settings app open :)
<Saviq> davmor2, mine looks fine, 'cause it never charges to 100% any more ;)
<davmor2> Saviq, ogra_: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-07-02-104828.png when you plug it in it looks right :)
<Saviq> davmor2, yeah exactly
<davmor2> Saviq: So I have it on all 3 devices now and everything is looking similar and the universe isn't imploding or anything so land it already :)
<Saviq> davmor2, \o\ |o| /o/
<davmor2> Saviq: my only crumble would be battery icon and that is known
<davmor2> Saviq: is there a bug for that do you know?
<Saviq> davmor2, I think there is
 * Saviq tries to look it up
 * ogra_ wonders why the png doesnt load for him
<davmor2> ogra_: no-ip is having issues maybe
<davmor2> ogra_: blame Mircosoft
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks for triggering a new image
<Saviq> davmor2, can't find the bug, filed a new one... bug #1336712
<ubot5> bug 1336712 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Some icons should be dynamic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336712
<davmor2> Saviq: great thanks
<Saviq> davmor2, can I change QA sign-off to Yes, then?
<davmor2> Saviq: Indeed
<davmor2> sil2100: Land it already ;)
<ogra_> rsalveti, np
<ogra_> rsalveti, btw ... lp:dbus-property-service ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, "In silo landing-004. Packages built. Testing pass. QA signed off. You can publish."
<Saviq> FUCK YEAH
<Saviq> man this was a long on
<Saviq> e
<davmor2> Saviq: yeah shame on you for dragging it out
<Saviq> davmor2, indeed ;(
 * davmor2 gives Saviq a cookie
<Saviq> thanks!
 * Saviq gets fat(ter)
 * ogra_ learned that you put on 1kg per year with canonicaal 
<Chipaca> ogra_: low priority ping about my PPU application endorsement
<ogra_> now i finally learn it is  davmor2's fault
<ogra_> Chipaca, oops, sorry, will take care for that today
 * Chipaca goes for cookies
<ogra_> thanks for the reminder
<Chipaca> ok, silo #12 is ready to publish, mah dear peeps
<rsalveti> ogra_: sorry, wasn't in debian/control
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> Saviq: \o/
<sil2100> hmmm
<ogra_> rsalveti, oops, right ... will fix
<rsalveti> ogra_: though it was a pure src package :-)
<ogra_> yeah, well, i phadnt really decided yet :)
<ogra_> *hadn'd
<Saviq> sil2100, don't "hmm"!
<ogra_> *sigh*
<sil2100> Saviq: it's a risky period! Since Mir 0.4.0 is ready for release as well
<sil2100> And we already kicked a new image to have a state 'before' Mir
<Saviq> sil2100, I don't think it'd be dangerous to land those together
<sil2100> ogra_: what do you say for the idea to get Mir released now, wait for it to migrate, kick yet ANOTHER image that only has the Mir in it and then publish the rest?
<Saviq> but your call
<ogra_> sil2100, sure, go ahead
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, most probably it's not dangerous... but the last Mir landing caused us a lot of trouble, so I wanted to protect from that this time
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, land silo 4 first, then ;P
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Actually, I can't publish Mir now even ;/
<sil2100> kgunn, camako: hi, it seems that the Mir silo is missing the xorg-server XMir rebuild...
<brendand> sil2100, this calendar-app test failure was reproducible locally: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1336721
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336721 in Ubuntu Calendar App "test_current_day_is_selected failed on mako #108" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> sil2100, so now it has two reproducible failures. i think one has a fix already, but we need to get a dev to look at this one
<brendand> popey, what's the current revision of calendar-app on the image?
<brendand> 328 i guess
<brendand> popey, trunk is 337? why the big gap?
<camako> sil2100, kgunn had told me to put a note in the row when we requested the silo, which I did... Do I need to do smth else?
<sil2100> camako: well, I never uploaded anything if someone just left a comment, as I need the source package to upload usually - normally if some dput magic is required from us, we get pinged directly about that with details
<mandel> ogra_, in image 108, can you update applications???
<sil2100> camako: I can do that now - is that supposed to be a no-change-rebuild? Only build-deps bumped?
<mandel> ogra_, in my case, it seems that they are broken
<camako> sil2100, yes... due to only client API bump
<ogra_> mandel, dunno, running devel here, not proposed ... that is on 106 ... and updating works ... let me charge and upgrade my flo to 108
<sil2100> camako: ok, so you'll have to also test this one additional package after I upload it as well
<mandel> ogra_, thx, would be appreciated.. specially because if they broke I'll ave to take a look
<camako> sil2100, ack...
<camako> thanks
<mandel> ogra_, it might be that I screw up my system. I'll reflash
<ogra_> mandel, will take a while, the battery is completely down ...
<mandel> ogra_, no problem, I can wait :)
<popey> brendand: thats not a big gap
<popey> brendand: it's on my list to do today anyway
<brendand> popey, great!
<popey> music also.
<sil2100> camako: ok, so I'll change the libmirclient-dev dependency to 0.4.0 and push to the silo
<camako> sil2100... ok thanks
<thostr_> is the ci sheet broken? or just my view...?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 109 DONE (finished: 20140702 10:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/109.changes ===
<popey> hi, can someone help me figure out how https://fosdem.org/2015/news/2014-07-01-call-for-participation/ merged?
<popey> bah
<popey> wrong link
<sil2100> thostr_: what's wrong?
<popey> how did https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/1335512/+merge/225155 get merged?
<popey> sil2100: ^ any idea?
<sil2100> thostr_: ok... I see google spouting errors indeed ;/
<sil2100> popey: let me take a look
<popey> thanks
<sil2100> popey: what do you mean 'how did it get merged'?
<popey> well nobody reviewed or commented on it
<ogra_> bah, i was just done with the upgrade ...
<popey> trying to see how it got merged.
<sil2100> hmm, maybe someone set it to Approved
 * ogra_ waits for it to finish and will then go to 109
<sil2100> popey: since I see tarmac merged it in, so it has been auto-merged.. but strange indeed as it doesn't mention who switched it
<popey> yeah, thats my question ☻
<popey> sil2100: so you know no voodoo to figure out who?
<sil2100> popey: normally when something like this happens it means that someone just merged in the branch to trunk manually
<ogra_> hmm
<sil2100> popey: hm... not sure if tarmac has an option of doing that, like, manual merge of a MP?
<ogra_> why does payui have an entry in my installed apps list (and no icon)
<ogra_> tedg, seems there is an entry for payui in my "installed apps", i assume that is not actually wanted ?
<popey> ogra_: yeah, also, you cant run it
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> mandel, so i am on 108 now ... my problem now is that i have all apps up to date, there is nothing to update :/
<mandel> ogra_, ok, I think is due to an update I did for udm in my phone (not released) so I'll debugging it
<brendand> ogra_, is there a bug for the sdk test failure?
<ogra_> brendand, nope
<brendand> ogra_, feel like filing one?
 * sil2100 fixed up the buttons finally
 * sil2100 goes off into the world of citrain code
<sil2100> camako: xorg-server has built, could you just test if all works on desktop with it?
<sil2100> camako: and if yes, give me a ping and I press publish
<sil2100> bzoltan: hi! Any news on the SDK autopilot failures?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am back from holidays... what AP failures should I look at?
<sil2100> bzoltan: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/108:20140702:20140625/8822/sdk/ <- since some time this test is failing, and it seems to be a one-liner required for it
<sil2100> i.e. the qtsensors5-dev package name change
<sil2100> bzoltan: someone mentioned you are the person responsible for this test suite or something ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100: let me check :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: thanks ;)
<sil2100> ogra_, psivaa: woohooo, did you guys see final test results of 108?!
<psivaa> sil2100: yea, lot improved :)
<sil2100> psivaa: too bad we'll land Mir soon which usually is a bit regression prone :(
<sil2100> camako: did you test everything throughoutly with the new Mir? All autopilot tests passing?
 * sil2100 goes for lunch now
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I have fixed that test. Anyhow, that test comes from an obsolete project. Would it be possible to change the source of that tests if I move that to a real project?
<popey> vila: any idea what's going on here? https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1332567/+merge/225225
<popey> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-utopic-touch/133/console
<mhr3> sil2100, silo for #38 pls? should be super quick landing, just adds api we'll need
<popey> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/282/console
<vila> popey: literraly: bzr: ERROR: unknown command "build" the bzr plugin that provides this command is not there ?
<popey> i have no idea what that means, or where that comes from
<vila> popey: same here
<vila> fginther: ^ ?!?
<popey> heh
<sil2100> mhr3: sure ;) /me still lunching
<sil2100> mhr3: I see unity-mir in a silo from kgunn though...
<mhr3> sil2100, it's unity-api, nor -mir
<sil2100> Ah, test silo
<mhr3> not a test silo
<sil2100> Aaaah, craaap
<sil2100> mhr3: right, sorry, it seems my first typo caused terror
<mhr3> terror from the deep :)
<mhr3> anyway, /me lunch
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, i saw 108 ... mir will "fix" that way to good result, i'm sure :)
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<kgunn> sil2100: thanks for xmir rebuild, i'll test it
<mandel> ogra_, confirmed, it was my new udm, fixed it :)
<ogra_> mandel, ah, cool, so i dont need to test anymore
<mandel> ogra_, nop, I was an IDIOT :)
<ogra_> nah
<Chipaca> sil2100: is silo 12 going to land soon? otherwise I can land more stuff in there :)
 * Chipaca would rather that
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<kgunn> camako: sil2100 xmir looks good
<kgunn> up and running my desktop on it as i type
<camako> kgunn, awesome thanks for testing ...
<camako>  sil2100, silo landing-006 tested well on all accounts, autopilot, xorg-xserver, etc...  let's get this baby merged :-)
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> ogra_: can I get a packaging ACK from you on the Mir 0.4.0?
<sil2100> ogra_: the diffs are here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-2-publish/34/artifact/packaging_changes_mir_0.4.0+14.10.20140701.1-0ubuntu1.diff https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-2-publish/34/artifact/packaging_changes_platform-api_2.1.0+14.10.20140702-0ubuntu1.diff https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-mir_0.4+14.10.20140701.1-0ubuntu1.diff http
<sil2100> ogra_: it's a standard bump of deps
<sil2100> ogra_: there are new binary packages, but I think archive-admin intervention is not required as it's a standard so-name change
<popey> Ursinha: https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1336764/+merge/225306 can someone please clean up? "IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device"
<Ursinha> popey: let me see
<sil2100> cjwatson: hello, are you free right now? Could you maybe give a packaging ACK for the changes I pasted above for ogra_ ?
<cjwatson> sil2100: One moment
<cjwatson> sil2100: Looks fine apart from the way it apparently took three people to bump the build-deps, according to the changelog :)  core-dev / archive admin ack
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Thanks! Yeah... I think citrain might have been a bit confused or something
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<popey> Ursinha: any luck?
<Ursinha> popey: fginther is looking into it
<Ursinha> I don't have permissions (yet) to do so
<Guest82807> fginther, is this error a jenkins problems? 13:25:21.565 ERROR content:49 - Could not add content object 'None' due to IO Error: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/log/syslog'
<Guest82807> fginther, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1041/testReport/junit/address_book_app.tests.test_edit_contact/TestEditContact/test_add_new_phone/
<renato__> fginther, this is happening on address-book autopilot tests
<popey> Ursinha: ahh okay
<fginther> renato__, I don't know, it's generated in the autopilot log (I assuming it's trying to read it perhaps because the test failed, don't know).I checked a few other tests non-address book tests and didn't see that error
<fginther> popey, Ursinha, that test host has 6+GB of available space, not sure why it ran out during that test run
<plars> rsalveti: I'm still not sure whether https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1319582 is the source of our emulator crashes, but fwiw, the emulator still crashes when we try to do much under it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319582 in Mir "emulator: 'Failed to start RenderThread' after opening/closing applications" [High,Triaged]
<plars> for example, running autopilot tests
<rsalveti> right, it's one of the reasons why it is crashing
<rsalveti> unfortunately I didn't get the time to investigate this yet
<popey> fginther: how odd, okay. thanks
<rsalveti> hopefully next week
<mhr3_> sil2100, ehm, yea, so 018 failed cause the arm64 g++ crashed during build
<mhr3_> yey!
<mhr3_> sil2100, seen that somewhere already?
<mhr3_> tvoss, or perhaps you ^?
<cjwatson> mhr3_: Is that with precompiled headers by any chance?
<mhr3_> cjwatson, yep
<cjwatson> mhr3_: Known broken at the moment; you can generally just disable precompiled headers on arm64, it just makes the build a bit slower
<mhr3_> cjwatson, it's still 4.8 though
<cjwatson> Hopefully g++-4.9 will fix it, though haven't tested that theory
<mhr3_> cjwatson, got the magic incantation?
<cjwatson> Varies by project; let me see if I can divine it
<cjwatson> mhr3_: Probably http://paste.ubuntu.com/7737142/, but testing
<mhr3_> cjwatson, lgtm, applied, building
<cjwatson> mhr3: didn't work.  I was going to test it for you first :)
<ogra_> tedg, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/388/artifact/clientlogs/sdk/_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_ubuntu-app-launch_desktop-hook.32011.crash/*view*/
<mhr3> cjwatson, eh, should have tested it properly myself :/
<cjwatson> mhr3: Try -Duse_pch=FALSE instead of use_pch=FALSE; seems to work here
<mhr3> yep, just committed that
<elopio> ping fginther, when can we get a new phablet-tools release with the fix of bug #1327325?
<ubot5> bug 1327325 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-test-run will fail if the python3 import prints something to std" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327325
<fginther> elopio, ugh, that hasn't landed yet, crap. I'll follow up on it.
<elopio> fginther: thanks. I'm porting system-settings tests to py3 and I hit it again. I'm linking the branches with the workaround to the same bug to remember to revert them.
<fginther> elopio, ack
<sergiusens> fginther: you should land it and see how much fun it is :-)
<fginther> sergiusens, yes, that's exactly what I need to experience :-). are you still the lander responsible for phablet-tools or can I go direct to the landing team?
<sergiusens> fginther: AFAIK anyone can land anything
<fginther> sergiusens, ack
<sergiusens> fginther: as long as you have write access
<fginther> thanks
<sergiusens> fginther: to the spreadsheet that is
<sergiusens> fginther: btw, ubuntu-device-do is in the ppa as well
<sil2100> cjwatson: what does update_output.txt's Trying easy from autohinter: for platform-api (...) FAILED mean? :)
<sil2100> (if you grep for platform-api there)
<kgunn> sil2100: can you override a test silo reconfig & build for an unapproved MP ?....silo15
<sil2100> kgunn: you can override the unapproved MP's by a flag in the build job :)
<sil2100> kgunn: I think it's called Allow Unapproved
<kgunn> ah!
<kgunn> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> kgunn: yw! :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: It means that glmark2-es2-mir and glmark2-mir are made uninstallable by trying to promote the set mir/0.4.0+14.10.20140701.1-0ubuntu1 unity-system-compositor/0.0.4+14.10.20140702-0ubuntu1 unity-mir/0.4+14.10.20140701.1-0ubuntu1 xorg-server/2:1.15.1-0ubuntu7 platform-api/2.1.0+14.10.20140702-0ubuntu1
<cjwatson>  glmark2-es2-mir : Depends: libmirclient7 (>= 0.1.9+14.10.20140430.1) but it is not going to be installed
<cjwatson> sil2100: i.e. glmark2 needs to be rebuilt as part of that landing
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks! slangasek already cleared the story for us, I'll fix it in a moment :)
<sil2100> (just was in a meeting)
<bfiller> robru: can I have a silo for line 40 when you get a chance?
<sil2100> cjwatson: pushing the fix for the mir transition now (had to double test if it fixes everything)
<cjwatson> righto
 * sil2100 still is very weary about pushing packages to the archive
<bfiller> sil2100: can I have a silo for line 40 when you get a chance?
<sil2100> bfiller: hi! Let me take a look :) robru_ normally should be the sherif now, but I guess he's maybe having breakfast
<bfiller> ack, np
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, so I'll assign a silo, but please rebuild gallery-app after the suru theme change (silo 004) lands, as it will land in the nearest hour
<bfiller> sil2100: ack
<robru_> yeah sorry
* robru_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> robru_, ogra_: ok, so I hope that once the new glmark2 rebuilds in the archive, mir should migrate properly
<robru_> sil2100, great
<pmcgowan> sil2100, hi, update on qofono?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hi! I saw it in the NEW queue last time, I thought Laney was doing the NEWing for that one
<sil2100> Laney: hello, did you have a moment to look at the libqofono in the NEW queue? :)
<kgunn> sil2100: could you check on silo6 ? looks like its stalled out or something....does package migration take that long?!
<sil2100> kgunn: yeah, we were working on that, there seemed to be a package requiring a rebuild - I pushed it to the archive, not sure if it built already
<sil2100> I think it should be ok in the next publisher run?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, do I need to ask steve for help gettng that lib landed? I have some stuff blocked on it
<sil2100> pmcgowan: we need some archive admin doing the NEWing of it, so it all depends on them now
<sil2100> slangasek: who could we ping to get the libqofono from NEW right now? Since I guess cjwatson might be already pass his EOD
<slangasek> sil2100: any archive admin, which includes me
<sil2100> Oh!
<sil2100> duh
<slangasek> ~ubuntu-archive
<slangasek> (looking now, for the record)
<slangasek> sil2100: why does qtdeclarative5-ofono0.2 have ${misc:Pre-Depends}, and libqofono-qt5-0 not?
<slangasek> (fwiw this is an obsolete requirement for multiarch libs anyway)
<sil2100> I might have missed that, since all built fine on a clean env - I can fix that for the next version
<slangasek> yes, it'll build fine to be sure
<slangasek> and it'll even run fine
<slangasek> :)
<slangasek> sil2100: are there .a libraries that should be getting installed in libqofono-dev?
<slangasek> sil2100: what is debian/patches/service_numbers.patch?  It apparently changes the exported API
<sil2100> slangasek: so, no .a libraries are exported/installed - as for the service_numbers patch, it's from Ken so I don't really know what it was meant to do
<slangasek> ok; maybe you can prod Ken into labelling the patch properly :)
<sil2100> But since it was included, I supposed that it's required - Laney just asked to push it upstream, but I prefered to wait for Ken to put some rationale
<slangasek> meanwhile, accepted
<sil2100> Since I don't know the codebase ;p
<slangasek> right, there's a standard for documenting patches when you put them in debian/patches in the first place
<slangasek> (http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/)
<sil2100> hah, indeed! If anything, my multiarch-support patch has been accepted upstream and merged already ;)
<popey> anyone got #109 on flo handy?
<popey> it seems to be ignoring my request to lower the volume
<popey> i have it set to zero and music still sounds loud as ever
<boiko> sil2100: question: this build of messaging-app: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-003/+build/6149248 is saying it is waiting on a dependency, will it build automatically afterwards?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, slangasek thanks
<boiko> sil2100: nevermind, tiago and I found the problem
<sil2100> ogra_, robru_, kgunn: mir seems to be finishing migrating now - it disappeared in rmadison but LP already sees it in release
<sil2100> boiko: ah, sorry... I'm full with work right now, very past my EOD already :)
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yw
<boiko> sil2100: no problems, it was an error on our side anyways
<kgunn> sil2100: i didn't hit merge clean until choo-choo pung me
<kgunn> was choo-choo over eager ?
<sil2100> kgunn: ah, you pressed m&c already?
<sil2100> kgunn: not a big deal, as I'm almost 100% sure it will move out of promosed now, so it should be safe anyway I guess..? But I would wait anyway
<sil2100> It seems the bot uses LP for this status ;)
<sil2100> So it's a bit 'over eager', yes
<sil2100> robru_: I deployed a new citrain - if you see any problems, please just revert the last revision ;p
<mzanetti> kgunn: is this ours? ^
<kgunn> mzanetti: greyback_ ^ yep...just prepping for qtcomp
<mzanetti> qtcomp
<mzanetti> :)
<greyback_> kgunn: thanks
<kgunn> mzanetti: hopefully work thru all the stupid stuff so the real work can proceed :)
<mzanetti> kgunn: I'm sure you'll manage :)
<sil2100> kgunn, robru_, ogra_: migrated!
<sil2100> stgraber, ogra_: could you please kick a new image? :)
<sil2100> I guess ogra_ is AFK already
<sil2100> robru_: once a new image is building, please wait like 15-30 minutes for the build to properly start and begin the publishing madness
<sil2100> ogra_: ^
<robru_> sil2100, yes it sounds good, thanks for the heads up
<sil2100> Ok, I go for some dinner now
<sil2100> o/
<kgunn> woopwoop
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<balloons> fginther, quick question. Can we migrate all core apps to using python3 (autopilot3) for the generic-mediumtests-utopic runner?
<fginther> balloons, I don't see why not
<balloons> fginther, :-) Awesome. Let me know if you need anything from me to make it happen. I'm asking because shorts_app is acting funny; but overall it's not critical to switch them
<davmor2> ogra_: Yay finally my dns has updated I get email again now \o/
 * davmor2 shakes his fist at Microsoft for doing it the wrong way!
<robru_> ogra_, stgraber: did anybody start an image build? slangasek maybe?
<stgraber> robru_: sorry, no, was busy with other things, I can go click build on the tracker now
<slangasek> robru_: I didn't start an image build; do you need me to kick one off?
<slangasek> oh, so stgraber has it
<slangasek> stgraber: click where?
<stgraber> slangasek: iso.qa.ubuntu.com, in theory some ubuntu touch team has the ACL to select the products and click rebuild
<stgraber> so I'm a bit surprised I'm being asked to do it for them...
<stgraber> anyway, done
<stgraber> though it's right that robru_ and sil2000 aren't in that team as I believe we made coredev a requirement for ~ubuntu-touch-release
<slangasek> stgraber: ah, alright.  I would've just sshed into nusakan, personally ;)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 110 building (started: 20140702 20:10) ===
<pmcgowan> slangasek, how long until qofono hits the archive? and does it go to proposed first?
<slangasek> pmcgowan: it does go through -proposed first; there shouldn't be any blockers for it to reach the main archive however, as a new package - so now that it's passed binary new, it should be less than a half hour
<pmcgowan> slangasek, great thanks
<bfiller> robru, Saviq : what's the status of silo 4? is that merging and landing today?
<Saviq> bfiller, afaik it was waiting for an image to build with new mir
<bfiller> Saviq: did branches merge do you know?
<Saviq> bfiller, no they didn't :|
<Saviq> bfiller, it's been ACKed for publishing 12h now or more
<bfiller> Saviq: I saw that
<bfiller> Saviq: we might be you then :)
<Saviq> bfiller, sil2100 didn't want to land it in one image with Mir
<bfiller> Saviq: should we hold off on our silos that touch the same packages then?
<Saviq> bfiller, you'll have to talk with the landing team, I did all I could, it's in their handsnow
<bfiller> Saviq: ack
<robru_> bfiller, ah sorry, was having lunch
<robru_> bfiller, yeah as soon as I see the confirmation that image 110 is built I am going to open the floodgates and publish a bunch of stuff.
<robru_> it's been building for an hour so it should be done soon
<bfiller> robru_: ok cool, I'll keep my eyes open for that
<robru_> bfiller, i can assign something now if you want but maybe don't build it right away ;-)
<bfiller> robru_: we already have some silos (2, 3, and 14) that will need to be rebuilt once silo 4 is fully released as we are touching the smae packages
<bfiller> same
<robru_> ah ok
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 110 DONE (finished: 20140702 21:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/110.changes ===
<kgunn> robru_: hey, silo 6 i think has a project that's not in archive yet....how can we add/build with this ? lp:qtmir
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<popey> ogra_: we discussed this the other day, so filed a bug about it 1336968
<popey> bug 1336968
<ubot5> bug 1336968 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "U-S-S updates apps redundantly which are included in system update " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336968
<Chipaca> hi guys. any chance silo 12 will get published soon?
<slangasek> Chipaca: I believe robru_ is just about to publish
<Chipaca> \o/ :)
<robru_> kgunn, Chipaca hey sorry i was in a meeting
<robru_> Chipaca, yep i'm gonna publish everything now
<Chipaca> "sorry, gotta go, Chipaca needs me! *flies away*"
<Chipaca> robru_: thanks :)
<robru_> kgunn, so if it's new, we need a core dev to ack the packaging, but before that probably I should pre-ack it for common problems before we waste a core-dev's time on it
<robru_> slangasek, hey, can you give me a core dev ack on silo 4? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-2-publish/ 4 small diffs, seems they grew some new deps, need a basic sanity check
<robru_> kgunn, i'll make a branch with some minor fixes for qtmir
<kgunn> ta robru_
<slangasek> robru_: so it's just the "last successful artifacts" list of diffs that need reviewed?
<robru_> slangasek, yeah
<slangasek> ok, looking
<robru_> Chipaca, ubuntu-push is done like dinner
<robru_> kgunn, ok so I put together this, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/qtmir/packaging/+merge/225410 it's pretty minor
<kgunn> robru_ thanks, so do i replace my MP in there ? or just add this one in ?
<robru_> kgunn, should just add it in. i based mine off trunk, hopefully it doesn't conflict.
<robru_> kgunn, oh, no change rebuild ;-) yeah you can replace that one with mine ;-)
<kgunn> robru_ oh yeah, duh...actually mine is a rebuild only i think...so i can replace
<robru_> hehe
<robru_> kgunn, I tried building it and got some test failures, but i don't think they're related to my packaging work
<kgunn> robru_ probably not...we're worknig through our issues...
<robru_> kgunn, no worries
<kgunn> the guys will pick this up euro morning i bet
<kgunn> greyback_: mzanetti ^
<kgunn> fyi
<greyback_> robru: thanks!
<greyback_> I'll merge that now, it looks fine
<robru_> greyback_, you're welcome
<robru_> slangasek, did you get a chance to look at those diffs?
<robru_> slangasek, shouldn't be that big of a deal, I just wasn't sure about those extra deps
<slangasek> robru_: sorry, distractions; getting back into it now
<slangasek> robru_: right, LGTM
<robru_> slangasek, sweet, thanks!
<robru_> brb
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-03
<bfiller> robru: seems to be some problem with the publishing on silo 4
<bfiller> with notes-app?
<robru> bfiller, oh hey, sorry, was running some errands. indeed it looks like nobody bothered to build notes-app. building it now
<bfiller> robru: cool, thanks
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<robru> but queuebot I just built notes-app!
<dobey> is it just me, or is jenkisn broken on arm?
<robru> dobey, which jenkins are you referring to?
<dobey> robru: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/pay-service-utopic-armhf-ci/25/console
<dobey> looks like maybe the vm/chroot it's using got left in an unclean state?
<robru> dobey, hmmm maybe fginther knows more about that one, sorry ^
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 111 building (started: 20140703 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 111 DONE (finished: 20140703 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/111.changes ===
<bfiller> robru: publish for silo 4 yet?
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/111.changes is 0 bytes long.. ogra_ ?
<seb128> popey, it's a stable image :p
<popey> haah
<asac> plars: psivaa: health-check tests are not run anymore? dont see results on mako for last two images
<psivaa> plars: there is one ongoing now. i saw one of the earlier builds failed to flash with some network error between our server and system-image-server
<asac> thanks for checking this out .... not sure if we could improve the dashboard to always have an entry for health-check
<asac> so we always spot if the test doesnt run etc.
<asac> thanks
<asac> psivaa: was that for me? :)
<psivaa> asac: yea, it was. sorry
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok cool
<psivaa> still waking up :)
<asac> me too :P
<psivaa> asac: i'll ask if it's possible include a placeholder for health check in the dashboard
<ogra_> popey, fixed, sorry
<ogra_> stgraber, only core-devs have access to build images  iirc ...
<popey> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> ugh, the browser4 does not look happy
<ogra_> -4
<ogra_> cant find its toolbar it seems
<sil2100> Yeah, he's not only not happy, he looks pissed off real nice
<brendand> sil2100, it's really frustrating. *still* not reproducible locally
<brendand> sil2100, ever
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> At least we know that Mir didn't cause any of those regressions, because we had that Mir-specific image that was rather fine
<popey> will be late, doorbell
<brendand> sil2100, 110?
<sil2100> Yes
<Chipaca> robru: thank you :)
<Chipaca> ogra_: liar liar pants for hire :D
<Chipaca> plants*
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> oh, crap,, i didnt write the endorsement ...
 * ogra_ blushes
<Chipaca> ogra_: :)
<thostr_> sil2100: when can we expect silo 4 packages published so that we are really unblocked to build the other silos
<popey> Saviq: I understand you had a super new landing with new suru icons for some of the system apps?
<ogra_> thostr_, once the clicks have been produced and landed for the apps in there
<popey> Saviq: the apps which are click packages need uploading to the store, because some of your changes aren't going to land in the phone image otherwise.
<Saviq> popey, yeah I know
<Saviq> popey, it only landed (not completely yet) this morning
<popey> ok. xnox can probably help you upload the clicks.
<popey> ah okay ☻
<popey> super
<Saviq> popey, I'll leave it to bfiller, not sure how they build the clicks
<ogra_> Saviq, hmm, we wanted to build an image with the changes before landing other stuff ...
<Saviq> ogra_, I really dunno how they build the clicks :|
<ogra_> (i guess we need to re-work the landing process a bit that clicks land alongside in the future)
<ogra_> Saviq, there should be a jenkins build somewhere afaik
<ogra_> (now dont ask me where :P )
<Saviq> ogra_, where?
<ogra_> hah
<Saviq> ogra_, anyway
<Saviq> ogra_, the app changes are minimal
<Saviq> ogra_, just the icons
<ogra_> well, do they still work with the old ones after the trheme switch ?
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, the old theme is a fallback for the new one
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^
<popey> Saviq: i know where ☻
<ogra_> so i guess we could start an image build and just live with the old icons til the clicks land
<ogra_> oh
<popey> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/
<popey> which specific apps and I'll get you clicks
<Saviq> popey, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-004
<Saviq> {address-book,camera,dialer,gallery,messaging,notes}-app
<popey> not all of those are clicks
<popey> only camera, gallery, notes
<Saviq> popey, yup, we only need those
<popey> ok, will get them for you
<sil2100> thostr_: we're working on getting them migrated stilll, but I suppose around noon it should be all ok
<Saviq> rsalveti, we got a regression in autopkgtest for uitk-gles
<popey> oh, hang on
<popey> these changes haven't landed in trunk? jenkins wont do that
<popey> needs bfiller..
<sil2100> ogra_, Saviq: good to know this
<Saviq> popey, yeah, the silo didn't land yet
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, didnt you add code that prevents landing of unmerged changes ?
<Saviq> popey, blocked in proposed
<ogra_> oh just not merged back
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> what is blocking it ?
<sil2100> ogra_: I added code that prevents landing unapproved changes
<psivaa> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urfkill/+bug/1337227 is the rfkill crash bug
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337227 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "urfkilld crashed during security tests on touch image" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> psivaa: thank you!
<psivaa> yw :)
<Saviq> ogra_, uitk-gles
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<Saviq> ogra_, it's uploaded already
<ogra_> oh ok
<Saviq> ogra_, but there's a regression in one of the autopkgtests
<Saviq> but from what I can see it could just use a re-run if possible
<Saviq> 'cause it's some timing issue (and passed on i386)
<ogra_> right i see that
<ogra_> who can re-run these ? release team ?
<Saviq> pitti seems to have already done so
<Saviq> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/76/console
<ogra_> oh, cool
<Saviq> yeah, it's a flaky test
<Saviq> autopkgtests and flaky tests is nasty
<ogra_> definitely :/
<Saviq> fail again :|
<ogra_> sigh
<brendand> psivaa, what are you going to modify, so i know what to give you. is it what's under /home/phablet/autopilot/?
<psivaa> brendand: let me check where webbrowser tests are copied to in the device when running the tests
<psivaa> brendand: /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/webbrowser_app/tests/
<Saviq> SUCCESS
<Saviq> ogra_, bug #1336650 btw
<ubot5> bug 1336650 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "some autopilot tests seem to be flaky" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336650
<ogra_> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/clean_tests/+merge/225437
<ogra_> perhaps ?
<brendand> Saviq, those aren't flaky, they're downright broken
<Saviq> brendand, yeah, sure :)
<brendand> Saviq, me and elopio were looking at them yesterday
<Saviq> brendand, just looking at elopio's MP
<brendand> psivaa, ok you need to replace the __init__.py there with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741088/
<psivaa> brendand: ok, let me first run webbrowser on a separate device and then copy this over
<rsalveti> Saviq: it seems it's all sorted out already, right?
<Saviq> rsalveti, yes
<Saviq> rsalveti, as you were
<Saviq> looks like it should migrate real soon
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<psivaa> brendand: the tests failing still with the ^ __init__.py : http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/psivaa-utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily-webbrowser/4/console
<brendand> psivaa, ok
<brendand> sil2100, i reproduced a web browser failure!
<sil2100> brendand: HOLY SH..!
<sil2100> brendand: how?
<brendand> sil2100, it happens if the orientation is wrong
<sil2100> ah ha! So it's related to the thing ogra_ mentioned?
<brendand> sil2100, the phone was flat but when AP launched the browser it was landscape
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> hm
<brendand> sil2100, didn't he say it only stayed like that temporarily?
<ogra_> it flicks for a moment
<ogra_> but i'm holding it in portrait while that happens
<brendand> ogra_, no this is lying flat, and it's stuck the whole time on landscape
 * popey notes the FirefoxOS lab has all their phones upside down it seems. http://imgur.com/a/eOIeu
<ogra_> right, might be the same but i'm not seeing it because i hold it in portrait where it immediately switches to
<popey> which is odd
<brendand> ogra_, when i ran it locally in the morning it stayed in portrait. i wonder why not it suddenly wants to be in landscape?
<brendand> ogra_, except where i hold it up in front of me
<brendand> ogra_, then it stays portrait
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and for me it sometimes flicks half way into landscape and flicks back immediately
<brendand> but if i lay it flat, right now it is always in landscape
<brendand> so why can't the toolbar be revealed in landscape? surely that's a bug
<ogra_> as i said, ricmm knows about it and will look after the sprint ... not sure if we can do much on our side here
<ogra_> because where the toolbar would be the shell has either the launcher or the app selector
<brendand> ah yes
<ogra_> and overrides ...
<brendand> ogra_, so we need to talk to the lab people and try and make sure the devices are standing
<brendand> and not take any excuses about 'we might not catch orientation related bugs'
<ogra_> well, we need ricmm to make the rotation use the device default on app startup
<ogra_> as the proper fix
<ogra_> but yeah, having them upright might work around it for now
<sil2100> ;)
<brendand> sil2100, ogra_ - at least we know why now :)
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> Yeah...
<brendand> i'll raise a webbrowser-app bug
<Saviq> seb128, is there anything else blocking silo 4 in proposed?
 * Saviq has no idea where to look
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1337284, for the landing email
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337284 in webbrowser-app "Many autopilot tests will fail if the orientation of the app is landscape on startup" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> I just checked and it seems to make ubuntu-touch uninstallable
<sil2100> Saviq: ^
<sil2100> so hmmm
<brendand> I still feel like there might be some other issues with webbrowser app, but we need to get that one out of the way to make it easier to diagnose the others
<seb128> Saviq, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt still lists ubuntu-touch unhappy in i386/amd64
<seb128> let me try in a pbuilder
<Saviq> pbuilder? you're so 2010
 * sil2100 is also using pbuilder
<sil2100> What is the new hip way?
<sil2100> ;)
<seb128> Saviq, bah
<Saviq> sil2100, schroot/sbuild
<seb128> Saviq, the issue is unity8
<seb128> +               qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin (>= 0.1.48),
<seb128> on i386 qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles Provides qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<seb128> but provides are not versionned
<Saviq> seb128, ugh
<Saviq> so |
<seb128> so it can't resolve the >= requirement
<Saviq> seb128, can you upload a fixed package directly? I'll merge back to trunk
<seb128> Saviq, yep, seems to be what rsalveti did to other components
<seb128> Saviq, unity8? sure
<Saviq> seb128, ubuntu-settings-components has the same
<seb128> Saviq, k, doing that as well
 * Saviq looks through the other merges
<psivaa> brendand: so i'll release the device to the pool that i allocated to webbrowser testing?
<brendand> psivaa, i don't know what that means :)
<sil2100> ;)
<brendand> psivaa, which device, which pool?
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, that's it
<psivaa> brendand: ohh?
<psivaa> brendand: i was allocating a device to run this specific webbrowser test with your changes,
<psivaa> brendand: that's what i said in the meeting
<brendand> psivaa, oh yes - we don't need that anymore
<psivaa> brendand: so out of curiousity.. if lying flat is causing the failure.. how comes you are not able to reproduce?
<brendand> psivaa, i am now
<psivaa> ok
<brendand> psivaa, it's not lying flat itself. it's running in landscape mode
<brendand> psivaa, but for some reason, when lying flat, it will launch in landscape mode some/most of the time
<seb128> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7741516/ ?
<psivaa> brendand: ok, was wondering how missed that before :)
<Saviq> seb128, yeah
<seb128> Saviq, looks good to you?
<seb128> great, uploading
<brendand> psivaa, yeah i'm not sure either
<brendand> psivaa, here's what's stranger. when i launch it from the shell it launches in portrait mode, but the test launches in landscape
<psivaa> brendand: ohh? i assume AP does not enforce that?
<seb128> Saviq, u-s-c uploaded as well, let's see how that goes
<Saviq> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<brendand> psivaa, i think i might have an idea why. still doesn't explain everything though
<psivaa> brendand: ack, leaving it to you :), good that you're able to repro locally
<brendand> my thoery was wrong :)
<brendand> ogra_, if you sit the device even a little bit up, like resting it on the edge of the laptop (mine is quite thin anyway), then it never opens in landscape
<brendand> ogra_, so literally they just need to put a little phone-pillow in the lab for each device :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, for me it still does half a rotation sometimes
<brendand> ogra_, when you sit it up?
<ogra_> when i hold it upright and start a webapp
<ogra_> or the browser
<brendand> ogra_, i haven't gone near web-apps yet
<ogra_> it doesnt happen every time, but often enough to notice throughout the day
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to:  Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<cjwatson> mind if I assign a silo for line 44?  should be able to land it fairly quickly
<camako> Is there a way to perform conflict-free merge of the changelog? I.e. Developers mod the changelog at/around the same location, and when their MPs get merged to trunk, they could step on each others' toes. Any pointers?
<mvo> cjwatson: if you give me ~10min I can fix the branch for the hook test otherwise I can assign it
<cjwatson> mvo: oh, sure, go ahead.  (and I can assign too :) )
<sil2100> mvo: hey! Maybe you could assign a silo for cjwatson? :)
<sil2100> And there seems to be one package for publishing which you could try
<mvo> cjwatson: I need to learn it, I'm on landing team duty now
<cjwatson> mvo: aha
<mvo> cjwatson: branch updated
<mvo> sil2100: let me find out which one that is :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: ah! You didn't set it to Ready: Yes! ;p
<cjwatson> sil2100: how do I do that?  just type in the third column?
<cjwatson> but that says "auto-updated, do not touch"
<sil2100> cjwatson: no no, there's column I entitled "Ready(...)"
<sil2100> cjwatson: you need to set it to 'Yes' there :)
<sil2100> Once it's set like that, the landing team will be able to see it (and will get pinged by the CI Train choo choo as well)
<cjwatson> sil2100: oh, away off to the right
<sil2100> Yeah, hidden from evil eyes
<cjwatson> prodded
<sil2100> mvo: could you try assigning a silo?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, seb128 qofono has landed, can we move on Ken's branch now?
<sil2100> \o/
<mvo> sil2100: sure, givem me  sec
<sil2100> pmcgowan: where's the branch?
<seb128> pmcgowan, we can yes, it just needs somebody with free slots to pick that up I guess
<seb128> e.g not me today
<seb128> but I can have a look tomorrow
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<cjwatson> mvo: I'll just merge that before I hit build then
<mvo> cjwatson: cool, thanks, I assign a silo now
<pmcgowan> seb128, we are off in the US tomorrow otherwise I could test, but I ran his branch for two weeks prior
<seb128> pmcgowan, ok, thanks, that's useful testing info
<bregma> sil2100, could I get you to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/cupstream2distro/lp-1321755/+merge/225467 -- that bug is very high priority for us
<mvo> cjwatson: your silo is assigned now
<sil2100> bregma: ACK, taking a look now
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<cjwatson> mvo: ta
<Saviq> sil2100, does the publication-migration job consider newer packages that go into destination, or does it require == version?
<sil2100> Saviq: it's looking for == version...
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, so we'll have to force M&C
<Saviq> "accepted: unity8"
<sil2100> Saviq: ah, since you published a new unity8, right?
<Saviq> YES
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> :>
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, we pushed fixed packaging
<Saviq> directly to distro
<Saviq> didn't want to delay any longer
<sil2100> Right
<Saviq> sil2100, seb128, it says "Pending" into release here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/7.90+14.10.20140701.2-0ubuntu2/+publishinghistory
<Saviq> sil2100, can I M&C?
<seb128> Saviq, you can m&c
<Saviq> WHOO HOO HOO HOOOOO
<sil2100> Saviq: I would say it's a good time now for this, yes!
<seb128> Saviq, well done ;-)
<Saviq> I can push a button! I can push a button!
 * Saviq needs therapy
<Saviq> popey, stuff's pushing to trunk now, will jenkins click pick them up automagically?
<Ursinha> josepht: did I start vanguard earlier than I should?
<popey> Saviq: if not, I can poke it to build them
<josepht> Ursinha: I think so
<Saviq> popey, it's pushed, so you might as well
<Ursinha> josepht: oops :) doing this almost everyday is confusing hehe, sorry
<josepht> Ursinha: no worries :)
<popey> Saviq: all of them? camera, gallery, notes?
<Saviq> popey, yes
<popey> Saviq: all building now
<Saviq> popey, rad
<davmor2> sil2100: in your next email can you move the ringer bug out of the blocker section and into the other section, and the dialer app issue I hav e confirmed I can not reproduce on 111 so might of been a glitch in an image but seems fine now :)
<Saviq> the funny thing in "rad" is it means "happy" in PL as well ;)
<Saviq> only not as extremely
<dbarth> o/ hi, can i have a silo for line 45?
<popey> I did think we'd stepped into the 80's.
<davmor2> popey: I've seen you cartoon and music tastes you never left the 80's, same as me ;)
<popey> heh
<mvo> dbarth: sure
<mvo> dbarth: you should have landing-018
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: sil2100, mvo | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<davmor2> bfiller: I confirmed I couldn't reproduce the issue with the dialer app in 111 so marked it invalid
<bfiller> davmor2: good
<sil2100> bregma_: ok, I'm checking out the branch right now and it seems more or less ok, although I think there can be multiple commiters and authors, yes?
<sil2100> bregma_: Didier was splitting that by ','
<sil2100> But I'm not sure now if that's a real case in bzr
<Laney> that's a nice settings landing ;-)
<bregma> sil2100, mm, I had thought about that case and I see I forgot about it in my solution, let me go back and think for a bit again
<davmor2> mvo: this seems somehow appropriate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=we7UfubNeqM
<popey> Saviq: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/clicks/
<popey> Saviq: if those three clicks match the bzr revs you want uploaded, then ping balloons and he can upload to store for you ☻
<mvo> davmor2: hehe, yeah, also we play different music now it seems :)
<Saviq> popey, balloons, it's good, please upload
<Saviq> ogra_, do we need to upload anywhere else or is store enough for preinstalled?
<ogra_> Saviq, sergiusens usually cares for landing clicks ...
<ogra_> iirc he needs to update a list
<sergiusens> Saviq: ogra_ I don't take care of the daily landing of clicks; each owner does that now
<davmor2> mvo: well r 'n' b and rock 'n' roll they both got 'n' s in the middle so they can't be that different right?
<sergiusens> I only add/remove from the image and help when it comes to it.
<ogra_> sergiusens, ah, so click_list is updated automatically ?
<mvo> davmor2: :)
<Saviq> sergiusens, ok, I'll ping bfiller
<balloons> Saviq, popey which clicks?
<sergiusens> ogra_: if it's approved in the store; yes
<Saviq> balloons, http://people.canonical.com/~alan/clicks/
<sergiusens> Saviq: what do you need?
<popey> the three there
<popey> balloons: ^
<Saviq> sergiusens, ↑↑
<Saviq> ↑
<sergiusens> Saviq: ah, balloons is taking care
<bfiller> Saviq: we'll be release gallery and camera clicks today, so no need for you guys to do it
<bfiller> about to land some changes on those
<popey> heh
<popey> balloons: ignore us.
<balloons> popey, done.. :-)
<bfiller> balloons: you can do notes-app if you don't mind
<bfiller> I'm not touching that one
<Saviq> bfiller, FWIW ogra_ wanted an image with just the suru switch
<ogra_> well, the landing team did :)
<ogra_> i only spoke up :)
<sil2100> ;)
<bfiller> Saviq, ogra_ : up to you guys, we are going to land some silos today regardless and don't really want to delay
<balloons> popey, "You don't have permission to access /~alan/clicks/com.ubuntu.notes_1.4.272_armhf.click on this server."
<Saviq> bfiller, I don't think it affects you in any way
<Saviq> bfiller, it's just a question whether there will be the interim (new icon only) versions in the next image or not
<Saviq> ogra_, ↑ your call guys
 * Saviq hates queuebot for resizing my window all the tie
<Saviq> time
<ogra_> Saviq, bfiller, well, i dont reallly care for that specific image, what i do care for is that our landing process is broken, the silo should never have landed without the clicks being available alongside, we need to redefine the policy here ... i suspect the icon updates wont cause issues anyway
<popey> balloons: hang fire
<stgraber> Saviq: I just dropped printing the old status so that should save some space, I'll also switch it to printing less stuff and shorter status messages using the new state values introduced by sil2100 yesterday
<Saviq> ogra_, that's agreed
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: sil2100, mvo | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/ knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does. Long mako wait times on s-jenkins.
<Saviq> stgraber, it's actually just the name "-queuebot/#ubuntu-ci-eng-" that causes the handle column to resize
<Saviq> stgraber, so it's probably xchat-gnome's fault
<cjwatson> Make your client handle notices better, indeed :)
<ogra_> bfiller, Saviq, the impression in the landing meeting this morning was that everything was landed so we decided to have a stop gap image build ... when we decided that we didnt know something was stuck in proposed and the clicks werent there, i dont think that image is overly important
<stgraber> Saviq: ah, right, some IRC clients do that for notices
<ogra_> Saviq, just ise a non-castrated xchat then ;)
<cjwatson> Mine has a similar display for notices, but it doesn't try to align the start of everybody's text to the same left margin
<bfiller> ogra_: yes we really need clicks to be released by the silo
<stgraber> Saviq: irssi doesn't have that problem (by not printing a user list) :)
<ogra_> and plain xchat has an option for this ;)
<stgraber> cjwatson is way too fast for me today... :)
<bfiller> sil2100: silo 2 ready for publishing
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> mvo: want to land this as well ^ :)
<mvo> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> Thanks!
<ogra_> robru, password auth is disabled ... nontheless my ssh key works everywhere if i ever attached via phablet-shell (even on different devices)
<robru> ogra_, what?phablet-shell copies your ssh key down when you connect, but it's not magical across devices. not sure what you maen
<ogra_> i.e. my laptop has never connected to the device in my basement directly ... only to my flo via phablet-shell ... nontheless i can ssh into a freshly flashed test device i never had attached to
<robru> ogra_, define 'freshly flashed', your ssh key is stored in /home/phablet/.ssh so it won't get wiped in a flash unless you choose --bootstrap --wipe
<ogra_> robru, thats surely another bug ... nontheless logging out of phablet-shell should not leave sshd runnign ... an dphablet-shell shouldnt fire up a global ssh daemon
<ogra_> robru, i flash with --bootstrap ... but that device was never connected to my laptop i still can ssh in
<robru> ogra_, well your ssh key got in there somehow
<ogra_> that device never left my basement in the last year ... and i never connected directly to it
<ogra_> anyway, this is not about keys
<ogra_> but about sshd
<robru> ogra_, I don't know how to make sshd only listen on local interface, there doesn't seem to be an option for that
<ogra_> you use the cmdline options for it and start it directly instead of using upstart
<robru> ogra_, please show me the commandline option that says 'only connect on lo' because i don't see it in the man page
<robru> ogra_, looks like I need to munge sshd_config or something
<ogra_> robru, dunno, i know there is a "listen address" option you can use in the config
<ogra_> so there should be an equivalent on the cmdline
<robru> $ adb shell /usr/sbin/sshd -4 -o 'Port 22' -o 'ListenAddress 127.0.0.1'
<robru> /etc/ssh/sshd_config line 5: ports must be specified before ListenAddress.
<robru> ogra_, ^ it doesn't work super well
<ogra_> use -p
<robru> $ adb shell /usr/sbin/sshd -4 -p 22 -o 'ListenAddress 127.0.0.1'
<ogra_> robru, also dont use 22 please
<robru> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key
<robru> Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ed25519_key
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> you will need your own host keys for this
<ogra_> or run as root ;)
<robru> ogra_, adb shell does run it as root
<robru> $ adb shell id
<robru> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<ogra_> thats weird, then it has permissions to read the keys
<ogra_> do those kesys even exist ?
<robru> ogra_, ecdsa does
<ogra_> i wonder why it cant read it then
<robru> ogra_, oops, sorry, I was looking at my host for a second there. no neither of those files are on the device
<ogra_> good, as long as sshd starts ...
<robru> but it didn't
<ogra_> weird
<robru> ogra_, yeah dunno, those two keys are listed in /etc/ssh/sshd_config. if I comment them out those errors go away but still won't connect
<ogra_> robru, well, probably ask the ssh maintainer :)
<ogra_> robru, though i think cjwatson is pretty busy this week
<robru> ogra_, well i just checked the upstart job to see what magical incantation is necessary and the only option passed in is -D, which is precisely the opposite of what I want (keeps sshd in foreground)
<cjwatson> That just means that lxc-android-config or whatever it is isn't creating them
<cjwatson> ./etc/init/ssh-keygen.conf:6:    [ ! -e /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key ] && \
<cjwatson> ./etc/init/ssh-keygen.conf:7:            ssh-keygen -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key -N '' -t rsa >/dev/null 2>&1
<cjwatson> ./etc/init/ssh-keygen.conf:8:    [ ! -e /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key ] && \
<cjwatson> ./etc/init/ssh-keygen.conf:9:            ssh-keygen -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key -N '' -t dsa >/dev/null 2>&1
<cjwatson> That much shouldn't actually be harmful though
<robru> cjwatson, ok but commenting them out doesn't make sshd actually start working though
<cjwatson> I think that's a red herring
<robru> yeah
<cjwatson> robru: -D is correct under upstart
<robru> cjwatson, right but not helpful for launching it manually
<cjwatson> so is there anything in /var/log/upstart/ssh.log?
<ogra_> cjwatson, right waht we need ios a dedicated sshd that only listens on loopback (preferably also on a port not 22)
<cjwatson> err I'm confused about what the root problem here is
<cjwatson> I thought that robru was unable to get sshd to start
<ogra_> cjwatson, phablet-shell runs "start ssh" and does a loopback ssh connection
<robru> cjwatson, right, so ogra told me to start sshd manually instead of with upstart. i'm trying that and its not working
<ogra_> cjwatson, if you now disconnect and even diaable adb your sshd will keep running and allow connections from wlan
<cjwatson> then surely you precisely want to run it in the foreground so that you can easily stop it ...
<robru> cjwatson, UGH, if I call sshd with -d, it connects and listens it seems
<robru> cjwatson, well not exactly, since it blocks my whole script...
<cjwatson> anyway, I don't think you need me really :)
<ogra_> i'm not sure if this setup will work at all once we removed root from adbd though ...
<cjwatson> robru: well you need some concurrency, of course
<ogra_> (which i was just asked to work on)
<robru> ogra_, surely there's a way we can start sshd as not-root?
<ogra_> robru, definitely ... on an unprivileged port etc
<robru> ogra_, I guess I can poke at that now while I'm looking at this
<ogra_> but you will need your own host keys too etc
<cjwatson> I'm not at all convinced you can start sshd as non-root sanely
<ogra_> robru, no hurry ... as long as we have it proper by RTM all is fine
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, then we could have a dbus triggered upstart job or some such that provides this special sshd
<cjwatson> I guess it must work to some extent because the regression test suite uses it I think, but it defeats the privsep mechanisms ...
<ogra_> there are surely solutions to all of this :)
<cjwatson> Something like that would be a lot saner IMO, yes
 * ogra_ just wants the current behavior gone 
<robru> cjwatson, ogra_ hmm, passing -D makes it work
<ogra_> great
<robru> just need to kill it at the end
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> just use a TRAP ... in your script
<sil2100> It's a TRAP
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> Don't do it with a shell script.  Use something where you can explicitly fork and control the process hierarchy more explicitly ...
<robru> cjwatson, ... the script is already a shell script. don't think I care to switch languages at this point
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, its a script running on the host operating everything via adb shell commands
<cjwatson> Not that I'm opposed to using shell for some fairly exotic things, but I wouldn't touch it for anything where reliable process management and signal handling was a critical security property!
<ogra_> you wont even get a proper exit state from the commands you run there
<ogra_> because adb swallows them
<cjwatson> I don't care about that
<ogra_> it would only work if you have the "tool" to handle all subprocesses running on the device
<cjwatson> It's the process management at the device end that matters
<sil2100> ogra_: hm, did we kick a new image with the suru bits? :)
<ogra_> right but we dont have actual access to that without having some bits on the phone
<cjwatson> For safety you want something on the device end that notices that the adb connection has gone away and stops sshd, or similar
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> There's no way to do it otherwise - imagine if somebody just pulls the cable out
<ogra_> that doesnt exist today
<cjwatson> I know :)
<ogra_> as i said before i really wonder if it is worth the hassle right now since adbd will change a lot and drop root etc ... so this implementation will look totally different in the end anyway
<ogra_> sil2100, i was waiting for the clicks to land ...
<sil2100> Ah, those didn't land yet?
<ogra_> not sure, i dont think they did
<ogra_> sil2100, what is worse though is that someone landed the re-designed camera-app ... which doesnt have video recording support ... which in turn breaks the work of people trying to get video recording fixed
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: sil2100, mvo | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 112 building (started: 20140703 16:20) ===
<sil2100> Ok guys, I need to jump out for some moments, once I'm back I'll finish up the e-mail
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<bfiller> robru: around? need silo for line 49
<robru> sure
<robru> bfiller, conflicts with silo 9, can you merge them?
<robru> or override/
<robru> ?
<bfiller> robru: override I think, silo 9 looks experimental
<bfiller> this is a a one liner that we overlooked that should be pushed out very quickly
<robru> bfiller, ok you got silo 2
<bfiller> robru: cheers then :)
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<robru> damn queuebot rocks ;-)
<elopio> cjohnston: can you help me figuring out if the ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts autopilot tests are being run on MPs?
<cjohnston> elopio: link?
<elopio> I think not, but I've seen some other projects whose tests are hard to find on the jenkins comment.
<elopio> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/clean_tests/+merge/225437
<brendand> sil2100, this browser bug has become crazy weird
<brendand> sil2100, but i *think* i know exactly why it's happening
<davmor2> brendand: spill don't keep us in suspense
<brendand> sil2100, it's something to do with the testability driver being loaded + loading a specific page
<brendand> it happens with:
<brendand> /usr/bin/webbrowser-app -testability --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/browse.html
<brendand> but not with:
<brendand> /usr/bin/webbrowser-app --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/browse.html
<brendand> or with:
<brendand> /usr/bin/webbrowser-app -testability --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop
<brendand> so bizzare
<davmor2> brendand: \o/
<dobey> is there a bug for the new mirclient crash?
<cjohnston> elopio: I don't see the tests in that MP being run.. maybe fginther would know better?
<brendand> davmor2, any chance you can help me confirm that? by running those commands with the phone laying flat
<brendand> in case i might be mental
<davmor2> brendand: incase, dude I think we both know you are long past that ;)
<davmor2> brendand: yeap give me 2 seconds
<elopio> cjohnston: I see the tests are added as autopkgtests
<brendand> davmor2, you're mental
<elopio> and there's https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/
<elopio> but I'm not sure when is that run.
<davmor2> brendand: of course I work in QA don't I, Ask elopio rule 1 are you crazy
<brendand> davmor2, they didn't ask me that in the interview. maybe they just knew
<dobey> ev_: hey. how long between the .uploaded file being written on the client by whoopsie, and the crash report showing up on e.u.c?
<ev_> dobey: the report should show up pretty much immediately. Cassandra is blazingly fast at writes and we don't do much on top of it.
<ev_> If you're asking how long it takes for a binary crash to retrace and show up on the front page, much longer.
<ev_> Depending on the architecture.
<ev_> Bdmurray or webops can give you a better idea of current queue sizes there (I'm on my phone walking to a talk)
<dobey> ev_: i'm looking at the /user/$VERYLONGHASH page that the "Previously submitted reports" on the phone sends me to
<dobey> but am not seeing all the crashes there that it uploaded
<ev_> Yes, that should be immediate.
<dobey> ok. wonder why they're missing
<ev_> Oh strange.
<ev_> Yeah
<dobey> well, enjoy the talk :)
<ev_> Thanks. Do follow up with Brian. He should be able to poke the db for you.
<dobey> hmm, found one in the global list
<davmor2> sil2100: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-07-03-181500.png
<brendand> davmor2, for you it rotates to the bottom left but for me it's the top right, odd
<davmor2> brendand: let me keep trying
<fginther> cjohnston, elopio looking
<elopio> thanks fginther
<bfiller> robru: silo 2 good to be published
<Saviq> robru, silo 5, too! ;)
<robru> stgraber, need a core dev ack in silo 5, you around? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.90+14.10.20140703.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<robru> bfiller, published
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<Saviq> robru, thanks!
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome!
<robru> Saviq, you're welcome. did you get a chance to review my phablet-tools fix MP?
<Saviq> robru, hmm didn't see it, checking
<robru> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/dont-delete-silos
<Saviq> robru, btw, wanted to mention one more thing - device-purge complaining about ppa-purge not being installed is an excuse, isn't it? you just added a ppa and installed packages from it! ;D
<robru> Saviq, not sure what you mean
<Saviq> robru, `citrain device-purge` says it doesn't work because ppa-purge is not installed on the device
<Saviq> robru, feels like a lame excuse when you just added a PPA and installed packages, you could've installed ppa-purge just as well, couldn't you? ;)
<robru> Saviq, right, so do you want me to install ppa-purge on the device?
<Saviq> robru, and even purge it afterwards if you feel that's better
<Saviq> robru, I see no reason why not, do you?
<elopio> cjohnston: can you add the -n option to phablet-test-run in the ubuntu_experience_tests ?
<elopio> looking for the link...
<robru> Saviq, dunno, was trying not to mess with the device too much
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/fix_packaging/+merge/225426
<elopio> http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-autopilot-tests-ubuntu-experience-tests-ci/10/
<Saviq> robru, I think that ship sails as soon as you make it writable and start using apt :)
<Saviq> robru, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7742992/
 * Saviq preps mp
<Saviq> robru,
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/phablet-tools/fix-pep8/+merge/225529
<fginther> elopio, tests for ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts appear to never have been added. working on it now
<fginther> elopio, also we're we ever able to get unity-click-scope tests working?
<elopio> fginther: I'm almost sure the problem was that dpkg-architecture -c was not working.
<elopio> fginther: I was going to ask you to try to run the tests with this branch:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity-scope-click/split_scope/+merge/224926
<elopio> I think I can do it, but now I can't find the jenkins job we were using.
<fginther> elopio, we can try a new one
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 112 DONE (finished: 20140703 17:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/112.changes ===
<dbarth> robru: just a heads up; you can free the silo 18, to make room for oSoMoN branches
<bfiller> robru: silo 14 read for publishing as well
<dbarth> robru: also, there are those 2 chrome and firefox extension updates that can be SRUed now; both landed afaik
<fginther> elopio, testing your unity-scope-click MP here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-scope-click-ci/480/
<fginther> elopio, also started testing ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts - s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-ci/132/
<robru> dbarth, thanks
<robru> dbarth, can you email me with the list of changes to SRU? I already started the google auth SRU
 * sergiusens wonders if his computer is self sentient and started to do landngs for him
<robru> sergiusens, could be
<sergiusens> :-)
<elopio> fginther: thank you and thank you!
<bfiller> robru: need a silo for line 31 as well when you have a chance
<robru> bfiller, ok, just waiting for 2 to free
<robru> because there literally are zero
<bfiller> robru: np
<davmor2> Saviq: \o/ new ICONS!!!!!!
<boiko> robru: silo 3 fully tested and ready to land
<boiko> robru: dialer-app and messaging-app were already rebuilt to include Saviq's changed
<robru> boiko, thanks
<Saviq> davmor2, indeed :)
<elopio> fginther or cjohnston: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1101/artifact/results/autopilot/artifacts/online_accounts_ui.tests.test_online_accounts_ui.OnlineAccountsUiTests.test_create_account_with_form%20%28with%20mouse%29.ogv
<elopio> that's online accounts failing because it needs a password for the keyring.
<elopio> do we have a way to work it arond?
<fginther> elopio, I remember a discussion, but I thought we ultimately ran into a wall :-/
<fginther> elopio, I think there was some solution, but getting it to work with otto was not trivial. I'd have to go back through my irc logs perhas
<fginther> elopio, does the mako test work?
<fginther> oh, still running
<elopio> fginther: currently they are skiped. But I'm going to enable them, it seems the reason is now solved.
<elopio> fginther: will these tests run on MPs now?
<fginther> elopio, ok, I'll set it up to just run the mako tests
<Saviq> robru, could we get a recon on silo 6 please
<Saviq> ubuntu-system-settings got added
<Saviq> robru, conflict can be ignored
<robru> ok
<robru> Saviq, it's happening: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/883/console
<robru> brb
<pmcgowan> Saviq, what got added to settings?
<Saviq> pmcgowan, they got added to the QtCompositor silo
<pmcgowan> Saviq, how come? what changed?
<elopio> fginther: Loic is the maintainer of a package called python-gnomekeyring that might help.
<elopio> I'll prepare a branch to get the tests working on mako.
<Saviq> pmcgowan, the welcome wizard needed to be adapted
<Saviq> pmcgowan, as its a shell of its own
<pmcgowan> vg
<sergiusens> fginther: plars hey did you guys get around to adding the --developer-mode toggle to ubuntu-device-flash?
<plars> sergiusens: I keep meaning to reply to that thread and keep forgetting. Yes I added it on the smoke side, but I'm not sure if fginther has it for the autolanding stuff yet
<fginther> sergiusens, let me double check
<plars> fginther: if not, I'd be happy to put it in there if you can point me at the right branch. I don't have a good way of testing it though, and istr you said you were seeing some strangeness when you tried to add it before?
<sergiusens> plars: ok; I'm not flipping any switch; it's a hard one to unflip if done wrong ;)
<plars> fginther: fwiw, I *did* try it on one of my devices attached to okiku and it worked ok for me
<plars> sergiusens: right
<fginther> plars, yeah, I just need to try again. I think the failure I saw was just a coincidence
<elopio> yay, tests work on mako!
<Saviq> robru, who else can we bug for ACKing silo 5?
<Saviq> greyback, I'll slip settings for now until it migrates and gets merged
<Saviq> skip
<Saviq> will add it once the others are safely building in the PPA
<fginther> elopio, what test are you referring to?
<elopio> fginther: online accounts:
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/test_mako/+merge/225543
<fginther> elopio, nice
<oSoMoN> robru, have you seen dbarth’s message earlier saying that silo 18 could be freed in favour of my landing request at line 30 ?
<robru> Saviq, any core dev
<robru> oSoMoN, oh yeah, sorry, got distracted
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> cyphermox_, mterry: anybody around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-2-publish/44/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.90+14.10.20140703.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<cyphermox_> in a few minutes yes
<robru> cyphermox_, cool thx
<mterry> robru, the addition of libhardware2 and pay-service I suspect are unnecessary
<mterry> robru, but nothing harmful
<mterry> *the addition of ... as Depends
<robru> mterry, why would they be unecessary? are they seeded? isn't it better to be explicit about deps?
<mterry> robru, because libhardware2 should come in via ${shlibs:Depends}
<robru> ah, magic, got it
<mterry> robru, and I would have expected libpay1 to Depend on pay-service, but apparently it doesn't.  So that's not unnecessary (but I'm thinking libpay1 probably should handle that dep for its downstreams)
<robru> mterry, but that's no reason to block here, right? we can publish this and then fix libpay1 later?
<mterry> robru, sure, like I said, nothing harmful that I see
<robru> mterry, great, thanks
<robru> sergiusens, think i can publish silo 20? changes are relatively minor and tested by saviq already
<sergiusens> robru: I thought that was the purpose of trains; not preventing people from doing stuff ;-)
<sergiusens> robru: I trust you did the right thing
<robru> sergiusens, yeah but I just don't want to step on your toes since it's your project and all ;-)
<robru> sergiusens, thanks
<sergiusens> robru: no worries; it's just a bad thing to break as it breaks ci if we screw up ;)
<Saviq> mterry, robru, I actually asaked dobey about these deps
<Saviq> about pay, that is
<dobey> er?
<mterry> Saviq, and was it good that they didn't auto-depend?
<dobey> oh
<Saviq> mterry, here's dobey to explain
<dobey> mterry: i asked ted about libpay1 not depending on pay-service and what he said to me was that he was told it shouldn't do that. don't know by who
 * mterry shrugs
<mterry> OK
<dobey> feel free to bug him on monday about it
<dobey> i don't like it the way it is now either :)
<Saviq> mterry, hardware2 would indeed be automagicked by shlibs it seems
<mterry> You'd think..
<Saviq> it is linked, at least
 * Saviq checks
<Saviq> mterry, fwiw it comes from https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/unity8/blue-led/+merge/224899
<mterry> If that is the cost for blue leds, I'm happy to pay it  ;)  But seriously, we can just clean it up down the road
<Saviq> mterry, k, let's
<elopio> robru: can you add the -n option to phablet-test-run in the ubuntu_experience_tests ?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/fix_packaging/+merge/225426
<elopio> http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-autopilot-tests-ubuntu-experience-tests-ci/10/
<robru> elopio, hmmmmmm
<robru> elopio, do what now?
<elopio> robru: this tests restart unity, so they need to start without unity.
<elopio> that's what phablet-test-run -n does.
<robru> mhhhmmmmmm
<elopio> this should be similar to how the unity autopilot tests are configured.
<robru> elopio, do you have the VPN link for that jenkins job? I can't do anything with the public URL
<elopio> let me see..
<robru> elopio, or even if you know which jenkins instance that is, i have no idea ;-)
<elopio> robru: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-autopilot-tests-ubuntu-experience-tests-ci/ ?
<robru> welp, I have no idea
<robru> fginther, ^^ do you  know what elopio is talking about?
<robru> I mean I know the -n option but I have no idea where I'm supposed to poke that in to make it go
<fginther> robru, elopio, that's handled by the test runner, but maybe we can poke it by adding '-n' to the test suite string
<robru> fginther, where's the code for that? i don't know the first thing about the experience tests
<fginther> robru, in this case it's handled by a fork of the smoke test runner
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, confirmed, can be dropped
<fginther> robru, the code for that is here - lp:~fginther/ubuntu-test-cases/mp-testing
<robru> fginther, is there a branch I can MP?
<robru> fginther, oh your own branch huh? :-P
<fginther> robru, yeah, let me fix that first :-/
<robru> fginther, are you talking about run-autopilot-tests.sh?
<fginther> robru, that's probably where it is... I know there is something in there to handle unity differently
<fginther> unity8 thatis
<robru> fginther, yep, there's a check if it's testing unity8 and then sets -n already
<robru> fginther, ok so I guess it needs to check for ubuntu_experience_tests as well?
<fginther> robru, that's the most straightforward way to do it
<robru> fginther, elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-test-cases/mp-testing/+merge/225555 i guess this is it
<elopio> robru, fginther: I could also stop unity8 during the set up of the tests, if you prefer that solution
<robru> oops, MP into wrong place
<Saviq> hmm who can restart autopkgtests?
<fginther> elopio, ideally the tests will have to handle this itself, but I can't really push this method until we support testing these with autopkgtest
<elopio> it could be a litte problematic if you are not expecting the tests to restart unity.
<robru> fginther, elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntu-test-cases/mp-testing/+merge/225557
<elopio> robru: thansk, looks good. But I really have no context, so I'll leave the approval to fginther.
<robru> elopio, hehe, me either
<fginther> robru, approved, merging now
<robru> fginther, thanks
<elopio> to extend Saviq's question, when are autopkgtests run? What triggers them?
<Saviq> elopio, uploads to proposed
<robru> elopio, I believe those get run in -proposed, which means, they're run every time a package is published
<Saviq> elopio, they're also run for reverse dependencies
<fginther> Saviq, what do you need to have rerun?
<fginther> robru, these run on http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/
<elopio> oh, so nice. I want more of them.
<Saviq> fginther, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/lastBuild/?
<Saviq> elopio, we should move *all* of them to autopkgtests
<Saviq> elopio, like we should only have autopkgtest jobs in jenkins
<Saviq> elopio, no testrunners, no qmluitests runners
<Saviq> just dep8 runners
<fginther> robru, are you able to login to d-jenkins? All you need to do is rebuild that job
<Saviq> I can log in, can't do anything in there though ;)
<elopio> Saviq: so, we shouldn't run qml tests  on dh_auto_test?
<Saviq> elopio, no, in autopkgtests
<robru> fginther, logged in, but what job?
<fginther> robru, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/
<Saviq> elopio, or well, it depends
<elopio> Saviq: hum, I was trying to put the address book qml tests in autopkgtests, and pitti recommend to move them to build time.
<elopio> maybe we can run them twice?
<robru> fginther, uh ok, building...
<Saviq> elopio, can they run without X?
<Saviq> (or xvfb)
<Saviq> robru, thanks
<robru> Saviq, oh you're welcome. I thought this was elopio's thing still ;-)
<fginther> sergiusens, --developer-mode is a go. I've update the jobs on s-jenkins and they are working
<fginther> plars, ^
<sergiusens> fginther: great thanks
<plars> cool
<sergiusens> fginther: plars I'm going to probably do this on Monday since you guys are going to be out tomorrow
<elopio> Saviq: I think not. We are using xvfb.
<sergiusens> I assume that at least
<elopio> oh, I missed your parentheses. Yes, xvfb.
<plars> sergiusens: well, apparently we have an outage on Monday
<sergiusens> and this would give time for ogra_ to land it in the ui
<sergiusens> plars: lol
<Saviq> elopio, so, pitti might tell you otherwise, but I thought it's a waste of builders time to run them all
<sergiusens> plars: perfect timing :-)
<plars> sergiusens: the adb hosts will be affected
<sergiusens> yeah, I saw the email, just not the date :-)
<Saviq> robru, hit me again!
<plars> sergiusens: so that could make it a good, or a bad time depending on your perspective :)
<Saviq> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/79/console
<plars> sergiusens: depending on when you land it, it may not get tested until much later
<sergiusens> plars: sort of good; the toggle is on the android side so ci support for the transition is a tricky one
<elopio> Saviq: as long as they run on the MPs, I don't care if it's during the build, from a jenkins job or from the autopkgjobs.
<elopio> but currently we are not running autopkg on MPs, I think.
<sergiusens> makes sense
<sergiusens> I'll discuss with ogra_ tomorrow then
<plars> sergiusens: if we have --developer-mode in the udf we have now, will there be an updated one we need to make it really do something useful? or does it completely hinge on the android change
<Saviq> elopio, we're not, but we should
<Saviq> elopio, all autopilot tests should be put in autopkgtests
<Saviq> IMO
<Saviq> and well, vila says so, too!
<elopio> Saviq: agree to that.
<Saviq> robru, thanks again :)
<elopio> Saviq: I'll ask pitti tomorrow to see if we can make a clear distinction of what should go where.
<robru> Saviq, you're welcome
<oSoMoN> robru, hey, any idea what failed there? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-018-1-build/93/console
<oSoMoN> it looks like the source package never made it to the PPA, not sure why
<elopio> ping plars: Chris Gagnon is writing a long-running tests suite to collect crashes from random autopilot gestures
<elopio> I think they should run on the daily image just like the health check tests you recently added.
<elopio> Any thoughts?
<plars> elopio: how long would it run?
<robru> oSoMoN, well the silo is empty so I'm guessing the package upload failed or was rejected...
<robru> though no idea why
<plars> elopio: also, did he take it over from someone? istr someone talking about this tool at the client sprint
<plars> but it wasn't chris
<robru> fginther, do you know where the rejection emails go for ci train silo builds? I never get those
<elopio> plars: that was thomi's demo on the sprint.
<elopio> Currently, we can get them running for ~20 minutes or until the first crash occurs.
<elopio> when we are not able to find crashers for 20 minutes, we should increase that time.
<plars> elopio: ok, just making sure we don't have multiple people working on it and not talking :)
<dobey> Saviq, mterry, robru: so is landing-013 being landed now?
<plars> elopio: 20 min. isn't horrible, but we should talk about it
<fginther> robru, the should go to the lp user who signed the package I would assume
<thomi> plars: yeah, I handed it over :)
 * mterry defers to robru
<plars> thomi: it's cool stuff, I've been hoping for something like this for a while. Similar concept to monkey for android
<thomi> plars: elopio: but please bear in mind that we already had this discussion about running these tests, and the lack of hardware was the blocker
<thomi> plars: ack
<elopio> plars: I think with the current status, it would never run the full 20 minutes. But we'll have to see.
<robru> dobey, nobody indicated silo 13 was ready for release
<plars> I'm told that OEMs say "ship it" when they can finesse their way to a 24 hour monkey run on a device
<robru> fginther, so ps-jenkins?
<thomi> plars: elopio: so the compromise we came to was to get chris gagnon to run tem at his house, since it required less up front work
<dobey> robru: oh. i thought that's why you were asking about the pay-service dep :)
<plars> elopio: so the big questions that stick out for me are things like "how do we treat pass/fail on it?" "can it ever run more than 20 min?"
<thomi> plars: I'm pretty sure you were there for that meeting? It was ev, jfunk, myself and you (I thought)
<dobey> robru: anyway, it's good. so please land it :)
<robru> dobey, no it was unity8 release in silo 5 that has that pay service dep
<robru> dobey, ok
<plars> thomi: yep
<fginther> robru, perhaps, I thought the ci-train had a different bot user, but my memory is fuzzy
<robru> dobey, oh actually you'll have to rebuild unity8 in silo 13 after silo 5 lands
<fginther> robru, ps-jenkins email goes to a mailing list and I think I'm still on it
<dobey> oh
<plars> thomi: I think there were other concerns about why at the time, I don't recall the detail though
<robru> fginther, can you check for a recent rejection in silo 18?
<fginther> only 36000 emails there
<robru> fginther, IIRC I applied for that ML but was never approved
<dobey> why did silo 5 have a pay-service dep
<fginther> robru, found it
<plars> elopio: my assumption is that it would not be boxed in at 20 min. right? we should try to run as long as possible?
<elopio> thomi: hum, jfunk asked me to try to get this running and showing results on the dashboard, which I think would be great.
<elopio> I think having to wait 20 more minutes for the results in order to collect crashes in a systematic way it's worth it.
<robru> dobey, no idea
<elopio> plars: until we have a mako 24/7 for this tests, we can just define a good time limit.
<thomi> elopio: ok, maybe he forgot the discussion we had in malta, or maybe he has some other plan
<fginther> robru, I forwarded the email
<elopio> to start, 20 minutes sounds reasonable for me.
<robru> fginther, thanks
<dobey> oh
<jfunk> elopio: plars: I am not sure I asked for it to be pass / fail on the dashboard
<plars> elopio: the other thing is how to gauge the result
<thomi> elopio: I agree that it'd be a good thing to do, I'm just making sure you're aware of the previous discussions we've had
<jfunk> elopio: plars: or at least, not blocking
<dobey> robru: with silo 5 landing, we can just drop unity8 from silo 13.
<plars> jfunk: yeah, that's what I'm driving at... we could put a result there, which has the distinct advantage of being more visible
<robru> oSoMoN, oh derp, so ci train gave your webbrowser-app build and dbarths' the same version umber, force rebuild should fix it
<dobey> robru: the payments-button MP is in silo 5 too it looks like
<elopio> plars: pass will be 20 minutes without failure. But this should not block for now, just as the health checks.
<plars> jfunk: but the result is likely always going to be "fail"
<jfunk> elopio: plars: thomi: yeah, I would just like to run these every time with the crashers going up
<oSoMoN> robru, ok, thanks
<elopio> plars: not always :) If we make sure that the crashes are fixed, it will tend to green.
<plars> elopio, jfunk: are you happy with the test in it's current state? do you believe it's ready for us to be running it in ci now?
<elopio> plars: no, not yet.
<elopio> we first have to package them and put them on the archive.
<elopio> Chris is working on that.
<plars> elopio: yeah, but then we get to 25 min. and it crashes, and eventually a full day
<elopio> plars: at that point, maybe we can look for stats. How long do people run their phones without it getting locked?
<plars> based on android results for a similar test, my gut tells me we won't have to worry about *truly* long runs
<plars> elopio: yeah, I think if it starts running too long, we figure out how to make it more abusive
<elopio> plars: yes, it would not be a really useful test if it runs for 3 hours without crashes. It consumes too many test resources, without a lot of value.
<plars> indeed
<elopio> at that point it might be better to start looking at the crashes that the users send.
<thomi> plars: elopio, please make sure you submit the TTF to the nfss system
<thomi> which should be deployed by then :)
<plars> elopio: send me some information and I'll start poking at it and figure out a strategy for integrating it into ci
<elopio> thomi: so many letters to remember :)
<thomi> elopio: too many TLAs?
<elopio> plars: thanks. I'll keep you on the loop of Chris's progress.
<plars> elopio: ah, while I'm thinking about it though... I was noticing that memevent that jcollado worked on a while back is no longer working on utopic
<plars> elopio: do you have someone on your team that could take a look at fixing it? http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/memevent-utopic-touch-armhf-default-mako/
<elopio> jfunk: ^
<plars> elopio: it's another one that might make a good candidate for nfss as well
<plars> maybe
<elopio> agree. I'm not sure we have people though. Maybe after Chris finishes with this one he would like to take over memevent.
<dobey> robru: can you drop the unity8 mp from silo 013 then, and land it with just the pay-service bits?
<robru> dobey, oh is it redundant? yeah i can do that
<dobey> robru: yeah
<dobey> it got included in silo 005 too
<robru> dobey, awesome.
<robru> dobey, this is my favorite part about letting people have a component in more than one silo at a time
<dobey> heh
<dobey> quantum silos
<Saviq> dobey, oh sorry, thought mhr3 took care of removing that
<Saviq> robru, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/ failed again
<dobey> oh right, i added a couple recommends
<dobey> robru: ^^ that should be a trivial ack :)
<robru> dobey, yep ;-)
<dobey> whoot
<robru> Saviq, greyback, mzanetti, so unity8 just got published from silo 5, you guys wanna rebuild your unity8s in silos 9 and 6?
<Saviq> robru, yup, will do
<robru> Saviq, thanks
<robru> oSoMoN, ugh, webbrowser-app is gonna fail again, same version number again
<robru> oSoMoN, going to give you a different silo
<Saviq> robru_, still failed :| those tests are really bad
<robru_> Saviq, yeah i have no idea what's going on there
<Saviq> robru_, well, I do
<Saviq> robru_, bug #1336650
<ubot5> bug 1336650 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "some autopilot tests seem to be flaky" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336650
<robru_> Saviq, yeah, but why? why are they flaky? ;-)
<Saviq> robru_, because they're badly written ;)
<Saviq> robru_, https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/clean_tests/+merge/225437
<oSoMoN> robru_, thanks for the new silo!
<robru_> oSoMoN, you're welcome
<fginther> elopio, looks like it works now: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/1825/testReport/
<elopio> fginther: \o/
<elopio> thanks!
<elopio> next, I'll put it in the archive.
<fginther> elopio, cool
<elopio> fginther: will we have auto-landing to trunk?
<fginther> elopio,unity-scope-click is still not all passing http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1104/
<fginther> elopio, yes, autolanding is enabled for the time being
<fginther> elopio, I'm going to keep the unity-scope-click tests enabled, but they are set to not fail the overall -ci job
<elopio> fginther: same keyring problem :(
<fginther> :-(
<elopio> fginther: I can skip the tests that use credentials there, for now.
<elopio> fginther: another thing, can these jenkins runners access the internet?
<fginther> elopio, no, they cannot due to the default firewall rules
<elopio> ok, that's good. That's what's causing the other error.
<elopio> For now, I'll just skip everything that will make it fail, and then enable then one by one.
<bfiller> popey: new versions of camera and gallery uploaded to store, AP tests working for both
<popey> bfiller: k
<popey> bfiller: approved both
<bfiller> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<oSoMoN> robru, can silo 5 be published, please?
<elopio> robru or fginther: can you help me figuring out why this failed?
<elopio> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/1829/console
<elopio> could not import package online_accounts_ui: No module named online_accounts_ui
<fginther> elopio, I don't know at the moment. It looks like phablet-test-run is trying to use autopilot 1.4. Are these python3 tests?
<elopio> ahh, right. Same error with the warning probably.
<elopio> fginther: how do you know when it's tring to run py2?
<fginther> elopio, 21:29:46.666 INFO run:216 - Autopilot Source Version: 1.4.0
<elopio> ah, it should be autopilot 1.5
<elopio> ok, got it.
<fginther> elopio, I don't quite understand, the prior run used 1.5: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/1824/console
<elopio> fginther: for what branch is that one? I probably started getting the warning when I refactored the tests.
<elopio> that's the branch that's a prerequisite for this one, not yet landed.
<fginther> elopio, ahh, the one that used 1.5 was a test against trunk
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-04
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 113 building (started: 20140704 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 113 DONE (finished: 20140704 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/113.changes ===
<robru> stgraber, ^^ so every time we archive old landing requests the the non-archived ones get shuffled around and the bot thinks they're new
<robru> stgraber, maybe needs to be indexed by the value of column A, not by the row number. or something
<stgraber> robru: hmm, indeed, didn't think of that
<dpm> good morning sil2100!, around?
<mvo> dpm: do you need anything? maybe I can help?
<dpm> morning mvo!, yes, perhaps
<dpm> mvo, I'd need to retrigger a build for silo 13 after some changes I've made to the associated branch. Could you help me with that?
<mvo> dpm: maybe, let me try
<sil2100> dpm, mvo: I'm around if anything, so just give me a sign once there are any problems
<mvo> dpm: I triggered a new build now (i think)
<mvo> sil2100: thanks, I reconfigured and then clicked on build and stuff is happening :) not sure if the reconfigure step was really needed?
<sil2100> mvo: reconfiguring is normally only required when some new branches or project have been added :) But it doesn't hurt
<sil2100> Normally a build would just work I guess, as it would notice changes in the branch and rebuild iirc
<mvo> sil2100: great, thanks!
<sil2100> mvo: thanks for taking care of this!
<mvo> sil2100: I will remember (or not but add to the wiki :P
<dpm> mvo, sil2100 awesome, thanks! Just to be extra sure: do you guys think the last 2 comments and the change make sense? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-plugin-evernote-upload/+merge/225581
<mvo> dpm: hey, I'm just a mindless bot :) but I'm happy to have a look
<dpm> they were required for the build in the silo to work
 * dpm hugs mvo
<mvo> dpm: diff looks fine in itself, you can use 0.4+bzrN too then bzr-buildpackage will pick your revno. no releated but I wonder if this could be a click?
<dpm> mvo, thanks for the review! To answer the questions: I had to do this change because the ci-train choked on 0.4+bzrN (robru was surprised that it didn't work too, and suggested to do the change). I'd love this to be a click, as it would sort quite a lot of troubles that we've had, but account plugins are not yet implemented as clicks. As per the Reminders app itself, it's a click already and in the store
<dpm> as far as I understood it, click installation of account plugins is still a few months away
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #106 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: mvo, sil2100 | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<mvo> dpm: aha, ok. I was just curious, thanks!
<robru> mvo, yeah, somewhere along the way citrain lost support for version numbers not created by itself: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-1-build/59/console but I distinctly remember this being possible in the past
<robru> sil2100, ^]
<sil2100> oh
<dpm> hey robru, so I've figured out why dh-exec failed, trying to rebuild the packages now
<robru> dpm, what was the problem? sorry I didn't dig in that
<dpm> robru, the details are in the 2 last comments here: https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-plugin-evernote-upload/+merge/225581
<sil2100> robru: I think the problem might be the lack of 0ubuntu1 there actually
<sil2100> robru: but I'll check the code later to confirm
<robru> sil2100, thanks
<robru> dpm, ah, executable bit, curses!
<dpm> indeed :)
<sil2100> mvo: if you could take care of the landings for some moments I would be grateful, I could finally finish up some citrain changes in peace :)
<mvo> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<robru> stgraber, all I need from queuebot is a ping on 'trainguards' when a silo is set as testing: done and then I can finally /part #ubuntu-ci-choo-choo ;-)
<sil2100> brendand: meeting? :)
<brendand> sil2100, yeah!
<sil2100> bzoltan: hi! How is the UITK landing going? :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: I'm asking because we're waiting for a test fix that I think is already available in your staging branch
<bzoltan> sil2100: hello. Horrible ... failures all over
<sil2100> Ouch :<
<bzoltan> sil2100: I am not sure what exactly the problem, me t1mp and kalikiana are working on it
<sil2100> bzoltan: thanks! It's better to notice those problems early, I guess
<ogra_> popey, davmor2, wow, so i just started contacts on my flo which doesnt have any contacts imported ... the app took a minute to start ...
<sil2100> brendand: so, it seems that this way the only promotion blocker from the ones that have reached the timeout limit is the one UITK failure that we're having, which has a fix in staging
<sil2100> brendand: i.e. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1332162
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332162 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "test_get_unity_top_container failed on mako#89" [Undecided,In progress]
<davmor2> ogra_: indeed ToyKeeper wrote a bug on that an age ago
<ogra_> oh, ok
<davmor2> ogra_: same for dialer and messaging I think though that might of changed
<popey> mvo: what other tools than strace and lsof do you think would be handy for debugging?
<sil2100> brendand: not sure if we can release it seperately - maybe we could whitelist it for today? As the fix is ready, and we don't want to pressure the SDK team, since it's best if they land the UITK landing well-tested
<brendand> sil2100, yeah
<brendand> sil2100, we'd have to talk to them about releasing it seperately. or we could just whitelist it
<popey> ogra_: als seeing slow start contacts
<mvo> popey: ltrace can sometimes be useful, but its not really that important
<mvo> popey: are you seeding it \o/ ?
<popey> yes
<mvo> thanks, I made a note to do it but was caught in debugging something, great that you take care of it
<cjwatson> valgrind, but it's pretty big
<brendand> sil2100, they said they can do it if it's necessary (release it seperately) but prefer not to
<popey> np
<bzoltan> sil2100: is the r112 have disabled adb?
<ogra_> sigh, so why does the system settings icon look like a movie projector ? ... and gallery makes me think "weather" when i see it
<popey> ogra_: what if you hit the sync button?
<ogra_> popey, against what should it sync ? i have nothing set up
<cjwatson> maybe not that big, 8MB or so when you count libc6-dbg?  So valgrind might possibly be worth it
<popey> ogra_: oh
<popey> cjwatson: ok
<ogra_> an dit is reproducable here
<ogra_> still takes til the display timeout to start
<bzoltan> ogra_: is the r112 image have adb switched off?
<ogra_> bzoltan, nope
<bzoltan> ogra_: ohh... in that case my device have a problem...
<ogra_> i only have 113 here though ... but there adb is fine
<ogra_> android-gadget-service status adb
<sil2100> bzoltan: it shouldn't have
<ogra_> in a terminal ^^
<bzoltan> ogra_: I got "error: device not found" ... reboot might help
<ogra_> taht should tell you if it is on or off
<ogra_> (terminal-app i mean)
<bzoltan> ogra_: thanks
<dpm> hi sil2100, ok, we've confirmed the packages in silo 13 to work as expected, so they should be ready for upload. Is there anything else you'd need from me to make it happen?
<popey> ogra_: when you planning on kicking next image?
<ogra_> popey, good question ... sil2100 ?
<ogra_> want one ?
<popey> not yet
<popey> bug once https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-seeds/add-debugging-tools/+merge/225623 merges, sure :D
<bzoltan> ogra_: the adb is enbaled ... still no device
<ogra_> bzoltan, pgrep adbd
<ogra_> is adbd running ?
<mvo> sil2100: "This source is a new package, if the destination is ubuntu, please ensure it has been preNEWed by an archive admin before publishing that stack." for https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-2-publish/ - what do we do in this case? publish into the ppa is fine I assume?
<cjwatson> mvo: publish to the PPA is fine, this is just a workaround for the fact that copies from PPA to primary archive don't currently respect NEW
<bzoltan> ogra_: darn... it was my desktop's adb what went for a cigarette break
<ogra_> lol
<cjwatson> must finish my fix for that
<ogra_> k :)
<mvo> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> mvo: when citrain says "publish" it generally means the point when you publish the silo to the primary archive
<mvo> cjwatson: ohhhh, *cough* I think I was a bit quick then :( I acked the packaging changes
<mvo> and assumed the "merge&clean" would do the publishing into the real archive
<cjwatson> mvo: Oh, no
<cjwatson> Let me go and check quickly then
<mvo> mea culpa :(
<sil2100> mvo: hey, yeah, this is no longer super valid - as it anyway needs to be NEWed in the archive
<cjwatson> sil2100: it's valid until I fix the LP bug that means we don't get the opportunity to NEW-process it
<cjwatson> copies just sail straight in
<sil2100> mvo: the publish step is the copy to the archive, yes
<cjwatson> it's basically a security hole :(
<mvo> sil2100: sorry, I misunderstood that
<sil2100> cjwatson: hmmm... for NEW packages as well? New source packages end up in the NEW queue normally
<sil2100> cjwatson: only new binary packages move straight to the archive
<cjwatson> sil2100: new binaries, yes
<brendand> sil2100, the bug is back :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: in this case it was a warning for the new source package ;)
<cjwatson> ah, yeah, this is a new source, ok
<sil2100> brendand: not sure if I should be happy ;p ?
<brendand> sil2100, but i have no idea why - which is sad :(
<cjwatson> fair enough, I'll process it now
<sil2100> mvo: no worries :)
<mvo> *puhhh*
<mvo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/NewbieGuide?action=diff&rev2=16&rev1=15 - for my future self
 * mvo goes for early lunch
<thostr_> sil2100: can I get a silo for line 15
<sil2100> thostr_: looking o/
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Let me check the conflicts
<sil2100> thostr_: ok, it seems that only the inforgraphics silo is conflicting, actually we can just assign a silo for you
<thostr_> sil2100: yes, infographic we'll tackle next week
<sil2100> Would be excellent, as this is another long standing silo we're having
<sil2100> thostr_: 004 for you
<sil2100> As per queuebot's info ^ ;)
<Saviq> cihelp, anything planned for http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-release-gatekeeper/ or can we use it for SDK silo testing?
<fginther> Saviq, cihelp, http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/sdk-release-gatekeeper/ is already available for that purpose
<Saviq> thanks o/
<bregma> sil2100, could you take another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/cupstream2distro/lp-1321755/+merge/225467 I think it's really ready this time
<sil2100> bregma: looking ;)
<brendand_> sil2100, is 113 ever going to finish?
<brendand_> sil2100, i think it's stuck on weather-app
<sil2100> psivaa-afk: are you around still?
<sil2100> brendand_: so, I didn't see psivaa-afk around, so we don't have anyone else that could reset/restart/kick those
<sil2100> And plars will be away :<
<sil2100> bregma: on first look it looks alright! Let me fix up what I currently have in citrain trunk and then give a spin to your branch, ok?
<bregma> sil2100, sounds good
<psivaa> sil2100: hey, just back..let me take a look at the results.
<sil2100> psivaa: yeah, so it seems UITK had some strange breakage during running and 2 test suites didn't finish yet
<sil2100> psivaa: seems they hanged up...
 * sil2100 just hopes the devices didn't die
<psivaa> sil2100: with 113, i saw screen unlocking failed during weather app test and so rerunning that and online_accounts_ui
<bzoltan> mvo: sil2100: let me check that qtc landing again
<bzoltan> mvo: was that " fix typo in webapp app.json template" change landed without the CI before this landing?
<mvo> bzoltan: yes, it was uploaded directly, but there are two(?) branches for the fix(es)
<bzoltan> mvo:  I see only this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/aa-clickquery/revision/191
<bzoltan> mvo: which one is the other...I might missed something?
<bzoltan> zbenjamin: ^
<zbenjamin> i just know about that one
<bzoltan> mvo: is not that diff between the archive source package and the new source package from the silo1?
<mvo> bzoltan:  this one here https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+merge/224631
<mvo> bzoltan: and I think there was another one
<bzoltan> mvo: hmm.. that MR is not in this landing
<mvo> bzoltan: could we add it :) its broken since a couple of days and the fix is trivial
<mvo> bzoltan: I'm on the phone right now, but I can look after the call if or if not its merged
<bzoltan> mvo:  sure we can
<bzoltan> mvo: I do not think it is merged to the trunk. For that i should add that MR to the landing line on the CI Train
<davmor2> sil2100: how are the image tests coming?
<bzoltan> mvo:  I need to relocate now, I will be back soon from the bus. I am not sure what is wrong with that "fix typo in webapp app.desktop template". Is any of the landing MRs removing that?
<sil2100> davmor2: psivaa is working on those now
<sil2100> davmor2: how does it look like dogfooding wise?
<davmor2> popey: just found my mewest favourite feature.  Open the camera app, click on the switch camera button
<psivaa> sil2100: davmor2: the image testing is now complete for 113. ubuntu-system-settings has more failures
<popey> hah, nice
<oSoMoN> sil2100, any idea why the CI train says silo 2 is building, whereas packages have been published 17 hours ago already? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-1-build/138/console
<davmor2> sil2100: on the whole pretty good, I might of hit the old scrolling issue on the new camera app so I'm looking into that
<sil2100> psivaa: oh..?
<psivaa> sil2100: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/113:20140704:20140625/8860/ubuntu_system_settings/
<sil2100> oSoMoN: let me take a look, maybe there was something that broke
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, so the reason for this is that address-book-app now doesn't build for 3 architectures it was available previously
<sil2100> oSoMoN: i.e. arm64, powerpc and ppc64el
<sil2100> oSoMoN: so it's actually waiting for the dependencies of those to appear
<sil2100> oSoMoN: they seem to be missing the Missing build dependencies: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-keyboard-extensions0.1 dep
<sil2100> oSoMoN: is this dependency mandatory? Since if it would still work without it, you could do this dep arch-dependent
<oSoMoN> sil2100, dunno, let me get renato here, he’s the addressbook guy
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok :)
<Guest91990> sil2100, oSoMoN I think this is necessary only for qml plugin and autopilot test
<sil2100> Ah ha! renato___ was hidden here
<renato___> sil2100, oSoMoN : this is mandatory for qml plugin
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> renato___: so maybe the qml plugin package could be made restricted to the 3 main architectures?
<sil2100> renato___: since otherwise we would have to completely remove address-book-app for those 3 unsupported archs
<renato___> sil2100, how this have been working until now ?
<renato___> I did not change the package on this release
<sil2100> renato___: I have no idea, since the last version in the archive is built for those architectures - I think maybe the ubuntu-keyboard became suddenly unavailable for those 3?
 * sil2100 doesn't remember if it was in the past
<mvo> bzoltan1: off the phone now. qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu was uploaded (by me) a couple of days ago to fix two bugs in the templates for creating webapps. both small fixes but it was done outside of the citrain, direct dput plus merge proposals. One of the fixes is part of your landing, the other (https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+merge/224631) is not. so accepting this landing as it is will cause
<mvo> a regression in the webapps template (bug #1327761, branch lp:~daker/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/fix.1327761 or my branch). I hope this makes it clearer what I wanted to says earlier :)
<ubot5> bug 1327761 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Creating a webapp using the default template always launche http://cookies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327761
<renato___> sil2100, what do you want me to do?
<renato___> sil2100, how I can disable the qml plugin for these archs ?
<sil2100> Let me have a look at the package itself and think
 * sil2100 has to check the rdeps of qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1 first
<sil2100> Ah
<bzoltan1> mvo: OK, I will add that MR to the landing silo and rebuild
<mvo> bzoltan1: thanks
<sil2100> renato___: from what I see it might be easier than I thought, but let me double-check
<t1mp> fyi, I reported a bug in  phablet-click-test-setup, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1337857
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1337857 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Cannot use phablet-click-test-setup when a newer ubuntu-ui-toolkit package was installed" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> renato___: ...or maybe not
<sil2100> renato___: so, this might be a bit more troublesome now actually, since with this merge you added this dependency, and dialer-app and messaging-app depend on qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1, which now became available only for amd64 armhf i386
<sil2100> renato___: it worked fine before because there was no qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-keyboard-extensions0.1 build dependency
<sil2100> renato___: is this dependency really needed in build time? Is it used to build things in qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-contacts0.1?
<renato___> sil2100, let me check which dependency I added on this  MR
<renato___> sil2100, humm this was added byt elopio , because we need that to run the qml tests
<sil2100> renato___: hm, qml tests? Some unit tests you mean?
<renato___> sil2100, maybe disable the qml tests for these arch
<renato___> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> I guess that would make sense, we could then make this dependency 'arch-specific' if the tests are arch specific, but not sure if this would be ok from the core-dev POV
<cjwatson> that would be fine
<sil2100> cjwatson, mvo: what do you guys think? ^ There is an additional b-dep added to address-book-app required by the unit tests there
<sil2100> Could we make the dep arch-sepecific, same with the tests?
<cjwatson> yep
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks :)
<renato___> ok nice
<sil2100> renato___: ok, need some help with making this happen?
<renato___> sil2100, let me try, I will ask you if I need some guidance, thanks
<sil2100> renato___: thank you :)
<sil2100> o/
<bfiller> sil2100: can I have a silo for line 29 please?
<sil2100> bfiller: hi! Let me take a look
<davmor2> sil2100: I know this is going to be a daft question.  but why does flo have more tests that mako?  I'd of thought it would be the other way around as you don't need to test phone on flo
<sil2100> bfiller: assigned!
<bfiller> sil2100: ty
<sil2100> davmor2: hm, I don't remember now, I guess psivaa would know best?
<sil2100> bfiller: hey! Shouldn't you be off today? :)
<davmor2> psivaa: ^
<bfiller> sil2100: yes :) leaving soon
<psivaa> davmor2: health-check tests are not yet included in the mako results for 113
<sil2100> bfiller: I hope so, don't overwork yourself o/
<bfiller> sil2100: I can't help myself :)
<davmor2> psivaa: ah that would do it thanks :)
<renato___> sil2100, I need to know which value this variable return on those archs: CMAKE_SYSTEM_PROCESSOR
<psivaa> davmor2: np :)
<renato___> sil2100, this varible is set with the output of: uname -p
<sil2100> renato___: hmm, I need to find a way to get this information
<sil2100> cjwatson: could you help us out? Do you have any ideas how to get the uname -p values in amd64, powerpc and ppc64el platforms?
 * sil2100 jumps out for a moment to drive his gf to the train station
<cjwatson> That's the wrong way to test for the system architecture
<cjwatson> You should be checking the userspace architecture, not the kernel processor value
<alan_g> Ursinha: is mako on a go slow again? This has taken an extra 3hrs (so far). http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-team-mir-development-branch-autolanding/842/
<stgraber> robru: for getting notification when the silo is done building and the tested flag has been set, I'll need to merge the two plugins into one so they can share information (that probably needed to happen anyway)
<cjwatson> I'd normally suggest doing "export DEB_HOST_ARCH ?= $(shell dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH)" in debian/rules and checking $ENV{DEB_HOST_ARCH} or however you spell it in cmake
<Ursinha> alan_g: hmm, afaik they were ok, but I can be wrong... will look
<alan_g> thanks
<renato___> sil2100, do you have any example of debian/rules that specify which arch for the dependency?
<sil2100> renato___: for the dependency or for running the tests? Since for the dependencies you add the [i386 amd64 armhf] beside the dependency you want to make arch-specific in the build-deps
<sil2100> renato___: but that's in debian/control
<renato___> sil2100, yes this is what I need
<sil2100> renato___: let me quickly find something before I jump out
<renato___> sil2100, for running the tests I will check using that cmake variable
<cjwatson> if you do find that you need to make parts of debian/rules conditional, then:
<cjwatson> ifneq (,$(filter amd64 armhf i386,$(DEB_HOST_ARCH)))
<cjwatson> [... code that is only used on amd64/armhf/i386 ...]
<cjwatson> endif
<sil2100> renato___: for the deps, you can check for instance lp:unity8
 * sil2100 brb
<stgraber> robru, sil2100: Would it be possible to mirror the testing done and qa sign off flags from the landing tabs into the main one? That'd allow me to get everything with a single csv export rather than need to export every single tab (which would get me past the minutely quota...)
<davmor2> sil2100: hmmmm I think I might of just crashed lightdm
<davmor2> popey: is the click store available for you I get nothing?
<popey> i would tell you if my phone hadn't frozen
<popey> davmor2: works fine on my other phone
<davmor2> popey: yeah thanks just checked on other devices and it's fine
<oSoMoN> sil2100, can I haz a silo for line 30, please?
<mvo> oSoMoN, sil2100: silo done
<oSoMoN> thanks mvo!
<mvo> yw
<sil2100> Back o/
<sil2100> stgraber: hmmm... let me think about this one, it might be possible indeed but I just hope it won't strain the spreadsheet any more than already ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: hm, something reproducible?
<sil2100> psivaa: did you re-run the UITK tests?
<sil2100> psivaa: since obviously it was the failure which we saw happening many times before - a singular case
<sil2100> brendand_: looking at the test results (while ignoring the obvious UITK hick-up), do you think we are promotion ready?
<davmor2> sil2100: not so far I think it might of been because for some reason the store was empty (Had to reboot to repopulate it) and I did a search which normally helps
<psivaa> sil2100: do you want me to re-run uitk tests?
<sil2100> psivaa: please :) Thanks!
<ogra_> uitk ?
<brendand_> sil2100, let me run weather and shorts test suites
<ogra_> what for ?
<brendand_> sil2100, you mean for 113?
<sil2100> brendand_: the latest, yes
<psivaa> sil2100: it has one failure which we saw in the previous images as well. i dont see the point tbh
<brendand_> sil2100, uitk just has one failure, known?
<sil2100> brendand_, olli: UITK has still 14 failures as in the morning
<ogra_> sil2100, nope ... wrong test
<psivaa> sil2100: thats system-settings
<ogra_> system-settings ;)
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Crap...
<sil2100> Sorry, right ;)
<sil2100> Geh ;)
<ogra_> (thats why i asked above)
<olli> sil2100, how can I help
<psivaa> ogra_: sil2100 : i'll rerrun system-settings then :)
<ogra_> yeah
<brendand_> sil2100, yeah that's just a fluke. psivaa could rerun those though
<sil2100> psivaa: sorry! I meant system-settings ;)
<olli> ah... nevermind... the other olli/ogra
<sil2100> olli: ah, sorry here as well, o and tab was supposed to give ogra_ ;)
 * sil2100 seems to need coffee late today
<olli> hey, I felt needed for a sec ;)
<psivaa> sil2100: that's alright :). running system-settings
<brendand_> sil2100, when do you need my ack by? i'm currently debugging the web browser issue with ricmm
<sil2100> brendand_: well, I would just like to know if you think we could whitelist the mediaplayer-app false-positive failure and if in overall the AP test situation looks ok for you for promotion - would like to ping ogra_ with a decision after the meeting :)
<sil2100> davmor2: just to make sure, so far a +1 from you, yes?
<brendand_> sil2100, i can give a decision in the meeting
<brendand_> sil2100, i don't think ogra will be there though :)
<sil2100> Excellent
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap seems okay
<sil2100> I know ;)
<sil2100> But we can ping him and get a promotion afterwards
<sil2100> Or in a break ;p
<brendand_> sil2100, half time
<ogra_> yeah :)
<brendand_> and whether he does it or not will depend on the score :)
<ogra_> lol
 * ogra_ is prepared for the worst, no worries :) 
<ogra_> its just a game after all
<davmor2> brendand_: no it will be 0-0 and  come down to penalties the two teams are too evenly matched :)
<brendand_> davmor2, don't think 0-0
<brendand_> davmor2, i'm pretty sure there will be goals
<davmor2> brendand_: 0-0 and 3-2 to one team on penalties that's my prediction
<davmor2> I don't know which team will come out on top but that is my prediction on the score
<ogra_> if there are penalties i'd more go for a 5-4
<ogra_> but i think there will be goals during the game too
<davmor2> ogra_: it is rare that there are 5 penalties scored. As the pressure build and you slowly move down the players who are likely to score
<davmor2> ogra_: 3-2 or 4-3 is more likely
<ogra_> we'll see :)
<brendand_> davmor2, tell elopio's crew that :)
<brendand_> sil2100, ogra_ - 113 has my ack
<sil2100> brendand_: \o/
<sil2100> brendand_: wait... -113?!?!
<sil2100> :D
<ogra_> hmm, even in time before the game :)
<davmor2> brendand_: that is 1-1 + 4-2 on penalties to give a total of 5-3 :P
<sil2100> Ok, so since davmor2 says +1, and brendand_ says +1 from ap side... maybe hm, ogra_ do you feel lucky enough to press the button and do a Friday-propotion ? ;)
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> i can blame davmor2 and brendand_, right ?
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> Yeah, I always do that!
<sil2100> Oh, and #blamepopey
<davmor2> ogra_: No you promoted it :P
<popey> oh?
<popey> sweet!
 * ogra_ promotes 113 ... 
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<cjwatson> sil2100: packaging change in silo 1 is fine
<ogra_> === Image 113 Promoted ===
<cjwatson> (don't know how to record that without actually pressing the publish button)
<sil2100> cjwatson: oh, ok, I was wondering about this one because it's removing a version from the changelog, right?
<cjwatson> sil2100: that's not a problem here - it incorporates the same changelog text elsewhere, and the version goes forward, so whatever
<cjwatson> if I'd been doing it I'd have merged the full changelog entry, but just a style issue
<sil2100> cjwatson: ACK, ok, let me ACK the packaging and release then
<sil2100> Makes sense
<davmor2> sil2100: on the mailing list you have 3 bugs left in the blocker section right?  If you are not blocking on any of those 3 why are they in the blocker section?
<sil2100> They're not in a blocker section, they're in the 'known issues' section ;)
<sil2100> This section doesn't only have blockers, but issues that affect users - which some can be made blockers if written in the description
<sil2100> davmor2: currently we have one blocker that we whitelisted, as the fix is pending in UITK
<davmor2> sil2100: which by definition is the blocker section as the other section reads * Issues not impacting user experience (will become blockers if not fixed after a while):
<sil2100> That comment field only means that we'll also count the timer for that, I should probably remove that already (leftover)
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks for pointing this out ;)
<alan_g> Ursinha: did you find a reason for the slow CI?
<davmor2> sil2100: incoming
<sil2100> davmor2: where?! ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: email
<sil2100> davmor2: oh, hm, ok looks nice, I might change it to something similar indeed
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm just thinking for the sake of clarity everyone knows what is what, and how long till their bug becomes a blocker
<dbarth> sil2100: o/ hey
<dbarth> still on duty, or should i ask robru?
<sil2100> dbarth: what's up? :)
<dbarth> can i haz a silo again for line 21?
<sil2100> Let me take a look
<dbarth> we've fixed the branches
<sil2100> dbarth: oh, is it ready? Since it wasn't set as ready
<Ursinha> alan_g: sorry taking this long, we don't have many people around today
<sil2100> dbarth: let me assign a silo then :)
<dbarth> it is now, let me toggle the flag
<alan_g> Ursinha: I understand. I'm just keeping track of how CI can be so slow (it isn't blocking anything yet).
<sil2100> dbarth: ah! It seems that I can't assign a silo now :( oSoMoN got a silo for webbrowser-app today already
<dbarth> ah right, he did
<dbarth> i let him pass, cause our tests were still not good
<dbarth> hmm, ok, i'll see with him
<sil2100> dbarth: thanks! And sorry for that :)
<Ursinha> alan_g: alright, thanks for letting us know
<oSoMoN> dbarth, sil2100: my silo is about to land, after which you’ll be able to get one
<dbarth> oSoMoN: ah ok, cool
<dbarth> i'll take a look after the first half time :p
<sil2100> dbarth, oSoMoN: robru is around now so he'll be your train driver ;)
<sil2100> robru: btw. I noticed it has to be depressing to live in the US timezone!
<sil2100> robru: when you actually start your day, we're actually already finishing up and making you feel depressed about having to still work for the whole day ;)
<sil2100> Sorry about that!
<robru> sil2100, ahhhh, but the best part about waking up so late is that after noon, everybody's signed off and there's nothing to do anyway ;-)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<oSoMoN> sil2100, but when you start your day, robru is fast asleep, or away partying :)
<sil2100> hah!
<sil2100> ;)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<brendand_> davmor2, 12 mins gone and you're already wrong :P
<robru> stgraber, around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_address-book-app_0.2+14.10.20140704-0ubuntu1.diff
<renato___> robru, could you release the silo 2, please?
<robru> renato___, yep, just need a core dev to ack the diff ^
<davmor2> hahahaha
<stgraber> robru: looking
<stgraber> robru: looks fine
<robru> stgraber, ok thanks
<oSoMoN> wooot, what happened to my silo?
<oSoMoN> robru, I was testing silo 13 and suddenly it’s empty
<sil2100> Uh :O ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: no worries, it's still in the backend
<sil2100> oSoMoN: so maybe the spreadsheet b0rk for a moment
<sil2100> oSoMoN, robru: I'm fixing up the spreadsheet with this
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yeah, I confirm that packages are still in the silo
<robru> oSoMoN, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-013 please, it's not empty. you can trust the spreadsheet about as far as you can throw it
<oSoMoN> :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: done ;)
<oSoMoN> thx
<sil2100> robru: amen ;p
<robru> sil2100, you mean fixing the bug that causes it to lose status, or simply manually restoring the status in this case? (I just restored silo 2 which also got lost)
<sil2100> robru: I restored it, not sure if there is any rational explaination for this status loss
<robru> sil2100, yeah it's happening a lot lately. in fact I'm seeing a lot of times when a silo is freed, the status isn't getting set as 'Landed' properly. the status just goes away and then the bot pings as if it's a new landing ready to be assigned a silo
<sil2100> robru: yeah... ;/
<sil2100> robru: ah, btw. I just now deployed some changes in CI Train - if anything is broken then... revert things like crazy ;)
<robru> sil2100, haha ok
<robru> EOD friday, perfect time for a deployment, what can go wrong? ;-)
<oSoMoN> robru, can we publish silo 13, please?
<sil2100> :>
<oSoMoN> (packaging changes have already been acked by didrocks)
<sil2100> Friday promotions, Friday deployments == awesome
<popey> davmor2: blue light flash when you get an email!?
<popey> s/email/sms/
<robru> oSoMoN, published!
<robru> sil2100, what kind of stuff did you deploy btw? what surprises await me?
<sil2100> robru: one moment ;)
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks a lot!
<robru> oSoMoN, you're welcome!
<davmor2> popey: yes but only once the screen has blanked again
<davmor2> popey: once you activate the screen it stops
<popey> thats fine
<popey> once you activate the screen you have a green indicator
<popey> this is amazing ☻
<davmor2> popey: indeed
<davmor2> popey: a phone that gets more usable by the promotion ;)
<davmor2> :) even
<robru> public service announcement: don't branch lp:ubuntu-assets if you can avoid it. downloaded 7.5GBs and still going...
<bzoltan> robru:  ohh... that is massive
<robru> I should have checked if bzr has a "shallow branch" feature or something, but now it's got so much that surely it must almost be done?? bah
<bzoltan> These freshman newhires do not know that they need to give commit message to their MRs :) somebody should tutor mvo :D
<Ursinha> ogra_: \o/
<ogra_> :D
<robru> holy crap, 12 silos in use, I can't remember it ever being this low
<Ursinha> low? wow
<robru> Ursinha, usually we are maxed out and scrambling to free silos. there are only 20
<robru> 15 in use is a good day, 12 in use, well, it's obviously a holiday somewhere ;-)
<Ursinha> haha :)
<bzoltan> robru:  I am using two of them :) Sorry I can not do more
<robru> bzoltan, no worries! I'm around to release stuff when you're ready
<robru> but brb
<bzoltan> robru: thanks. I was planning to release the long waited UITK, but there are problems with the header
<cjwatson> Ugh.  libexiv2-12 wants to bump to libexiv2-13 in -proposed; this is intertwined with the giant libav/gnutls28 transition which is all going to have to land in one giant blob but isn't ready yet.  libexiv2-12 is explicitly listed in the touch seeds (and ubuntu-desktop-next) with the comment "camera/gallery".  So I guess we need to coordinate an update of that somehow when the time comes ...
<cjwatson> Hate click packages sometimes
<ogra_> cjwatson, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/gallery-app/0.0.67+14.10.20140703-0ubuntu1build1
<ogra_> cjwatson, afaik robert forgot to provide a click for the store and land it ... the deb should already use libexiv2-13
<cjwatson> ogra_: There must be a click package as well, or else why is it explicitly seeded ...
<cjwatson> Yeah, I don't care about the deb for this
<ogra_> they are somewhere hidden in jenkins ... not sure where
<cjwatson> But landing the click package in the store will require very very careful synchronisation
<cjwatson> libexiv2-13 can't migrate out of -proposed until some other extremely complicated stuff is finished
<ogra_> oh my
<cjwatson> Do we consider libexiv2 part of the ABI provided to third-party packages?
<cjwatson> I hope not
 * ogra_ doesnt know
<cjwatson> Anyway, have to go
<robru> aha! 11 free silos! imagine that!
<robru> 11 in use I mean
<Chipaca> evening people. Could I have a silo for row 29 please?
<robru> Chipaca, nah, but you can have one for line 22. ;-)
<Chipaca> domo arigato, mr robru
<robru> Chipaca, you're welcome!
 * Chipaca had to pronounce that funny for it to scan
<Chipaca> ooh, snarky lil' bot
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-05
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 114 building (started: 20140705 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 114 DONE (finished: 20140705 03:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/114.changes ===
<Davmor3> popey: Dude I left system settings open all night I was able to update no issues.  I only had system settings open though
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-06
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 115 building (started: 20140706 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 115 DONE (finished: 20140706 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/115.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-29
<ogra_> sil2100, i got a dentist appointment this morning, wont make the meeting
<sil2100> ogra_: ACK
<popey> sil2100: jibel the down-side of you putting calendar in the image is that I _have_ run every store update via QA
<popey> which I haven't had to do up until now.
<pete-woods1> can anyone tell me which channel I need to put onto the arale for wily images?
<sil2100> pete-woods: ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/meizu.en
<sil2100> Not sure if anyone tested wily on arale tho
<pete-woods> ah, dammit, I had ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<pete-woods> I need to test some new system settings stuff
<pete-woods> and it seems to depend on lib versions only on wily
<pete-woods> sil2100: will see what happens :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> rc-proposed is vivid currently (and for a long time will be)
<pete-woods> that makes sense
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! You around for a packaging ACK?
<sil2100> ogra_: checked both and they look fine to me: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-2-publish/65/artifact/bamf_packaging_changes.diff https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-2-publish/65/artifact/compiz_packaging_changes.diff
<ogra_> semi-around ...
<ogra_> sil2100, both fine
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
 * sil2100 off to prepare lunch
<sil2100> \o/
<robru> sil2100: I feel sick, will sleep more and work later
<sil2100> robru: ok
<sil2100> robru: not much to discuss today on the LT meeting, besides me ranting about stuff since I had a bad day
<sil2100> davmor2: hey! Since I don't remember if you answered - the not working emulator in rc-proposed - is that fixed already?
<sil2100> I couldn't find the bug on the milestone on Friday
<robru> sil2100: slangasek meeting?
<sil2100> robru: I'm available for a short while now if anything, slangasek?
<sil2100> robru, slangasek: if you guys prefer, we can sync up by e-mail as well
<robru> sil2100: email works for me
<sil2100> Ok, since slangasek seems preoccupied, I'm leaving the HO and will send an e-mail with some questions later on
<slangasek> robru, sil2100: sorry - ok, email it is
<sil2100> I have a bad day today so I'll go exercise to relieve the stress
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Thanks guys
<robru> sil2100: slangasek: no worries, I'll email first
<bfiller> fginther: was trying to build a click in jenkins for gallery and getting this failure, any idea what is going on? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/262/console
<fginther> bfiller, looking
<fginther> bfiller, strange, the file is there, but jenkins just couldn't find it. May I rebuild the job?
<bfiller> fginther: sure
<bfiller> fginther: do you have a direct link to the click that I can download from?
<fginther> bfiller, sorry. There was one, but it disappeared as soon as I triggered the rebuild. if it happens again, I'll send you the link
<bfiller> fginther: sounds good, thanks for the help
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-06-30
<fginther> bfiller, in case you didn't already see this: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/263/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1205_armhf.click
<fginther> bfiller, from http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/gallery-app-click/263/
<bfiller> fginther: thanks
<bzoltan_> robru:  do you know who should I ask if need help to make jenkins doing its job instead of blocking the integration?
<robru> bzoltan_: which Jenkins? You need cihelp for anything other than ci-train.u.c
<robru> bzoltan_: oh you mean the mp reviews? Yeah you need cihelp for that
<robru> bzoltan_: i would recommend disabling that for train projects since it has no ability to handle deps across multiple MPs
<bzoltan_> robru:  good point
<bzoltan_> robru:  is there a separare channel for that or it should be a highlight here?
<robru> bzoltan_: this is the spot, i don't know if any ci people are around just yet though. Maybe wait a few hours
<bzoltan_> robru: OK, I will ping fginther or elopio or anybody who hears the cihelp call :)
<robru> bzoltan_: Francis is us time, that might be a wait. Ev is uk, should be sooner
<thomi> robru: ev is us too. psivaa is UK
<robru> Ooh right
<bzoltan_> robru:  thomi: would be nice to have a GMT+N (N>=1) cihelper
<robru> I forgot he moved to Houston
<robru> Austin
<thomi> bzoltan_: psivaa
<robru> That place we just were ;-)
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> http://i.imgur.com/B1bX5SO.png
<ogra_> i assume this shouldnt actually be possible :P
<jibel> I saw it once and some else reported it too (don't remember who though)
<psivaa> bzoltan_: hey
<psivaa> Which is the MP being blocked by jenkins?
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  good morning, we have all kinds of problems with Jenkins... most of our MRs do not pass jenkins
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  almost all of them https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+activereviews
<psivaa> bzoltan_: morning, let me take a look
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  this one I would like to land most https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/qtmacros/+merge/259477
 * zbenjamin looks
<zbenjamin> psivaa: seems some tests (always different ones) can not get a Mir connection
<psivaa> bzoltan_: zbenjamin: yea as you said they are actual test failures, (albeit different ones) not related to the infrastructure
<psivaa> so we'd not be able to do anything to fix them
<psivaa> but if you want them the whole test to be disabled, we could do that
<zbenjamin> psivaa: i wonder how can not getting a mir connection be a test failure?
<zbenjamin> this one for example https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2765/testReport/junit/ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.gallery.test_textinput/WriteAndClearTextInputTestCase/test_clear_textfield_must_remove_text_Nexus_4_standard_textfield_/
<zbenjamin> psivaa: especially this MR fails always with that error, but always in different tests
<zbenjamin> psivaa: or am i missing something?
<psivaa> zbenjamin:  if that (not getting mir connection) is causing an autopilot test to fail and the process depends on that test to pass for the MP to be merged.
<psivaa> zbenjamin: i dont know the depth of how this *test works and we in CI wont be able to debug that
<zbenjamin> :(
<psivaa> zbenjamin: the process depended on each of the tests to pass so that has to be debugged by someone with in-depth knowledge of the tests
<psivaa> zbenjamin: sorry if I coming across straight, :), still haviing my first coffee
<psivaa> zbenjamin: do you by chance run the tests locally ?
<psivaa> on a mako?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: ^^ there is a script for that right?
<ogra_> bzoltan_, oh, just FYI, sil2100 manages the metapackages nowadays (i saw the discussion in the other channel)
<bzoltan_> ogra_:  Good to know. Thank you.
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  the test plan script can run UITK AP tests of course
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: the script also might need to adapt to the new build structure?
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin: what new build structre? Why?
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  sorry I missed to understand the Mir display issue... how is that not an infrastructure problem?
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  zbenjamin: I am running dozens of times the UITK AP tests locally on krillin and never seen that failure.
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: because the plugins are now compiled into a folder named "qml" and not "modules"
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: thats a result from using the qt macros
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin: so? how does that effect the test plan?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: well i assumed its using the push_to_phone script. But maybe not :D
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin:  absolutely not
<psivaa> bzoltan_: sorry, what should we in the infrastructure, do to fix 'Mir display issue'
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: ok then just forget what i said :D
<psivaa> i'm putting this in quote is because that's all what i understand :)
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  no idea ... I do not see it locally
<psivaa> bzoltan_: also do you run this test on Mako?
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  no
<bzoltan_> psivaa: we work on OTA updates what target bq devices
<psivaa> bzoltan_: ok, so running these tests in mako do not make much sense
<psivaa> ?
<bzoltan_> psivaa: sense it might make ... but it would not be enough to pass the QA validation
<psivaa> bzoltan_: if that's the case, we'd need to get an agreement if
<psivaa> 1. we should disable the tests on Mako
<psivaa> 2. Fix the tests for mako even though the target is BQ
<psivaa> 3. Change the devices to krillin
<bzoltan_> psivaa: 3.
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  testing changes on mako has value ... but blocking landings on krillin because of mako does not sound good to me
<psivaa> I'd need to discuss 3 with the team, but especially whilst we're in the process of moving away from a single entity running all the product/ project tests towards each team, i'm not sure if that will be done in time
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  do you think the same tests would pass on krillin?
<psivaa> bzoltan_: I thought that's what you said above :)
<psivaa> ' I am running dozens of times the UITK AP tests locally on krillin and never seen that failure.'
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  I strongly doubt that the only difference between the Jenkins testing is the device type :)
<psivaa> bzoltan_: but that's all we in CI have control over :)
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  but I find it very very strange that the CI infra is not testing on the primary target device
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  what would it take to replace those makos with krillins?
<psivaa> bzoltan_: (whilst running the risk of discussing something which I do not think will happen soon, due to change of focus as i said above)
<psivaa> we'd need more krillins
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  anyhow... right now running AP tests on UITK MRs does not make much sense as I am doing super massive 4 time full AP tests before landings.
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  The UITK test plan covers more AP test than any QA/CI process ...
<psivaa> bzoltan_: ok, shall we disable that then?
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  we run _all_ available AP tests ...
<bzoltan_> psivaa: temporally I would do that
<bzoltan_> zbenjamin: ^ are you OK with that?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan_: psivaa: +1
<psivaa> bzoltan_: zbenjamin: ok, i'll work on it then
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  Thank you a bunch!
<zbenjamin> \o/
<psivaa> zbenjamin: bzoltan_: thanks for the info
<bzoltan_> psivaa: at the same time I will enforce the QA process of the UITK project. It means we will do more tests on our staging branch.
<psivaa> bzoltan_: that sounds great
<popey> sil2100: on todays image on krillin and arale, neither of them will stop buzzing after a notification...
<popey> having to restart both phones to shut them up
<sil2100> popey: oh, hm, let me check the commitlog on what landed
<popey> brb
<sil2100> popey: yeah, looks like we had unity-notifications landing
<sil2100> "Make unity8 notifications server more robust against misbehaving clients"
 * sil2100 waits for pete-woods
<popey> ok
<popey> want a bug filed?
<sil2100> popey: yeah, please, might use that if I want to revert it
<sil2100> Thanks!
<popey> ok will do
<jibel> popey, after a calendar notification or any notification?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: hey, I need to reconfigure silo 16 to target both wily and vivid overlay, can someone do that for me please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: you mean, you want it to be a dual-landing silo, right?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes
<psivaa> bzoltan_: just one more question, do you only want the AP tests to be disabled in mako or even in amd64 as well?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it
<oSoMoN> thakns
<oSoMoN> thanks
<sil2100> oSoMoN: done!
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks
<popey> jibel: calender here
<popey> sil2100: jibel bug 1470031
<ubot5> bug 1470031 in unity-notifications (Ubuntu) "Phone won't stop vibrating on calendar notification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470031
<mzanetti> sil2100, hey, did you have a chance to look into the wily builds?
<mzanetti> still failing it seems
<jibel> popey, did you file a bug? I saw that last week but don't remember if it was with or without the silo
<popey> see above :)
<popey> I am not on any silos, unmodified largely.
<jibel> popey, heh sorry :)
<bzoltan_> psivaa:  on mako as start ... if I start to see green Jenkins jobs then the amd64 can stay
<sil2100> mzanetti: I think for this one we'll need some LP/builder specialists
<psivaa> bzoltan_: ack, that's what i've done, MP waiting for approval. thanks
<sil2100> cjwatson, wgrant: could you help us with something? We have https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-017 that seems to fail to build basically all its packages stating that dependencies couldn't be met
<sil2100> While the new packages don't even change their dependencies
<psivaa> bzoltan_: zbenjamin: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/qtmacros/+merge/259477 is now green ( from a manual run skipping mako tests)
<jibel> sil2100, I confirm popey's bug, very likey silo 18 that landed yesterday
<bzoltan_> psivaa: \o/
<sil2100> jibel: could you try reverting qtdeclarative5-unity-notifications-plugin to 0.1.2+15.04.20141104-0ubuntu1 ?
<jibel> sil2100, on it
<cjwatson> sil2100: Looking
<cjwatson> Yikes
<cjwatson> sbuild: warning: can't parse dependency g++-4.9:native
<cjwatson> So there are two possible fixes for this
<cjwatson> One is a thing I'm working on today anyway, to have sbuild use apt-get build-dep - it's non-trivial because it requires rearranging how we detect dep-waits
<cjwatson> The other is to have sbuild strip the qualifier there, which I kind of thought it already did
<cjwatson> Let me have a look at why the latter isn't working
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks! hah, actually with the new output I somehow missed this particular error
<sil2100> The output is too clean for me and it confuses me
<cjwatson> I wonder if precise's libdpkg-perl is too old for this
<cjwatson> wgrant: Right, so precise's dpkg is lacking https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/dpkg/dpkg.git/commit/scripts/Dpkg/Deps.pm?id=40d51dc36b2375679a00ed9ff64ee017dc78b0a9, possibly other related things.  I propose we hack the precise sbuild backport to strip off architecture qualifiers before deps_parse sees them.  Any objections?
<cjwatson> We wouldn't have seen this in PPA testing, of course.
<cjwatson> (because trusty)
<wgrant> cjwatson: Argh.
<wgrant> But sounds like the best solution.
<jibel> sil2100, I confirm that it's a regression introduced by silo 18
<sil2100> jibel: ok, best way is to soft-revert and poke pete for a real fix
<sil2100> Let me prepare everything, would need to revert it for both archives
 * rvr tested silo 18, not happy :-/
<rvr> popey: Good catch
<popey> np
<jibel> sil2100, can you rebuild an image once it is reverted?
<sil2100> Sure
<jibel> thanks
<cjwatson> mzanetti: I think I have a patch, just setting up a suitable test environment
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks \o/
<mzanetti> cjwatson, awesome! thanks a lot!
<sil2100> jibel: the revert is building in the overlay and archive, will be tracking once it's done and kick an image
<sil2100> jibel: the image is building
<cjwatson> wgrant: Could you review http://paste.ubuntu.com/11798585/, please?
<cjwatson> Seems to work here, tested with unity-api from that silo.
<cjwatson> The regex is basically the start of the one from Dpkg::Deps.
<wgrant> cjwatson: Looks sane to me, as long as it also works.
<cjwatson> Thanks.
<popey> sil2100: do we not have an image bot anymore?
<sil2100> popey: it's not working right now
<ogra_> well, it could tell you about old images ...
<ogra_> but thats about it ... the re-swetting of the image versions caused quite some havoc i havent found time to fix
<cjwatson> mzanetti,sil2100: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=82496, shouldn't be long now
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks for that!
<mzanetti> great :)
<cjwatson> mzanetti: Um, I didn't say you could rebuild yet :)
<mzanetti> cjwatson, sorry, I triggered the rebuild before your last messages
<cjwatson> mzanetti: Also, don't rebuild it like that.
<cjwatson> mzanetti: Unless you were actually making source changes.
<mzanetti> didn't know I get those nice status updates so I thought I just retry every couple of hours
<mzanetti> cjwatson, how should I build then?
<mzanetti> or rather: what exactly is the difference?
<cjwatson> mzanetti: When it's upgraded, I'll retry it for you in the PPA, without needing a new source upload (which is what the "Build" button in the train amounts to)
<mzanetti> ohh. that makes sense
<mzanetti> ack
<brendand> sil2100, when was the last image built?
<brendand> sil2100, for vivid
<brendand> actually let me check the image server
<brendand> this morning
<jibel> brendand, there was one this morning and another is currently buildiong
<brendand> jibel, how do you find if one is in progress? my connection is not reliable so i often miss the pings here
<jibel> brendand, because sil2100 said so 2 hours ago
<jibel> brendand, otherwise https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch/
<jibel> you can trust this more than what I say :)
<sil2100> I was building an image in the morning, it should be in the channel
<psivaa> bzoltan_: the change to disable the touch tests on UITK has landed in the infra. if you re-run any failed MP, they should pass
<cjwatson> mzanetti,sil2100: That's all fixed for you now, PPA builds retried, and ci-train is doing a watch-only build
<sil2100> \o/
<mzanetti> cjwatson, thank!
<mzanetti> +s
<cjwatson> mzanetti: also, it may be relevant to your interests that :native now works in recipes, as of a day or two ago
<mzanetti> cjwatson, that is interesting indeed. thanks for that too :)
<cjwatson> no more pbuilder in recipe builds!  phew
<kenvandine> 2015-06-30 14:20:34,372 ERROR Uncaught exception: ServerNotFoundError: Unable to find the server at api.launchpad.net
<kenvandine> trainguards: ^^ tried to rebuild a silo
<kenvandine> citrain isn't happy
<sil2100> hmmmm
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you re-try?
<kenvandine> sure, i'll re-try again
<kenvandine> sil2100, boom
<kenvandine> socket.gaierror: [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<sil2100> uuuh
<sil2100> Some network issues on the jenkins server it seems
<mzanetti>  /subscribe to when this is resolved ^ :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: being chased in #is-outage internal
<cjwatson> general DNS problem in PS4.5
<sil2100> cjwatson: hah, just asked on #webops, thanks ;)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: general DNS problem in PS4.5 causing CI Train to be out-of-order
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues:
<cjwatson> sil2100: should be fixed now, you can retry stuff
<sil2100> Yay
<brendand> ogra_, sil2100 - it seems that -updates and -security are in the sources.list for these vivid images, but not used during the build?
<sil2100> They should
<brendand> sil2100, that's what pitti tells me
<sil2100> Interesting, the build config doesn't have anything specific that would say it's like that
<ogra_> brendand, they definitely shoudl eb used ...
<ogra_> unless someone explicitly hacked them out in livecd-rootfs ... which i dont think happened
<brendand> ogra_, ok i'm trying to figure out why i have oxide-qt-codecs-extra 1.7.8 installed, but 1.7.9 is in -security
<brendand> i mean -updates
<brendand> ogra_, i just moments ago did the image update
<ogra_> had it migrated already when the image was built ?
<ogra_> s/was built/started building/
<brendand> ogra_, that's one possibility
<brendand> ogra_, pitti pointed me to - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/1.7.9-0ubuntu0.15.04.1
<brendand> ogra_, that was last week
 * sil2100 goes lay down for a while
<boiko> trainguards: can I get the telepathy-qt5 package removed from silo 39? it has already landed in wily
<bfiller> trainguards: silo 6 can be freed and I need a silo for line 62 please
<bzoltan_> psivaa: thank you
<brendand> ogra_, sil2100 - would it be okay to ask for another vivid image build? this oxide landing is giving us bother
<ogra_> brendand, well, someone should check the log and see if -security is actually enabled during builds ...
<brendand> ogra_, who would be able to do that?
<ogra_> i guess someone who has time :P
<ogra_> (dunno if we have anyone who is responsible for phone image builds already, i can perhaps look later but i dont plan to do a long day today)
<cjwatson> mzanetti: ^- that looks like an actual failure this time
<mzanetti> looking
<cjwatson> mzanetti: if you think it's transient we can retry just that one build
<mzanetti> cjwatson, indeed
<mzanetti> no, it's a test failure
<brendand> ogra_, i'd do it myself but i don't even know where the logs are
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-touch perhaps
<brendand> ogra_, ok then it does appear to be using -updates and -security
<ogra_> Get:44 http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ vivid-security/main liboxideqtcore0 armhf 1.7.8-0ubuntu0.15.04.1 [21.3 MB]
<brendand> go build go!
<brendand> ogra_, that's looking like it was a timing issue. i think it migrated only 3 hours ago
<brendand> ogra_, perhaps during that build
<ogra_> well, at least it is definitely pulling the packages from -security
<brendand> ogra_, yep so we can do a build
<popey> sil2100: I'd like to request a debian package be added to the phone, how do I do that these days?
<ogra_> popey, file an MP against the seed and point sil2100 to it
<ogra_> oh, wiat
<ogra_> no seed :P
<popey> :)
<popey> glad I asked
<ogra_> i guess then by simply asking sil2100 :)
<ogra_> (or via a bug ... to prevent typos of the package name )
<popey> haha, that's the voice of experience.
<popey> filed against what?
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch-meta
<popey> kk
 * popey tickles sil2100 with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1470166
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1470166 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Please add libsmbclient to seed" [Undecided,New]
<popey> should keep studio_ happy :)
<ogra_> oh man ... how many deps does that pull in ?
<ogra_> did anyone check ?
 * popey will add some detail to the bug :)
<pmcgowan> uh oh
 * ogra_ has no intention to make studio_ happy ... where would be the fun in that :P
<popey> spoilsport
<popey> After this operation, 31.0 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<popey> tiny :)
<ogra_> rrright ... tiny ...
<ogra_> i guess thats a bottle of mccallan 18 for pmcgowan to get that in
<pmcgowan> ooo
<popey> python 2.7 :S
<ogra_> we need a "bribes" field in LP bugs ;)
<popey> hah
<ogra_> awww
<davmor2> popey: no no, not landing no python 2.7 on phone
<ogra_> python 2.7 is rather a no ...
<popey> right, so how do we do this then
<popey> (I prefer solutions then flat out 'no')
<popey> and no, "snappy fixes this" is not a solution I accept :)
<ogra_> obey !
<ogra_> :)
<popey> :)
<davmor2> popey: but but but but "Snappy fixes everything"!!!!!!!  ogra_ said so
<popey> fact is someone using a converged device is quite likely to want this
<ogra_> well, i guess you ask slangasek if foundations could work on porting libsmbclient to python 3
<popey> be good to test this _before_ then
<cjwatson> popey: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=781913
<ubot5> Debian bug 781913 in src:samba "please build bindings for Python3 and let samba-common-bin use them" [Normal,Open]
<popey> thanks cjwatson
<ogra_> ha !
<popey> "yay"
 * popey goes outside to eat. will come back when the flames die down.
<davmor2> popey: man you I love the fact that you know you are going to combust in the heat of outside but you are still doing it ;)
<charles> trainguards, ^ yes, please
<robru> charles: silo 41
<charles> robru, thanks
<robru> charles: you're welcome!
<charles> on it
<bfiller> robru: I don't need silo 6 anymore so it can be freed
<charles> ...2.0.0+15.10.20150619.1-0ubuntu1 is the current version number for 15.04...?
<charles> ah
<robru> charles: hm?
<charles> robru, fixable on my end, I think it's an MR error -- this should be going into the 15.04 branch but was MRed for trunk
<robru> charles: ah ok
<charles> robru, well actually, since we're still testing it, maybe the shorter path would be to switch line 64 from vivid to wily...
<robru> charles: can do
<charles> looks like that's doable via Landing Tools
<robru> charles: yep, I made some changes recently so that you're able to take care of that yourself. but I just did it already so don't worry
<charles> robru, :-)
<karni> ping tranguards - I'd like to have Telegram re-QA'ed, we've updated translations (which has been the only comment from last QA pass, as the scope was missing some strings)
<karni> (FTR I'm off on Wednesday)
<robru> karni: you'll need to ping qa about that, ask jibel.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-01
<jibel> karni, Ok, rvr will do the verification
<sil2100> alecu: hey!
<sil2100> alecu: I forgot to ping you yesterday with the bug number of the unity-notifications regression
<sil2100> alecu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/unity-notifications/+bug/1470031
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1470031 in unity-notifications (Ubuntu) "Phone won't stop vibrating on calendar notification" [Critical,Fix released]
<davmor2> bfiller I don't see an update to the testplan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/address-book-app for the new code I assume it is just testing that I can search for unicode characters right or is it a Chinese specific fix silo18 I'll carry on with the rest of the plan while I wait.
<abeato> trainguards, can I have a silo for line 66?
<ogra_> bah, i got a duplicated update notification again ... second day in a row :/
<ogra_> http://i.imgur.com/B1bX5SO.png
<sil2100> abeato: on it
<abeato> sil2100, ogra_ I want to land lxc-android-config syncing it from a ppa for vivid&wily, is that possible? what would be the right thing to put on the spreadsheet cell?
<sil2100> abeato: synces and dual landings do not really go in pair sadly
<abeato> sil2100, hmm, I feared that
<abeato> sil2100, ok, I would change the landing to do it just for vivid
<abeato> for the moment
<sil2100> Well, I would prefer it first to happen for wily and then vivid
<sil2100> Or two landings at once
<abeato> sil2100, ok, changing to wily
<sil2100> Like, two requests with the same sync line, but one for wily and one for vivid
<sil2100> Since too many times we then had landings that we forgot to release to the devel release
<abeato> sil2100, wily for the moment, I'll sync later
<abeato> I need to do some testing
<sil2100> ACK, assigning
<abeato> sil2100, great, thanks
<Laney> AlbertA: hi, what's the status of silo 013?
<abeato> sil2100, any idea how can I fix that ? ^^
<abeato> sil2100, should I keep version as 226? or is it because I used wily instead of UNRELEASED in the changelog?
<sil2100> abeato: ah, uh, we'll have to do it manually - the sync that is
<sil2100> abeato: syncing only works for CI Train packages, as we need to mangle the version number
<sil2100> abeato: let me prepare that for you in a minute
<abeato> sil2100, ok, I see, thanks
<abeato> sil2100, how can I know which packages are from the CI train?
<ogra_> hey, you guys removed my manually installed calendar with the last update !
<ogra_> sil2100, popey, jibel ^^
<popey> not me :)
 * ogra_ checks the krillin 
<popey> my calendar is still installed
<popey> on both
<ogra_> also gone on krillin
<sil2100> abeato: by the package version usually :)
<sil2100> abeato: CI Train packages follow a specific versioning, upstream+series.date-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> ogra_: uh, that was not intended, but we removed it from the images, yes
<abeato> sil2100, ah, interesting, good to know that :) ... is there around any good read on that stuff?
<sil2100> abeato: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#Syncing_from_and_to_the_Stable_Overlay_PPA
<sil2100> And the SyncSilo related stuff too
<ogra_> sil2100, right .. i wonder if i uninstalled the manually installed version at some point or if the switching to the rc-proposed channel automatically gave me the version from the custom tarball
<abeato> sil2100, cool, thx
<ogra_> hmm, i cant search for it in german in the click scope
<ogra_> dont we have localized search keywoards ?
<ogra_> *words
<sil2100> abeato: hm, thinking how to deal with lxc-android-config
<sil2100> abeato: I think I'll simply do a binary copy
<sil2100> abeato: since otherwise I would have to change the version number, while I see it's the same for overlay and wily already
<sil2100> So it seems it has been binary synced
<abeato> sil2100, it's all configuration files so that should be fine
<sil2100> And it's just a config, I suppose it's safe
<abeato> yep
<sil2100> abeato: hm, let me change your silo to a dual silo then
<sil2100> abeato: since lxc-android-config is the only thing you wanted to sync, right?
<sil2100> The rest were merges
<abeato> sil2100, correct
<sil2100> So I'll simply copy lxc-android-config for both vivid and wily and the rest you'll build as a dual landing
<abeato> sil2100, nice, that will make things easier :)
<sil2100> Grrr, Robert added some stupid checks
<sil2100> abeato: ok, it seems due to dual-landing implementation issues I can't do it this way ;/
<sil2100> eh
<abeato> sil2100, oh...
<sil2100> abeato: let's do it traditionally... wily then vivid
<abeato> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> abeato: ok, copied the lxc-android-config package
<sil2100> abeato: I'll also assign a silo for the sync from wily once you release silo 006
<abeato> sil2100, great
<sil2100> abeato: once 006 lands in the archive, you'll have to press build on it
 * sil2100 stares on ogra_, pressuring him on you-know-what
<Laney> Is there a standard version suffix for the overlay?
<rvr> karni: ping
<rvr> karni: "Could not retrieve your telegram data" Did you update the scope? com.canonical.scopes.dashboard_1.8.1_armhf.click
<rvr> karni: That message is not shown in Spanish
<sil2100> Off to prepare lunch
<sil2100> Laney: hey, no... we're using vivid versioning
<sil2100> Laney: as the idea is to SRU each of those packages to the main archive (as a binary copy)
<Laney> sil2100: and just fix it if there is a collision?
<Laney> sil2100: Not sure that mir 0.14 is going to ever be SRUed, is it?
<davmor2> rvr: is the scope not cwaynes team? or does it get the text from telegram itself?  karni  do you happen to know
<rvr> davmor2: Not sure. It appears in Today's scope, but the text comes from the Telegram scope.
<abeato> sil2100, silo 6 shows status "Silo ready to build" although all packages are there, should I take any action?
<sil2100> abeato: I think a watch_only build would do the job
<abeato> sil2100, ok
<abeato> sil2100, yet another issue with silo 6... we have a new dependency for ofono on package libc-ares2 , I guess I need to add that to "additional source packages"?
<jibel> bzoltan_, Hey, when do you plan to land silo 3?
<sil2100> abeato: is libc-ares2 missing in wily?
<abeato> sil2100, yes
<abeato> sil2100, it's in the archive
<sil2100> You need a new version in silo 006 or something?
<abeato> sil2100, no, should it be installed automatically? citrain did not install ofono, just nuntium
<sil2100> abeato: by citrain you mean the citrain console tool?
<abeato> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> abeato: hm, don't know much about that tool, I don't use it or maintain it, but I suppose it should install everything from the silo PPA
<sil2100> If it's a dependency of ofono it should auto-install it along with it
<sil2100> (if it's available in the archive)
<abeato> sil2100, right
<abeato> sil2100, ok, I guess is some bug in citrain, nm
<sil2100> I hope that's the case ;)
<abeato> sil2100, :)
<mzanetti> trainguards, please reconfig 17. I had to restructure it
<jgdx> jibel, Victor not on irc?
<brendand> jgdx, he's rvr here
<rvr> jgdx: Me or victorp? :)
<jgdx> rvr, vrruiz :)
<jgdx> rvr, so that wpa2-ep silo, are you close to such a network?
<rvr> jgdx: I just moved silo 40 card to ready for testing, but I don't have a WPA2 Enterprise network
<jgdx> brendand, thanks!
<rvr> jgdx: I've asked who has in the team, to test it
<jgdx> rvr, thanks. I just tested the silo today with and without a certificate to connect to eduroam. Joerg has tested eduroam as well, and Pete Woods has tested his own wpa-ep network. All good.
<rvr> jgdx: Ack
<jgdx> rvr, I've raised concerns about getting this testes to my manager, maybe your team could do this as well? :) It's a serious problem.
<jgdx> s/testes/tested
<rvr> jgdx: Surely we want it tested, davmor2 may be doing it
<kenvandine> jgdx, one of many things that's tricky to get tested
<kenvandine> similar to all the things that may be carrier specific
<jgdx> kenvandine, yup.
<kenvandine> jgdx, my head is still spinning over your call forwarding branch passing CI... without the fix for the search tests
<kenvandine> it's actually got me a little freaked out... how could that have possibly only returned 1 result, unless there is a bug in the code that provides the dynamic keywords
<kenvandine> and sometimes it takes to long or something
<sil2100> mzanetti: on it
<mzanetti> sil2100, thanks
<jgdx> kenvandine, I willed it.. :s
<kenvandine> :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, I don't really know, but let me know if you need an extra pair of test devices
<kenvandine> jgdx, nah... i tried it a few times without my fix on mako and it did fail each time
<mzanetti> sil2100, can you drop unity-api from the ppa for silo 17 please
<sil2100> mzanetti: from the PPA? On it
<mzanetti> ta
<sil2100> Should be done
<mzanetti> perfect
<boiko> trainguards: could someone please remove telepathy-qt5 from silo 39's ppa and get the silo reconfigured?
<boiko> the source landing of telepathy-qt5 was already done somewhere else and now only the other packages are needed
<sil2100> boiko: on it!
<boiko> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> boiko: reconfigured, package deleted
<boiko> sil2100: great! thanks!
<jgdx> davmor2, for silo 40, please note that the way to connect to a wpa2 enteprise network is by going to System Settings -> Wifi -> Connect to hidden network.
<jgdx> rvr, ^
<pmcgowan> jgdx, is that required or just a temporary thing
<jgdx> pmcgowan, that's temporary
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> jgdx, whats left to do then?
<jgdx> pmcgowan, when the user clicks a new WPA-EP network in the indicator, the indicator will spawn a dialog coming from System Settings.
<sil2100> alecu, davmor2: hey guys, did Pete pick up the laptop already?
<pmcgowan> jgdx, so we need code to display that network type and settings shares that code?
<sil2100> alecu: did you have a moment to check that unity-notification regression we had to revert?
<jgdx> pmcgowan, we need code in the indicator redirecting to settings and code for settings that handles the redirect. No sharing at this time..
<jgdx> s/code for settings/code in settings
<pmcgowan> jgdx, my question really is why doesnt a wpa network show up in the list in settings today
<alecu> sil2100: I've not seen pete yet, I guess he might be setting it up now
<pmcgowan> in silo 40
<jgdx> pmcgowan, it does?
<alecu> sil2100: I'll take a look now
<jgdx> pmcgowan, I'm pretty sure
<jgdx> pmcgowan, but you can't configure it
<pmcgowan> jgdx, sorry, I am butting in based on your comment above that hidden network must be used, not understanding why
<jgdx> pmcgowan, oh right. System Settings is the only program that can configure WPAEnterprise networks right now, and that's the way to do it. System settings has no other Wifi dialog, except the "Connect to hidden network" one
<jgdx> pmcgowan, a silo coming shortly (as soon as indicator network stuffs is done, should be trivial) that will allow the user to configure WPAEnterprise networks tapping networks in the indicator, or System Settings network list.
<pmcgowan> jgdx, ok, and what needs configuring
<pmcgowan> I never used that tye of AP
<jgdx> tons of things :)
<sil2100> alecu: thanks!
<jgdx> pmcgowan, outer auth, inner auth, certs, auth versions, private keys, user name, passwords...
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, of which the settings provides a UI for, so the indicator will take you right to the interface
<jgdx> list goes on
<dbarth> sil2100: hiya; quick question, is there still an overlay ppa for vivid?
<kenvandine> so the settings landing is still useful, you just have to access it through connect to hidden
<kenvandine> until the indicator end lands
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! Yes, it's possible we'll stay with the overlay even
<sil2100> dbarth: anyway, for OTA-5 we stick to the overlay
<sil2100> And the discussion and analysis continues ;)
<dbarth> sil2100: i'm wondering if we could have oxide 1.8 a bit before it's in the security pocket for regular vivid
<dbarth> having it in the overlay ppa
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> dbarth: when is the planned security release? Do you know/
<dbarth> to test something before rolling that out to actual vivid users, when it becomes an official stable update
<dbarth> around 2nd week of july
<dbarth> so a bit short for ota-5
<sil2100> Does it fix any of the targeted OTA-5 bugs?
<dbarth> wily should be fine already, but since we're trying to stay in sync
<dbarth> good question; i don't think there are any criticals there mostly extra features
<dbarth> find in page, in the browser, for example
<jibel> sil2100, dbarth it's needed for the find in page feature
<dbarth> right
<sil2100> hm, ok
<sil2100> dbarth: anyway, would be nice to have it in a silo first
<dbarth> ah well, bugs - features; sorry, there are some on the ota-5 list actually
<dbarth> not just issues
<sil2100> Then QA can sign it off (and make sure that the security upload won't break anything) - and also consider landing it for OTA-5
<dbarth> ok, with that path mapped out, we can start doing some uploads and test
<dbarth> sounds good
<sil2100> Excellent then :)
<AlbertA> Laney: I have to rebuild qtubuntu camera....yesterday the silo was approved by QA but I have to rebuild now....I hate it when that happens
<AlbertA> Laney: in regards to landing-013 I mean
<Laney> AlbertA: I don't see gst in there though?
<Laney> and does that mean it has to be re-QAed
<AlbertA> Laney: gst is out of tree isn't it?
<Laney> AlbertA: It's not train managed but you can land it in sync via the silo
<AlbertA> And the branch that is there is out of sync with the source package
<AlbertA> so I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do there
<davmor2> jgdx: I'll come back to you in a minute once I setup this router
<jgdx> davmor2, I'm eod, but will check in in about 6 hours.
<davmor2> jgdx: no worries I think I have everything I need anyway
<jgdx> davmor2, wonderschön. Just wanna stress that tapping a WPA Enterprise network in either the indicator list or System Settings list will not work right now. _just_ the "Connect to hidden network…" :))
<davmor2> jgdx: Yeap I got that one earlier fingers crossed I hit no issues :)
<anpok_> trainguards: ping
<sil2100> anpok_: pong
<anpok_> in silo-004 .. the vivid version of gtk+3.0 still fails to buil
<anpok_> d
<anpok_> not sure whats wrong
<Laney> anpok_: looks built to me... what are you seeing?
<anpok_> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-1-build/240/console
<anpok_> ah
<anpok_> Laney: I thought you only uploaded a source package - and it still needs building
<Laney> did you reconfigure the silo after you removed the MP from it?
<anpok_> yes
<Laney> it shouldn't try to build it
<anpok_> so for those packages I cannot rebuild them within the silo?
<Laney> sil2100: can you help please?
<sil2100> On it
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> AlbertA: should I upload a gst-bad package to the silo?
<Laney> the MP was probably made before I hacked around it in the archive
<Laney> (can you link me to it?)
<sil2100> btw. I don't see glmark in the silo, was it already uploaded?
<anpok_> sil2100: not yet..
<sil2100> Ok
<anpok_> it only needs rebuilding
<anpok_> (glmark2 - no source changes are needed for 0.14.0)
<AlbertA> Laney: I'll prepare one... so I just base it on top of this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/wily/gst-plugins-bad1.0/wily
<Laney> AlbertA: No need to use bzr, I think that you should be able to download gst-plugins-bad1.0 and revert my changes from ubuntu6 (except the changelog), then get it uploaded to the silo.
<sil2100> anpok_, Laney: we should be good once this watch_only build finishes, had to change some parameters
<Laney> nice, thanks
<anpok_> great
<sil2100> Ouch
<sil2100> Ok, on it again
<sil2100> anpok_: you know that qtmir and platform-api fail to build on the PPA currently?
<anpok_> sil2100: I wam waiting for silo-13 with platform-api
<anpok_> hm qtmir should build
<sil2100> anpok_: ok, anyway, the silo is good, it just will fail since there are failed packages in it
<sil2100> And qtmir-gles didn't get built (which makes sense as qtmir didn't build)
<anpok_> ok .. will after qtmir
<Laney> AlbertA: Ah, just tried that - it needs code changes too. Over to you, then. A debdiff will be fine at the end. :)
<Laney> AlbertA: If you want to file a bug and subscribe me I'll put it in the silo when you come up with it.
<Laney> (or if that's the branch you were referring to then give it to me once it's rebased on wily)
<AlbertA> Laney: ok will do
<Laney> thanks!
<sil2100> ^ silo 002 needs QA sign-off still
<dbarth> yes, for the vivid leg
<mzanetti> traiguards, can I please get a silo for request 5 (in the new tool)
<mzanetti> meh... typo. trainguards ^
<sil2100> mzanetti: wow
<mzanetti> ?
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, so try maybe assigning it by your own :)
<mzanetti> ah ok.
<mzanetti> wasn't sure if I should...
<sil2100> mzanetti: one of the recent changes was that if there's a lot of free silos, you can assign yourself
<mzanetti> just figured I should read the whole mail
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> sil2100, sorry for the noise :/
<sil2100> No worries ;)
<sil2100> By the 'wow' I meant 'wow, someone is testing the new thing!'
<mzanetti> ah :) totally
<Laney> AlbertA: ^^^ published, so I'll just upload to wily-proposed direct once ready
<AlbertA> Laney: awesome thanks...
<ogra_> did we have a new oxide in one of the recent images ?
<ogra_> G+ is so slow for me on arale that it sites there with a half drawn screen for 1-2 seconds when scrolling
<ogra_> (other webapps too)
<sil2100> hm, no, we shouldn't have
<sil2100> We'll have one soon though
<ogra_> hmm, then it si perhaps something else
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150701.changes
<ogra_> hmm, looks like oxide though
<sil2100> huh?
<sil2100> Had to go through security then
<sil2100> Yeah, security indeed
<ogra_> yeah, i remember brendand asking for it
<ogra_> now that i talk about it :P
<ogra_> well, it seems a lot slower on arale to me
<bzoltan_> jibel:  kalikiana needs to fix the API checker for the i386 gles package and then after it should be OK. This week, I would say.
<AlbertA> Laney: I attached the debdiff to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/platform-api/+bug/1465958
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1465958 in platform-api (Ubuntu) "gst-plugins-bad1.0 FTBFS: mirclient headers needed" [High,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> oSoMoN, seems our silos are cuddling :)
<mzanetti> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-staging-area/+archive/ubuntu/landing-003
<mzanetti> get out of here! :D
<mzanetti> trainguards, please assigne me a silo for row 67
<robru> mzanetti: hey, I changed things up so you can assign yourself. try it out ;-)
<mzanetti> for that too
<mzanetti> I thought only for staging. will try :)
<mzanetti> robru, btw, I tried that silo in the staging... seems it didn't build
<mzanetti> robru, other then that, seems fine (after you fix the copy/paste things in the form)
<robru> mzanetti: staging as the spreadsheet replacement but production already has the "users can assign their own silos" now
<mzanetti> also, it doesn't fit on my screen :)
<mzanetti> would be nice if that webform would elide labels
<robru> mzanetti: what doesn't fit? can you send me a screenshot?
<robru> mzanetti: it fits on my screen but then i have ultra-wide hd screen
<robru> mzanetti: the only time I've seen it not fit on my screen is when the list of manual sources is huge, makes the page super wide.
<mzanetti> robru, http://i.imgur.com/7L6kRVR.png
<robru> mzanetti: oh, that status message is really long, I see
<robru> mzanetti: yeah for some reason the second row of info I set to forcibly never wrap text. I can't remember why I thought that was a good idea. If I take that out it should fit way better on screen.
<mzanetti> robru, not sure if the staging silos are meant to produce proper results... but seems it doesn't build unity. haven't investigated though after I found out it wouldn't give me arm packages anyways
<mzanetti> just as feedback for testing that thing
<AlbertA> cihelp: looks like landing-013 is stuck in migration. I just see testbed failures on some platform-api rdeps (powerd, qtubuntu-sensors, qtubuntu-gles, location-service2)
<AlbertA> cihelp: any ideas?
<mzanetti> robru, also, distribution, series etc could perhaps be drop down lists :) I was unsure what to put there tbh
<josepht> AlbertA: is that a ci-train silo?
<robru> mzanetti: yeah I wouldn't worry about the build to much, the staging ppas are indeed limited compared to production
<mzanetti> I figured, but would be nice to minimize room for mistakes
<robru> mzanetti: there is a drop-down if you click a second time.
<mzanetti> indeed :D
<mzanetti> anyhow. the self assigning silos works fine
<mzanetti> thanks for that
<mzanetti> will be afk for a bit now
<robru> mzanetti: thanks for the feedback, I'll be incorporating this & others this week.
<mzanetti> yw
<AlbertA> josepht: yeah silo 013, published, stuck in migration
<josepht> robru: is AlbertA's query above a trainguard thing?
<AlbertA> josepht: boottest failures
<robru> josepht: nope, it's boottest: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#location-service
<josepht> AlbertA: ah, boottest is us
<AlbertA> josepht: I'm not exactly sure what is failing (for example: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-powerd/lastBuild/)
<renatu> hey guys I got this error on jenkins: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2794/console
<renatu> Ursinha, ^^
<josepht> AlbertA: I've re-kicked the boottest job
<fginther> renatu, Ursinha, looking
<renatu> fginther, thanks
<dobey> trainguards: ^^ please :)
<robru> dobey: try assigning yourself ;-)
<dobey> robru: i can do that?
<robru> dobey: yeah I made some changes recently, still a little experimental
<fginther> josepht, there are a few other boottests for packages in that silo that might need a re-run. Also qtubuntu-gles needs to be manually passed as it's uninstallable on the phone (it produces no armhf binaries, see https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook#Boottest:_Generating_a_passing_.result_file)
<dobey> robru: what do i need to type into DEST?
<robru> dobey: it's ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay for the overlay ppa
<dobey> ok
<dobey> neat it worked
<josepht> fginther: is that done on the jenkins slave?
<fginther> renatu, the mako that test executed on was in a bad state. I've off-lined the device to recover it and will restart your test request
<dobey> thanks robru
<fginther> josepht, generating the passing .result file is done from d-jenkins
<renatu> fginther, thanks
<robru> dobey: you're welcome!
<jgdx> davmor2, how's it going?
<josepht> AlbertA: the boottest passed on the second run
<AlbertA> josepht: ack, though the excuses pages still shows powerd, qtubuntu-sensors, qtubuntu-gles, location-service2 as having failed the boottest
<josepht> AlbertA: yeah, we're working through the rest now
<AlbertA> josepht: ack thanks!
<davmor2> jgdx: meh so I tested a basic setup and that was okay be now I really need to test against a key authenticated system and setting that up has been less than enjoyable but I think I'm getting there now
<jgdx> davmor2, key as in private key or cert?
<davmor2> jgdx: setting up freeradius for the authentication server and key system so it is like it would be at the unis etc
<jgdx> davmor2, righto, thanks.
<dobey> trainguards: uhm, why is the changelog message here so messed up? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-021/+sourcepub/5179892/+listing-archive-extra
<robru> dobey: uh
<dobey> trainguards: do i need to manually tweak debian/changelog to work around some bug?
<robru> dobey: yes if you write your own debian/changelog the train will honor it
<dobey> robru: right, i'm just wondering if i *need* to do that here, or what
<dobey> i guess "yes, and file a bug somewhere" ?
<robru> dobey: yeah I'm not going to be able to fix that soon, that's a giant mess. wow
<robru> dobey: two things going on there
<robru> dobey: the diff goes all the way back to the beginning because it's the first release targetting stable overlay ppa, that's a known bug
<robru> dobey: as for the changelog entry being a giant paragraph of gibberish in a single bullet point, holy crap, I have no idea
<dobey> sure i'm not worried about the huge diff
<dobey> i'm worried about the bzr info in the one entry
<robru> dobey: yeah unfortunately the changelog generation code is some of the least-tested code in the train (part of the last 1% that doesn't have test coverage)
<dobey> robru: ok, i'll twaek the changelog manually and rebuild and hopefully that will work around whatever bug this is hitting
<robru> dobey: yeah should do. just put the series as UNRELEASED and then the train can still mangle your version numbers (otherwise you're likely to hit the opposite bug where it adds a new changelog entry which is an empty bullet point)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> robru: btw, does publishing happen automatically when a silo is ready to land, or do i need to run a jenkins job for that?
<robru> dobey: no you need me to publish, and it has to go through qa before hitting overlay ppa
<dobey> ok
<dobey> yeah i know it needs qa. i meant after that stage obviously :)
<dobey> robru: ok, the huge diff is annoying, but it looks like tweaking the changelog manually got around the weirdness thankfully.
<robru> dobey: yeah that's to do with the overlay ppa. next time you do a release there that'll fix itself.
<boiko> robru: couldn't find time today to check the spreadsheet replacement, sorry, I might have some time tomorrow  to check it out
<robru> boiko: no worries, I've got lots of feedback already, will be glad to hear yours when you're ready
<boiko> robru: in any case, I am glad we are closer to get rid of the spreadsheet already :D
<robru> boiko: sooooooo cloooooooose
<robru> ;-)
<boiko> hehe
<boiko> robru: I need your help with vivid silo 44: I did a dual landing of telephony-service already, so the changelog in bzr already has 15.10 stuff
<robru> boiko: yeah you can't take something that was landed to wily (either just wily or as a dual) and then land it to vivid.
<robru> boiko: you need to either do another dual landing, or do a sync from wily to vivid, or branch trunk for vivid and start a new landing from there
<boiko> robru: point is: telephony-service building is currently broken on wily due to a new telepathy-qt5 that has landed there
<boiko> robru: but we need to land those critical bugfixes ASAP, even before landing silol 39 (which fixes telephony-service building on wily)
<boiko> robru: maybe do a source-only land on vivid and then when telephony-service fixed on wily land the fix on wily too and sync everything back to vivid?
<robru> boiko: I don't really understand what the problem is. if your last landing was a dual why not just do another dual? that's the easiest way to get your fix in both places.
<boiko> robru: because telephony-service building is broken on wily until silo 39 lands
<boiko> robru: but that requires quite some testing time (which we can't afford right now as we need to land the critical fixes for OTA5)
<robru> boiko: well if you're really in a hurry, the fastest thing you can do is just do another dual, let the wily build fail, but then you'll have a silo with vivid packages that can be released.
<boiko> robru: if we had enough time, I would land silo 39, sync everything back to vivid (including the latest telepathy-qt5), and only then land the critical bugfixes
<boiko> robru: oh, can it be done this way?
<boiko> robru: question: would the changes be merged back to trunk once the vivid packages get published?
<robru> boiko: well yeah we'd have to fudge the silo a bit and delete the wily packages, but it's the only way to trick the train into building vivid packages. it won't let you build vivid packages from a wily trunk, on purpose.
<robru> boiko: then once 39 lands properly you can do another dual again to make sure the trunk fixes get to wily.
<boiko> robru: well, if changes get merged to trunk, silo 29 will already make sure everything from trunk is on wily
<robru> boiko: yep, sounds good
<boiko> robru: ok, so could you please change silo 44 to be a dual landing one?
<robru> boiko: ok
<boiko> robru: thanks :)
<robru> boiko: you're welcome, should be ready
<jgdx> davmor2, hi, saw you were blocked on config
<jgdx> robru, hey, you on duty? :)
<jgdx> it's train related
<robru> jgdx: yeah officially it's a holiday but I'm around for train stuff
<jgdx> robru, okay, so a quick question. davmor2 is testing silo 40, but deferred it to tomorrow to get something set up in the mean time. Silo 40 is a branch from a community member, and he just pushed a couple of trivial fixes.
<jgdx> question: is it okay to do another approve and rebuild the silo for dave tomorrow, or should I ask him to uncommit?
<robru> jgdx: yeah absolutely you can rebuild...
<jgdx> robru, great stuff, thank you.
<robru> jgdx: it's entirely up to you, if you want those new commits or not. if they're good fixes then rebuild.
<robru> jgdx: you're welcome
<jgdx> davmor2, ^ sorry for the noise, but if you upgrade silo 40 on your device tomorrow morning, that'll fix a translation issue in the dialog. :)
<greyback> trainguards: could someone please hit reconfigure on vivid+overlay silo0, I needed to change the qtmir branch there
<robru> greyback: should work if you do it.
<greyback> trying...
<robru> greyback: let me know how it goes. I made some changes to the train recently
<greyback> robru: worked a treat, nice :)
<robru> greyback: you're welcome!
<robru> Hmmm
<greyback> robru: that error my bad. All is good :)
<greyback> or is it
<greyback> New version specified (0.4.5+15.04.20150701-0ubuntu1) is less than
<greyback> the current version number (0.4.5+15.10.20150617-0ubuntu1)!  Use -b to force.
<greyback> think the comparison is the wrong way around
<robru> greyback: nope, that error happens when you try to release a wily trunk to vivid.
<greyback> robru: aha
<greyback> thanks
<robru> greyback: you need to either do a dual, or sync from wily to vivid
<robru> greyback: you're welcome.
<robru> greyback: or branch for vivid
<greyback> robru: will keep it vivid only for now. That silo more a demo silo atm
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-02
<sil2100> mvo: hey! Yeah, right now we don't support syncing packages that don't have a CI Train ver number, you'll have to do a direct upload with the version demangled
<sil2100> s/demangled/changes
<sil2100> *changed
<mvo> sil2100: what the best way forward for me, can I just give it a ci-train friendly version number?
<sil2100> mvo: that could work, but I think your packaging has some metadata set that tells the train: "don't change my version number to a CI Train version"
<sil2100> You would have to change that, I can take a look if that's the case
<sil2100> Since once that flag is gone, the train will automatically prepare the version number to be train compatible
<sil2100> mvo: but wait a moment
<mvo> ok
<sil2100> You might have found a bug in the train
<mvo> heh
<mvo> ok
<sil2100> Or maybe not...
<sil2100> So yeah, I suppose that's the only option to use dual landings
<sil2100> Since otherwise the train wouldn't know how to change the version numbers to not have conflict
<sil2100> (too much guessing work would be needed)
<sil2100> mvo: if you don't mind the big CI Train-compatible versioning, simply remove X-Auto-Uploader: no-rewrite-version from debian/control and rebuild
<mvo> sil2100: thanks, if cjwatson is ok with me removing "X-Auto-Uploader: no-rewrite-version from debian/control" I will do that. I wonder why this wasn't a issue before? has something changed here?
<sil2100> mvo: it's only an issue for dual-landings, which robru wrote when we switched to the overlay-PPA, so not long ago
<sil2100> mvo: click probably wasn't dual landed before
<mvo> sil2100: I see, thanks that makes sense
<cjwatson> mvo: Your call
<mvo> cjwatson: thanks!
<mvo> sil2100: meh, I accidently clicked on "build" in ubuntu/landing-21 instead of in my click ppa, no harm fortunately. sorry for that
<sil2100>  No worries, happens to me sometimes too ;p
<mvo> sil2100: meh, fun! now it dislikes me for "bzr: ERROR: Inconsistency between source format and version: version is not native, format is native." when I remove the mangling. maybe I just do it manually (which makes me wonder what the benefit of the train is if I do it manually?)
<sil2100> Ah, right, the package format ;|
<sil2100> mvo: yeah, the train dual landings make sense and help a lot when dealing with train-specific packages
<mvo> sil2100: I would love to use it, any hints what I can try to make it work? switching to non-native?
<sil2100> mvo: yeah... the train is a bit of a stupid entity (mostly because it was only a proof-of-concept), so non-native is the way to go if you want to use it...
<sil2100> The CI Airlines was supposed to be the smart thing
<sil2100> But it never happened
<sil2100> huh, now that's strange
<sil2100> Ah!
<sil2100> mvo: you're missing a .bzr thingie
<mvo> sil2100: oh, in the version number?
<sil2100> No no
<sil2100> mkdir -p .bzr-builddeb
<sil2100> cat >.bzr-builddeb/default.conf <<EOF
<sil2100> [BUILDDEB]
<sil2100> split = True
<sil2100> EOF
<mvo> oh, of course. thanks
<sil2100> Do this in your project :)
<mvo> thanks sil2100
<karni> rvr: (Cc davmor2) Hi, I was away yesterday, sorry. I'll look into it, I was sure I merged those missing translations properly. Today gets it from Telegram, those strings should be translated.
<rvr> karni: Ack
<davmor2> karni: boo or yay which ever works for you today ;)
<karni> lol
<jgdx> davmor2, how's config hell?
<davmor2> jgdx: I hate you, I have an effigy of you that I burning now ;)  so freeradius has 100 setups everyone is different all are mostly old, some bits of some work some bits don't and visa versa, it is not fun at all.
<jgdx> davmor2, it's popey's bug. I kindly request all malice be directed towards him :d
<jgdx> but maybe you have other QA guys that are close to an eduroam network and have access?
<jgdx> idk
<popey> \o/
<popey> I filed that bug when I was at Oggcamp in Liverpool in 2013. I'll be back there in Oct/Nov this year. Would be great to report progress on the bug at that event ㋛
 * davmor2 stabs the popey voodoo doll repeatedly with a small pin
<davmor2> jgdx: Hmm I wonder if wolverhampton uni uses it
<popey> good luck getting a user/password
<dobey> trainguards: my silo (21) seems confused now because apparently mvo tried to build it earlier without specifying any options and actually meant to build a different silo. i did a WATCH_ONLY build, but the status doesn't seem to be updating properly?
<sil2100> dobey: what's wrong with its status?
<dobey> sil2100: it says "No packages are being considered..."
<sil2100> 14:27 -queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Silos: ubuntu/landing-021 (dobey, alecu, charles)
<sil2100>           Packages built (pay-service, unity-scope-click)
<dobey> yes
<sil2100> The queuebot disagrees ;)
<sil2100> Remember, the CI Train spreadsheet status updates every 5 minutes
<dobey> ok now the dashboard has the right thing
<sil2100> Better trust the dashboard and queuebot
<sil2100> Google is slow
<dobey> the dashboard was wrong too :)
<dobey> but it's right now
<sil2100> Yeah, since the QA status is coming from the spreadsheet
<sil2100> So until that updates, it won't have all the info
<dobey> ok
<dobey> thanks
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<dobey> jibel: hi, the MPs for landing-021 are reviewd/approved now, so is unblocked now for qa i think :)
<jibel> dobey, thanks, moved to ready.
<jibel> dobey, I probably already asked, but what is the reason of the unsatisfied dependencies in the ci jobs?
<dobey> jibel: unity-scope-click needs the new libpay, which is not available in jenkins (but is obviously satisfied in the silo since both are in it)
<jgdx> davmor2, will we miss the string freeze for this? USS has another high pri branch on the tracks. :)
<jgdx> (no update for 5 hours worries me :))
<jgdx> sil2100, when do we have string freeze?
<davmor2> jgdx: one last thing to test I think I have the server setup right now
<jgdx> davmor2, wee
<charles> trainguards, queubot is right, I'm ready for a silo for line 74 :)
<Laney> cihelp: hi, can you give me any more info on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-ubuntu-touch-meta/lastBuild/console please? It looks installable to me - is there pinning involved, or anything else?
<josepht> Laney: looking
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: is there anyone who could validate silo 2 soon-ish? I’m asking because I have another webbrowser-app silo lined up for landing today (will be ready for validation very soon), it contains user-facing string changes so it has to land today
<rvr> davmor2: ^ Can you?
<jibel> om26er_, ^
<Laney> josepht: If nothing else you could add "-oDebug::pkgProblemResolver=true" to the appropriate apt-get invocation which should get it to give more output
<jibel> rvr, davmor2 is on another silo
<rvr> Ah
<rvr> jibel: I thought he moved it to passed
<om26er_> jibel, sure, i'll take a look
<jibel> actually he just landed it
<jibel> yeah
<davmor2> jibel: it passed
<davmor2> jgdx: ^ by the way incase you missed it finally found a guide that worked :)
<jibel> davmor2, great, you won the title of expert in freeradius configuration ;)
<jgdx> davmor2, yeah dave can you come configure my home router?
<davmor2> jgdx: there is still no certification verification it is only enterprise level user/password  but it works :)
<jgdx> davmor2, great work!
 * sil2100 gazes at poor ogra_ 
<ogra_> sil2100, i'll try to get to it today (rushing from meeting to meeting atm)
<jgdx> seb128, ^
<jgdx> seb128, what's the solution to silo 40's publishing?
<seb128> jgdx, good question, I've no idea ;-)
<seb128> landing team can probably help
<seb128> either commit the change from wily to trunk and rebuild the silo
<seb128> or overwrite the archive version
<jgdx> trainguards: can silo 40 overwrite the archive version?
<jgdx> trainguards: there was a manual upload that can be overwritten/discarded.
<seb128> it would be better if it was not
<seb128> but I don't want to delay landings on it
<seb128> I might just redo another manually upload with those changes after the landing :p
<sil2100> jgdx: yes, that can be done by an override flag, we do recommend to merge in the changes manually to trunk though
<sil2100> But if time is of the essence, there's a flag for overriding that check
<jgdx> sil2100, time is of essence.. seb128, you okay with overwrite?
<seb128> if we merge to trunk then we need a silo rebuild
<seb128> jgdx, sure, I'm just going to redo a manual upload after you :p
<davmor2> jgdx: https://dani33l.wordpress.com/2014/11/ this is the working guide, there are a couple of things I had to do on top 1 is documented at the bottom the other was to use phpadmin to ensure the user was created on first attempt it wasn't
<sil2100> Use FORCE_REBUILD when building
<jgdx> seb128, what if we include your branch in silo 22?
<sil2100> That's like our magic flag for almost everything
<seb128> jgdx, that would be good
<jgdx> great
<jgdx> sil2100, am I to do the publish with the override flag or is that you guys?
<sil2100> We'll do that now
<jgdx> sil2100, awesome, thank you
<sil2100> Published!
<jgdx> sil2100, wonderful. Quick question, will silo 22, when built, see the changes made by silo 40?
<jgdx> if not, where's the answer to that question? Launchpad?
<seb128> jgdx, we might get a conflict on the changelog, I think I'm just going to manually commit/push to trunk once the current landing is merged in, then we can rebuild the silo
<jgdx> seb128, okay, you'll let me know when I can rebuild?
<seb128> jgdx, ok
<charles> makes sense
<josepht> Laney: the output is here: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/wily-boottest-ubuntu-touch-meta/21/artifact/results/log
<robru> sil2100: mvo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging these are the packaging instructions for making packages compatible with the train
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey! where do I find packages with debug symbols for stuff from overlay ppa?
<Laney> josepht: no debug output there...
<sil2100> pstolowski: hm, not sure if we have that setup
<mvo> robru: nice, thanks a bunch
<Laney> josepht: maybe it went to apt-get-install.stderr, what happened to that?
<robru> mvo you're welcome
<josepht> Laney: I'm trying to track it down now
 * Laney knows not how to attach artifacts to jenkins
<rvr> bfiller: You don't have permission to access /~bfiller/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1205_armhf.click on this server.
<pstolowski> sil2100, hmm that's really unfortunate :(
<pmcgowan> sil2100, pstolowski our tracking document says its supported
<pmcgowan> This makes it possible to query the Launchpad librarian directly for debug symbols associated with a package in any ppa.
<sil2100> Maybe, maybe someone else would know more details
<pmcgowan> maybe its not debug packages though just querying the symbols
<pstolowski> pmcgowan, awesome, this would save me a lot of time
<pstolowski> pmcgowan, what is the 'tracking document'?
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, maybe you can advise us
<pmcgowan> pstolowski, compares ppa wth derived distro https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iQebOdbio-8k4vMcHAZ8SPhqAUlQws47SihlHKfrxOQ/edit
<abeato> sil2100, is it possible to drop the version of a package in a silo once it has been built once by modifying the version in the changelog?
<karni> rvr: (Cc robru) I've updated the Telegram click with translations. Not sure if it was not there, or just not translated, but I ensured this time spanish translation for scope strings are in the click package. Ready for re-review (as it was only blocked on i18n). Thanks
<cjwatson> pstolowski: What specific package is this?
<sil2100> abeato: hey! What do you mean by that? You mean like, dropping a version that's already released in the archive?
<pstolowski> cjwatson, libunity-scopes3
<abeato> sil2100, no
<abeato> sil2100, I have version 6900 for ofono in silo 6
<cjwatson> pstolowski: It's right there in http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu/pool/main/u/unity-scopes-api/
<abeato> sil2100, I modified the changelog setting the version to 6898
<abeato> sil2100, but the package version did not change
<cjwatson> pstolowski: You can put something like "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu vivid main/debug" in sources.list if you want apt to be able to fetch it
<sil2100> abeato: yeah, it's not really possible... if, let's say, 6900 is now in the PPA, it's not possible to upload anything that has a smaller or equal version
<pstolowski> cjwatson, great! thanks for help
<cjwatson> sil2100,pmcgowan: ^- it's definitely set up :)
<sil2100> abeato: hm, wait, maybe a smaller version would be possible
<sil2100> cjwatson: excellent!
<abeato> sil2100, Ihow?
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, awesome thanks
<sil2100> abeato: since the PPA won't allow a same-version upload, but if I remove the package from the PPA it *might* allow upload of the lower version
<sil2100> Let me check
<cjwatson> For completeness, you can also download them directly from LP: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages, search for "unity-scopes-api", expand
<cjwatson> sil2100: correct
<abeato> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> abeato: ok, I'm removing the package from the PPA, now you should be able to upload/build the smaller version
<abeato> sil2100, awesome, thanks!
<rvr> karni: Ack
<karni> :)
<sil2100> abeato: yw!
<rvr> karni: Did you update the link to the new click file in the document?
<karni> rvr: yes, 1.3.8.112 version has the new link on the line above
<karni> I also uploaded it to people.c.c
<jgdx> seb128, I'm going away soon. Could you do the build?
<jgdx> sil2100, when is the string freeze?
<om26er> dbarth, Hi!
<rvr> karni: Thanks
<karni> rvr: thank you
<om26er> dbarth, could you point to the relevant code for bug 1421009 fix in silo 2 ?
<ubot5> bug 1421009 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "unity8 sometimes hangs on boot" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421009
<sil2100> jgdx: it was planned for today EOD
<dbarth> om26er: hi, ok, 1 sec.
<jgdx> seb128, I'll go ahead and build silo 22
<dbarth> om26er: hmm, not a bug i'm on
<dbarth> om26er: ah, via
<dbarth> https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/lp1447175
<dbarth> om26er: that would be : https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/lp1447175/+merge/257251
<dbarth> ie, this merge makes it so that it builds fine with qt 5.5; is that what you were looking for ?
<om26er> dbarth, hmm, interesting. thanks
<om26er> dbarth, well it claims to also fix a unity8 hang
<om26er> thats what 1421009 is about
<dbarth> right
<dbarth> om26er: apparently, beacuse of it being a threading issue, itself fixed by qt5.5, so requiring OA to also be qt5.5 compatible
<dbarth> zipping through the initial bug report
<om26er> dbarth, aaah, ok, so we just assume its fixed :)
<jgdx> sil2100, when's EOD?
<sil2100> jgdx: you still have the whole day today, I suppose tomorrow when I wake up we'll no longer be accepting any new string changes
<sil2100> If, of course, this won't get overrided by the product team, as it all depends if we have everything we need in the image
<jgdx> sil2100, okay, great.
<abeato> sil2100, it is still building 6900, I guess that cannot change after the birst build :-/
<dbarth> om26er: yes; otherwise, all good for the rest of the tests?
<om26er> dbarth, yes, everything looks good, just need to verify a few more scenarios
<dbarth> ok nw
<seb128> jgdx, k, with what?
<rvr> karni: "No se pueden recuperar sus datos de Telegram" \o/
<karni> PHEW
<jgdx> seb128, what are you responding to? :)
<seb128> jgdx, <jgdx> seb128, I'll go ahead and build silo 22
<seb128> jgdx, but seems like the landing didn't work? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings
<seb128> or was it not a wily/dual landing?
<jgdx> it was
<jgdx> sil2100, what's the status on silo 40? Something abyss something. Not sure what that means
<rvr> karni: Do you have a test plan for Telegram somewhere?
<karni> yes, I think it's linked in the relesae notes, lemme see now
<rvr> karni: Ah, the spreasheet, nice
<karni> rvr: do you have relesase notes open? there's 'QA results'
<rvr> Thanks
<karni> rvr: one older (initial QA pass), and the latter I left empty IF you wanted to do a full pass
<karni> rvr: in any case, these contain sub-sheets, for instance, with test descriptions
<karni> rvr: I think this document is pretty crazy if you asked me :D (beefed up)
<rvr> karni: hehe. Great, I'll run a subset.
<karni> :)
<sil2100> jgdx: looking
<sil2100> jgdx, seb128: the rsync file looks okayish, I'm a bit worried that maybe the package got rejected because of the dest version being different, but in the past it worked fine
<josepht> Laney: here's what I was able to get: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/wily-boottest-ubuntu-touch-meta/26/artifact/results/apt-get-install.stderr
<Laney> josepht: bah!
<sil2100> seb128: you have access to snakefruit?
<seb128> sil2100, no
<sil2100> slangasek: hey! You have a moment to help us out with something? We published a package through the train to wily and it doesn't look like it appeared... not sure if the copy-package even happened for it
<slangasek> sil2100: package?
<sil2100> ubuntu-system-settings
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-040-2-publish/11/artifact/packagelist_rsync_landing-040-wily/*view*/ <- this was the rsync file
<jgdx> sil2100, it's dual, btw
<slangasek> sil2100: would it have failed if there was another version of u-s-s still in wily-proposed?  (which was the case until 6 hours ago)
<slangasek> sil2100: it looks cleanly copyable; do you want me to copy it now?
<jgdx> trainguards: ^ please, could we give slangasek an answer on this? :)
<sil2100> slangasek, jgdx: sorry, was otp
<sil2100> slangasek: no, it shouldn't have failed
<sil2100> Could you copy it?
<sil2100> Not sure what caused the issue as I'm not sure if the copy2distro doesn't provide much debugging logs
<robru> sil2100: man we really need better logging from copy2distro
<jgdx> sil2100, np, thanks
<jgdx> bfiller, starting testing now
<bfiller> jgdx: great, I'll test it as well
<slangasek> sil2100, jgdx: copied now
<sil2100> slangasek: thanks!
<jgdx> slangasek, thanks
<jgdx> sil2100, I'm going to see the new versions here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings ?
<sil2100> jgdx: the new wily version
<jgdx> okay
<jgdx> it goes in the ppa as well I assume
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/overlay-ppa-version <- this script can be used to check the version in the overlay
<sil2100> It's already there
<jgdx> okay thanks
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! How's the new oxide? I didn't see a silo for it yet
<jgdx> bfiller, we need another build after 40 has been copied to wily. And I'll also drop an MP from the silo.
<sil2100> Is it under testing?
<jgdx> bfiller, okay silo 40 now in wily, building…
<bfiller> jgdx: just installed and testing 22, after choosing a contact to forward the number to and pressing "Set" I get a message saying "Call forwarding can't be changed right now"
<jgdx> bfiller, what happens if you try again?
<bfiller> jgdx: I can't as it grays out the option and text for "Forward every incoming call"
<jgdx> bfiller, go back and in again? that's per design if your carrier disallows forwarding
<dbarth> sil2100: hmm, we haven't made a new build
<bfiller> jgdx: ok let me try, don't like the text either way - it should tell me my carrier doesn't support it if that's the case
<jgdx> bfiller, we have no way of knowing
<dbarth> i need to worry about that
<bfiller> jgdx: so it worked the second time
<bfiller> jgdx: when I manually entered the number
<jgdx> bfiller, what happened in the first attempt?
<bfiller> jgdx: I think I see the problem
<bfiller> jgdx: seems to do with the phone number formatting
<jgdx> bfiller, what's the number?
<bfiller> jgdx: when selected from the contact it puts the (617)489-xxxx and when I enter manually it puts +1617489xxxx
<bfiller> jgdx: the first case fails and the second case works
<jgdx> ugh, dashes? :|
<bfiller> guessing that's the issu?
<jgdx> yea
<bfiller> jgdx: I have 2 numbers for my contacts, nice dialog comes up and asks me to select one and it uses the format (xxx) xxx - xxxx and that's what gets copied into the text field
<jgdx> yup
<bfiller> jgdx: when using the keypad it has no formatting and after I press set it seems to correctly add the country code of +1
<jhodapp> robru, can you please reconfigure silo 38 for me?
<robru> jhodapp: I hereby deputize you in the name of holy train guardyness, you may now reconfigure your own silos! ;-)
<jhodapp> robru, haha, thanks :)
<jhodapp> robru, no longer want to do my dirty work huh ;)
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome. let me know how it works.
<robru> jhodapp: no no, I'm empowering you to be able to work independently.
<robru> ;-)
<jhodapp> much appreciated :)
<robru> jhodapp: I'll still be here to clean up if anything explodes though
<bfiller> jgdx: shall I cancel the build until we can resolve that issue?
<jgdx> bfiller, makes sense. We should deal with dashes, but I'm not sure where to draw the line. Will talk to boiko
<bfiller> jgdx: should strip out all the formatting
<jgdx> bfiller, I don't have an immediate good solution though
<jgdx> okay
<bfiller> jgdx: does the formatted number come from the vcard import or are you formatting on your own?
<jgdx> bfiller, comes from the vcard import, translated into a model of qtcontacts.
<bfiller> jgdx: so pretty sure there is a libphonenumber or something that should give you the unformatted number for that string? renato or boiko might know
<jgdx> bfiller, that'd be great
<boiko> robru: regarding silo 44, I discussed with bfiller and salem_ about it, and we decided to temporarily have a separate bzr branch for vivid for telephony-service
<boiko> robru: could you please reconfigure the silo to be vivid only? I have re-created the merge proposals against that branch already
<robru> boiko: you have the power to reconfigure now. just note I put the overlay PPA in column L for you
<boiko> robru: ah nice, thanks!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<robru> boiko: let me know if you have any issues
<boiko> robru: sure
<jhodapp> robru, where's the reconfigure button located?
<boiko> jhodapp: it is in the landing tools menu
<robru> jhodapp: "Landing tools" menu at the very top of the page.
<jhodapp> ah ok cool
<boiko> jhodapp: just make sure any column of the row you want to reconfigure is selected
<robru> jhodapp: just make sure you have the right row selected first
<jhodapp> robru, cool, I'm not seeing landing tools on the spreadsheet page...I refreshed even
<robru> jhodapp: it's at the top of the page, not the first row of the spreadsheet.
<robru> "Addons Help Landing Tools"
<jhodapp> robru, I don't have that, or I'm just blind :)
<jhodapp> robru, oh I see it now
<robru> jhodapp: yeah, there
<jhodapp> next to Help
<robru> heh, 6 conflicting silos, most excellent.
<robru> jhodapp: did you get it? didn't see the bot ping saying the silo is ready to build
<jhodapp> yes it worked
<robru> jhodapp: ok looks good, not sure why we didn't see the bot ping about that
<robru> anyways, I'm off for lunch, if anything explodes I'll fix it later!
<jgdx> bfiller, there's an issue with the connection type in Cellular panel, removed that MP from the list so that won't be an issue for next build.
<bfiller> jgdx: ack
<boiko> robru: would you mind removing the wily packages from silo 44's ppa?
<jhodapp> robru, yeah it is weird, but it successfully reconfigured according to the console output
<rvr> karni: Update approved
<karni> rvr: great news! that's a green light for release?
<rvr> karni: Yes
<karni> (as far as QA is concerned)
<karni> rvr: \o/ thank you
<robru> boiko: sure one sec
<robru> boiko: ok wily should disappear in a sec. let me know if you need any more help with that
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<robru> brb
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: I’m waiting on silo 2 to finish landing, I’ll then rebuild silo 16 and will need validation from you guys, will there be someone available to ack it before EOD? It contains user-facing string changes, hence the need to land it today
<rvr> oSoMoN: Maybe alesage or om26er
<oSoMoN> ok, thanks
<alesage> oSoMoN, someone will get it :)
<robru> oSoMoN: silo 2 is free & clear
<oSoMoN> robru, I’ve seen that, thanks
<oSoMoN> I’ve rebuilt silo 16, running some tests locally and will hand over to QA in a moment
<robru> oSoMoN: cool, no worries
<robru> oSoMoN: oh heh, just checked the timestamps, didn't realize I'm an hour late, lol
<oSoMoN> :)
<kgunn> trainguards not really sure if i should whine here....but why is it when i run u-d-f query --list-channels --device=flo
<kgunn> it's showing only devel available ?
<kgunn> no stable ?
<kgunn> or maybe i'm confused....
<kgunn> if i a want vivid+overlay on flo....what channel should i use
 * kgunn thot it was stable
<kgunn> or rc
<robru> kgunn: errr, dunno, sorry
<kgunn> robru: do you have a guess who should i whine to
<kgunn> ?
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: silo 16 is now ready for sign-off
<robru> kgunn: maybe more of a question for rsalveti or ogra_ ... not really sure
<oSoMoN> alesage, ^^
<alesage> oSoMoN, ack
<ogra_> robru, not really anymore ... feel free to direct any snappy questions to us :P
<ogra_> the whole channel re-org happened after we changed teams
<robru> slangasek: what can you tell kgunn about 'u-d-f query'? I'm not familiar with that
<kgunn> not so much about query but the result :)
<kgunn> for flo
<kgunn> vs mako i get all the combos i want....
<robru> kgunn: slangasek did the channel reorg, so I guess he's the guy.
<ogra_> all i know is that it suppresses all -proposed channels on purpose
<kgunn> ta
 * kgunn is gonna bet money he's lighting fireworks and saying hold my beer right about now
<ogra_> flo might not have a stable entry simply because it isnt on the QA list for stable releases ?
<slangasek> right, nobody's promoting any flo images to stable
<charles> kgunn, lol
<slangasek> because they wouldn't be "stable"
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/stable/ ... no flo in any of the subdirs
<slangasek> AIUI there's been zero qa on flo for the past 6 months
<kgunn> slangasek: but if i want vivid+overlay on flo...what do i do ?
<ogra_> yep
<slangasek> kgunn: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu - which is one of the hidden developer-only channels
<kgunn> cool....thanks
<ogra_> slangasek, so with adduser and shadow being patched for extrausers support in wily i was wondering if there is any benefit to sync that into the overlay PPA
<slangasek> ogra_: I guess it's not all that useful on its own, but only if someone is going to do the work to make use of it higher up the stack
<ogra_> well, you could add new users on a phone
<ogra_> without hacking the files manually
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-03
<jibel> sil2100, Good morning. Did you modify the headers of the tarball tab in the landing spreadsheet yesterday?
<sil2100> jibel: ah! Yes, I did, let me get those back
<sil2100> jibel: apologies, forgot you used those
<jibel> sil2100, np, I added one more hack to the bot, I was not sure it was on purpose
<jibel> sil2100, there is more string changes with silo 17. There is a fix for string extraction in unity8
<jibel> sil2100, gallery-app has been approved but not published. Can you do it or you need bfiller?
<sil2100> jibel: gallery-app got published yesterday
<jibel> sil2100, why is it not on the image?
<sil2100> jibel: not sure, the landing happened at 1:30 of my time, maybe it went in too late?
<sil2100> Need to check the build times
<jibel> sil2100, livefs was built 6h ago
<jibel> and finished 5h ago
<jibel> s/livefs/rootfs
<sil2100> Ok then, so we'll need bfiller for that
<sil2100> Probably he didn't publish the click alongside the deb
<sil2100> Unfortunate ;/
<jibel> sil2100, anyone else can do it? it's a national holiday in the US today
<sil2100> Ah, right, normally TImo was helping out with that but we don't have him around as well
<sil2100> Not sure if he generated the click already
<sil2100> Let me try finiding someone
<sil2100> hm, no one seems around
<ogra_> yeah, we should all take the day off
<ogra_> seems half the world is off today
<ogra_> damn ... my krillin behaves weird recently
<jibel> ogra_, what sort of misbehaviour?
<ogra_> yesterday evening i noticed it was off ... since i wasnt sure how long it was since last charge i didnt worry ... but after plugging in it shows 43%
<ogra_> i charged it for like 20min before going to bed ... booted and it also showed 43% in the indicator (above was the android water level animation)
<ogra_> i left it like that on the nightstand ... to find it drained this morning again
<ogra_> i just plugged it in and it starts again at 43%
<ogra_> :/
<popey> hey guys, a question...
<popey> if you set your phone to "never" lock, and then lock it yourself. if an alarm goes off (which wakes the screen) would you expect it to re-lock/blank again after?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> well
<ogra_> it would be nice if it did
<ogra_> but i dont think it can actually be expected
<jibel> popey, I'd expect the phone goes back to the state it was before the notification
<davmor2> popey: I'm with jibel here, I would expect it to return to the state it was in
<popey> Ok, I'm with jibel and davmor2 :)
<popey> I set mine to "never" lock, yet a notification will mean my phone (which was locked) will now have the screen on all day on my desk and die as a result
<popey> also, it will trigger emergency calls in my pocket
<jibel> it's worth a UX bug
<popey> ok, will do
<sil2100> brb, will have to go offline for a few moments
<jibel> oSoMoN, is it possible to delete or rename a bookmark folder?
<oSoMoN> jibel, with the current implementation, no
<oSoMoN> jibel, there will be a dedicated UI for bookmark folders management later
<jibel> oSoMoN, OK, it looks good to me with the details you added in your email.
<oSoMoN> excellent!
<abeato> trainguards, could somebody publish silo 6 (wily)? ^^
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1471154
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471154 in unity-notifications (Ubuntu) "Locked phone should always re-lock after notifications" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> oSoMoN, add an autopilot test to delete a bookmark from a folder and there is nothing left to test manually :)
<oSoMoN> jibel, actually, I think there is one, let me check
<oSoMoN> jibel, webbrowser_app.tests.test_new_tab_view.TestNewTabViewContents.test_remove_bookmarks_when_collapsed and webbrowser_app.tests.test_new_tab_view.TestNewTabViewContents.test_remove_bookmarks_when_expanded
<jibel> oSoMoN, you set the MR to 'Needs Fixing'. Is everything fixed and if so can you fix the status and top approve?
<jibel> oSoMoN, I'm referring to https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-bookmark_folders/+merge/260410
<oSoMoN> jibel, oh yes, sorry I overlooked that
<oSoMoN> jibel, approved
<abeato> sil2100, mind publishing silo 6?
<jibel> sil2100, silo 17 there is a new PO because some strings were not extracted. We land it despite the UI string freeze right?
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, I think we need to make an exception here
<jibel> sil2100, I mean the work is done, strings are currently not translatable at all so it cannot harm anything
<jibel> sil2100, okay
<jibel> rvr, davmor2 ^
<rvr> Ack
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 16 be published, please?
<jibel> oSoMoN, do you plan any other landing for OTA5?
<oSoMoN> jibel, no, that was the last one
<jibel> good
<sil2100> popey, jibel: I'm looking for someone that could upload and push the gallery click further into the store
<popey> i can do that
<oSoMoN> sil2100, can you publish silo 16 for me, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it
<oSoMoN> cheers
<nik90> sil2100: Is there any more UITK silos for OTA-5? I would like to have the fix to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1463430 part of OTA-5.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1463430 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Clock app crashes when renabling an alarm" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nik90> sil2100: I don't see pat online, otherwise I would ask him to add it to the ota-5 milestone
<abeato> sil2100, I need you help to copy over lxc-android-config 0.227 to silo 35, as the package does not belong to the ci-train
<abeato> sil2100, I was syncing from silo 6
<popey> nik90: all of US is on vacation today
<popey> pre-july-4
<nik90> ah
<sil2100> abeato: will do :)
<sil2100> nik90: the US have a national holiday today...
<nik90> sil2100: I will bring this up bug to Pat on Monday
<abeato> sil2100, nice, thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, i wont make the landing meeting tonight (need to drive my GF around)
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! We never have landing meetings on Friday evenings ;)
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> my calendar is outdated :P
<sil2100> abeato: the binaries should be there any minute now
<abeato> sil2100, just seen it after refreshing :)
<jibel> renatu, I don't understand the test to execute and what silo 26 fixes exactly. Can you clarify the test in https://trello.com/c/cYJQsXVM/1841-ubuntu-landing-026-address-book-app-bfiller-renato or the related bug report?
<renatu> jibel, let me see
<renatu> jibel, to test it you can install silo 22 which implements call forward
<renatu> jibel, then go in the phone settings and try to choose a contact from your address-book
<renatu> jibel, it should allow you to select only one contact
<jibel> renatu, ah ok, that's the missing information. Thanks
<renatu> jibel, there is no other app that ask for only one contact
<alecu> hi sil2100! I'm trying to find out what the image # was for ota-4 on mako. Do you know where I can find that?
<sil2100> alecu: hey! You mean, image number in the stable channel? It's #20
<alecu> ah, right, the stable channel.
<alecu> thanks!
<sil2100> From channel ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en (as we also have mako there)
<ogra_> we realy need to stop using image numbers .. as soon as there are like 10 or 20 phones you wont really be able to get anything meaningful via that number anymore
<alecu> agreed
 * ogra_ thinks we should somehow expose the rootfs version number a bit more ... 
<sil2100> Well, the rootfs is only partially what's on the phone, since we have customs that matter as well
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> but if you generally talk about images and want to match across the spectrum of devices the rootfs is a good base at least
<bfiller> sil2100: I will push the click for gallery to the store in a few minutes
<sil2100> bfiller: we already did that
<sil2100> bfiller: no worries, popey pushed it :)
<sil2100> We didn't know you'll be around
<pmcgowan> sil2100, can you run the rtm meeting assuming you decide to have it
<pmcgowan> since I am not ere
<pmcgowan> here
<sil2100> pmcgowan: sure :) Don't know how many attendees we'll have
<sil2100> We might do it short today
<renatu> jibel, I noticed that you marked the silo 22 as dependency for silo 26. And this is not really true. Since they are independent changes
<renatu> jibel, you just need silo 22 because there is no other way to manually test silo 26. But they are not dependent .
<jibel> renatu, right, but as you said there is no other way to test 26 without 22 so in that sense they are dependent.
<sil2100> I feel old
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! So, I don't remember your answer from yesterday regarding the new oxide - you mentioned that we need 1.8.* released for OTA-5 and I don't see it in a silo yet
<sil2100> dbarth: any progress on that?
<popey> hehe, want to feel old, this was 2 years ago today http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/2013/device-2013-07-03-114048.png
<ogra_> where did the resistor app go !
<popey> i think some were in a ppa, but never converted to click
<ogra_> ah
<popey> there's a few of them
<popey> checkers for example
<ogra_> yeah
<dbarth> sil2100: nope; i can't a build of the newest oxide; and we won't be able to get the findinplace feature in browser, because of the string freeze
<ogra_> sad ...
<popey> dbarth: do we know when background audio in oxide will happen?
<dbarth> sil2100: i can only offer to transfer the oxide 1.8 build from the 23rd, to get the ball rolling
<dbarth> popey: well, that one at least would be fixed by that earlier build ^^
<popey> dbarth: yay
<dbarth> sil2100: on line 79
<dbarth> for info, it's been in test within the team for the last week or so, and passes the basic browser test plan
<davmor2> sil2100: device tarball device_arale-20150701-cdd791c.tar.xz is passed not sure who has to press the button on that now is it you or alextu
<davmor2> mzanetti: I have a small issue with the packaging on silo17, in that it killed my phone.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11816008/
<davmor2> mzanetti: stuck on the meizu logo for 10 minutes,  I'm assuming by the autoremove list that something didn't install
<sil2100> davmor2: it's in alextu's hands now
<davmor2> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> Let's send him an e-mail so he's aware once up on Monday
<mzanetti> davmor2, yeah, it pulls a new dependency. citrain tool doesn't like that
<mzanetti> davmor2, install libevdev2 and then try again
<davmor2> sil2100: I'll leave that with you then altough it looks like he is trying to land another one too
<davmor2> mzanetti: started fresh and manually installed that seems to be working thanks for the info
<mzanetti> davmor2, no prob :)
<jibel> rvr, if you ever finish 22 today can you take 26?
<rvr> jibel: Sure
<rvr> kenvandine: Approving silo 22
<kenvandine> rvr, cool, thx
<kenvandine> oh man!
<kenvandine> jgdx, silo 40 wasn't merged!
<rvr> Hmm
<rvr> 26 needs silo 22
<kenvandine> rvr,  yes
<jibel> sil2100, bfiller are you sure the gallery pushed to the store is the right version? THe icon didn't change
<bfiller> jibel: let me check, the new icon is basically the same - no noticable difference
<jibel> bfiller, ok, for other apps it was notably different, that's why I ask.
<bfiller> jibel: yes I was surprised by this too
<davmor2> mzanetti: with your silo 17 installed can you open news articles from the news scope at all, everything else seems to open as expected except the news feeds
<mzanetti> davmor2, testing
<bfiller> jibel: it looks like it's correct version, you can compare to the images in the zip file attached to the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1457424/+attachment/4401627/+files/256.zip
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1457424 in mediaplayer-app "Please update icon (May 2015)" [Medium,In progress]
<mzanetti> davmor2, you mean opening the preview?
<mzanetti> davmor2, erm, yes... works for me
<mzanetti> also opens the browser and everything
<davmor2> mzanetti: so scroll to the news scope then tap on an article,  For me I get the haptic feedback but it doesn't do anything else
<jibel> bfiller, right, it is not striking :) thanks
<mzanetti> davmor2, odd.. it does open the preview here
<mzanetti> and I can go further to euronews from there
<davmor2> mzanetti: are you testing on arale or on krillin?
<mzanetti> arale
<davmor2> same here
<mzanetti> davmor2, the other scopes work?
<davmor2> mzanetti: so if I go to the bbc news scope articles now open
<mzanetti> davmor2, because the silo only changes uinty8, which only has the ui but nothing to do with the actual scope content
<mzanetti> i.e. it's exactly the same code that opens some scope entry, regardless of which scope
<mzanetti> (with the exception of the apps scope)
<jibel> bfiller, flickering is not gone either (bug 1425563) on arale
<ubot5> bug 1425563 in gallery-app "Gallery flickers when going fullscreen" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1425563
<davmor2> mzanetti: same article on news scope doesn't open this is plain weird :(
<jibel> I'm on 1208
<mzanetti> davmor2, so the only thing in scopes this silo touches is to make a label wrap around. and that label is not even used in the news scope
<mzanetti> all the rest touches unity only, not the dash/scopes
<bfiller> jibel: not completely gone but should be a bit better than it was, smoother really
<mzanetti> davmor2, weird indeed
<bfiller> jibel: installing now to verify
<davmor2> let me reboot
<jibel> bfiller, I don't really see an improvement. Behaviour is the same on krillin non upgraded, and arale upgraded
 * jibel has to go, bbiab
<davmor2> mzanetti: rebooted now it works fine \o/
<mzanetti> davmor2, awesome
<mzanetti> davmor2, you got me nervous a little I must admit...
<mzanetti> on friday 6:30 pm
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> davmor2, seems like the scope backend got stuck in some odd state then
<davmor2> mzanetti: so I've opend 5 now with no issues
<mzanetti> wohoo :)
<davmor2> mzanetti: must of just been a weird state, something to keep an eye out for though maybe :)
<mzanetti> yep. I will
<bfiller> jibel: see my message to the list, but yes some flickering does exist still and is expected. It is a bit better after initially opening a photo once (espescially portrait photos) and toggling in and out of fullscreen. Certainly not perfect
<bfiller> jibel: the first opening of a photo from the Events view will still flicker the most
<robru> jgdx: kenvandine: so does 40 need to be re-QA'd since it was rebuilt?
<kenvandine> robru, sorry, no it doesn't
<kenvandine> there was some manual messing with those yesterday to work around a depends issue and snappy builds
<kenvandine> robru, i was cleaning up the mess... :)
<kenvandine> robru, and the changes between the silos was completely isolated
<robru> kenvandine: alright if you're on top of it, that's cool
<kenvandine> robru, i am, and i'm sure it's good
<robru> kenvandine: wait isn't it a US holiday today? what are you doing here? ;-)
<kenvandine> i swapped yesterday
<robru> ah
<kenvandine> so i wasn't around for the mucking around with settings in the archive yesterday :)
<robru> oh fun
<greyback_> trainguards: could I get a silo for spreadsheet line 78 please
<robru> greyback_: try assigning yourself, it should work ;-)
<greyback_> robru: hmm, I would like to land a -gles twin package, and would like to land to both series. Is that not a possibility?
<greyback_> qtmir should be identical in both series
<robru> greyback_: it's possible only with MPs.
<robru> greyback_: if you prep an MP for qtmir-gles it'll work.
<greyback_> robru: so I should make MP for the -gles twin too. ok
<jgdx> kenvandine, okay, idk about that
<jgdx> kenvandine, why? the debs were published
<jgdx> are those different things? :s
<robru> jgdx: yes, merging the MPs in the silos is a separate step that happens after the debs are published to the archive.
<robru> jgdx: I'm not sure why it wasn't merged, but anyway ken rebuilt already so it's a moot pont
<robru> point
<kenvandine> jgdx, it was held in proposed
<kenvandine> the merging happens after it goes to release
<kenvandine> jgdx, i took care of it
<boiko> robru: could you please trigger a rebuild of telephony-service from silo 44 for powerpc and ppc64el?
<robru> boiko: on it
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<rvr> robru: Oops
<rvr> robru: Can you revert silo 35?
<rvr> robru: I approved it by mistake, sorry :(((
<rvr> robru: I changed the spreadsheet back to Required
<robru> rvr: looks like you got it? I didn't publish
<rvr> robru: Ok
<rvr> bfiller: Silo 26 approved
<bfiller> rvr: thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-04
<Saviq> davmor2, sil2100, we'll need to move silo 46 to depend on snapshot, then
<Saviq> and not on overlay
<Saviq> Elleo, FYI ↑
<Elleo> Saviq: what do I need to do to acheive that?
<Elleo> achieve*
<Saviq> Elleo, you don't need anything, trainguards need to change the PPA settings
<Elleo> Saviq: okay, thanks
<Saviq> and we'll need to rebuild qtmir
<Saviq> davmor2, by "an update to qtmir landed" you mean that something landed in overlay after it was snapshot? and the qtmir rebuild built against that new version?
<Saviq> or did someone actually upload a qtmir to overlay
<Saviq> doesn't look like it
<Saviq> davmor2, which channel do you use for testing against OTA12?
<sil2100> Hey
<davmor2> Saviq: RC
<Saviq> right, so new mir landed
<sil2100> Ok, I can do that temporarily, yes, what packages do you need? In theory the overlay should have it all
<sil2100> But yeah, overlay has the new mir which is needed for factory
<sil2100> (non OTA-12)
<Saviq> sil2100, don't need any packages, just need silo 46 to build against snapshot, not stable overlay
<Saviq> will then rebuild qtmir
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, let me switch that
<davmor2> Saviq: more specifically ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris-pd.en for frieza
<Saviq> hmm, isn't -pd deprecated? /me confused
<davmor2> Saviq: no it's even more promoted than normal
<Saviq> oh well
<sil2100> Saviq: no, ubuntu-pd is deprecated, bq-aquaris-pd.en is the channel for frieza
<sil2100> Since it has the PD tarball in it
<Saviq> ack
<sil2100> Eh, this snapshotting business gets crazy
<sil2100> So for silo 46 what we need to do, in short, is: change PPA dep from overlay to snapshot, rebuild qtmir, copy to snapshot, change dep to overlay, rebuild qtmir, release to overlay
<Saviq> sil2100, we could skip the release to overlay
<Saviq> sil2100, it would get released in there soon after
<Saviq> sil2100, or better - source-copy to overlay
<Saviq> to keep the versions same
<sil2100> The versions can't say the same if we do a source copy, we'd have to bump the ubuntu version - but I guess that would be ok
<Saviq> oh right we don't want different binaries with the same version number
<sil2100> Yeah, but we'll just do a no-change ubuntu bump
<sil2100> Anyway, let me do the dependency change
<Saviq> tx
<sil2100> Saviq: done! I actually wonder if we could just, you know, re-target the silo to the stable-snapshot instead of the overlay and release it normally that way
<sil2100> Ah, we can't
<sil2100> nvm then
<sil2100> Since I guess in the case of triple landings it's hardcoded to use the overlay
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks, rebuilding
<davmor2> sil2100, Saviq: thanks guys sorry for the headache but I'm glad you're able to sort it :)
<Saviq> davmor2, not like you caused it :)
<sil2100> Yeah, it's caused by us working on 3 different milestones at once ;p
<sil2100> I guess we need to tweak this process a little bit more
<Saviq> sil2100, ugh https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-046/+packages
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-046/+sourcepub/6668421/+listing-archive-extra to be exact
<Saviq> try and restart?
<Saviq> or we could just wait&test the vivid version and indeed move back to overlay after
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, let's just test the vivid parts, switch back and rebuild
<sil2100> Not much we can do...
<sil2100> Actually
<sil2100> Will try one thing, but in the meantime please test the vivid parts
<Saviq> davmor2, the vivid parts of silo 46 should be good to test for OTA12 now, train won't show it because it's confused
<sil2100> Saviq: the yakkety bits will build soon
<Saviq> sil2100, right I can see armhf is working now, what about arm64 and i386 https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-046/+sourcepub/6668421/+listing-archive-extra ?
<sil2100> Saviq: retrying those, wanted to check armhf first
<Saviq> sil2100, ack
<davmor2> Saviq: awesome thanks
<davmor2> Saviq: \o/ 2 to upgrade \o/
<Saviq> davmor2, should be more, but I suppose your device was in a b0rked state because of the previous apt fail
<Saviq> Elleo, davmor2, things seem to be working well here
<davmor2> Saviq, Elleo: \o/ I can haz a keyboard to type in my pin \o/
<Elleo> davmor2: great :)
<davmor2> now to test it :)
<davmor2> Elleo, Saviq: so far so good http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/phone-screenshots/osk-again.png
<ogra_> hello 1995 !
<Elleo> davmor2: :)
<davmor2> although the spellchecker it gonna fry me head :D
<Elleo> davmor2: yeah, the gtk backend seems to do some funny stuff with the pre-edit buffer that we're going to need to fix
<phablet> ogra_ 😋
<phablet> ogra_ see keyboard works in xapps
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> so finally working hexchat on my tablet, looking forward to that :)
<phablet> complete with monochrome emotes in the appearance but color ones on the keyboard \o/
<ogra_> heh
<phablet> emojis  even I hate this auto change your text thing
<phablet> Elleo  only other thing is bouncing the place where you type text above the keyboard so you know you can see what you type 😀
<davmor2> Elleo: so it is back to where it was now to figure out how to test the security aspect \o/
<Elleo> davmor2: yeah, the refusal to show the keyboard in the previous round was an example of the maliit side working correctly (when qtmir reported the bridge as not having focus); easiest way to test the focus reporting is to do:
<Elleo> davmor2: gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.Unity.FocusInfo --object-path / --method com.canonical.Unity.FocusInfo.isPidFocused <pid>
<Elleo> davmor2: and verify that it returns true when the pid is of something focused and false when its not
<davmor2> Elleo: awesome thanks
<davmor2> Elleo: \o/ yeah \o/ wins all round :)
<rvr> Kaleo: This silo says it needs rebuilding https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1598
<Elleo> davmor2: great :)
<Saviq> davmor2, when you're OK with it, let sil2100 know please, he'll do the right thing to the packages
<sil2100> Yeah, I'll have to manually do the package copies
<sil2100> Then do a source-copy (with versions changed) to the overlay and manually merge
<davmor2> sil2100, Saviq, Elleo: give me another 10 minutes or so and I'll let you know so far everything is working as expected
<Elleo> davmor2: okay, thanks
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
<davmor2> sil2100: okay slightly less than 10 minutes, I assume I need to mark the silo as passed or is that really gonna screw things up?
<sil2100> davmor2: no, I guess don't switch it to approved just yet, I don't want anyone to publish this by mistake
<sil2100> davmor2: is it good to go?
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap as far as I can tell it's doing everything it should and not doing things it shouldn't
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Ok, let me publish it manually then, thanks!
<Elleo> woo :)
<davmor2> sil2100, Saviq: I assume this then needs to land again for overlay now too right?
<davmor2> or are you working around that
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, I want to do that now - do you want to test the packages after I rebuild them?
<sil2100> There should be no difference basically
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah I'll give it a quick tyre kick to be doubly sure but I'm assuming there will be no difference :)
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, what I'll do is push manual no-change rebuilds to the silo PPA (after switching the dependency) and will give you a ping
<sil2100> Saviq: ^ hey! Are you fine with me doing ubuntu-version-bump no-change rebuilds for the overlay, or would you prefer just rebuilding it through the CI Train?
<Saviq> sil2100, whatever's easier
<sil2100> Saviq: I guess using the train would make it less problematic, right? Since at least the branches would have the right versions - anyway, if you're fine with a train rebuild I'll do that
<Saviq> sil2100, works for me
<bregma> sil2100, could I get you to change the Stable Phone Overlay description? It is now officially supported for desktop use and the current message is discouraging people from testing Unity 8 who otherwise would.
<sil2100> bregma: hey! Ok, sure
<sil2100> Yeah
<bregma> thanks
<davmor2> sil2100: so I copied the trello ticket for overlay over ota12 so we have a reference for it in the builds, just give me a ping when you are ready to test it, in theory now it should only take 5-10 minutes once installed just to confirm the same behaviour exists and then land it properly
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, thanks, the packages are rebuilding now as we speak
<t1mp> kalikiana: do you know if /home/phablet on the CI devices is a separate partition?
<t1mp> kalikiana: getting unexpected EOF again https://jenkins.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-sdk/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci-armhf-stable/1004/console
<t1mp> also [sudo] password for phablet: W: /home/phablet/.pbuilderrc does not exist
<Saviq> davmor2, ↑ it's built
<davmor2> woohoo!
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> Packages still didn't fully publish
<sil2100> So not sure if you'll be able to use them already
<Saviq> sil2100, in theory train should know when?
<Saviq> let's see, /me just citrained
<Saviq> sil2100, only -gles didn't publish yet it seems, maybe train does not look at those
<sil2100> Saviq: well, qtmir is Pending on my LP page as well
<sil2100> :|
<Saviq> nope, fully published here ;)
<sil2100> Not sure why it's taking ages today
<Saviq> and dist-upgrade looks ok
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-046/+packages <- you don't see those as 'Pending'? hmmm
<Saviq> sil2100, only -gles ones
<sil2100> Ok then ;)
 * sil2100 has a broken Launchpad then
<davmor2> sil2100: stop breaking things that's my job
<sil2100> It's not me!
<davmor2> sil2100, Saviq: right everything here is working the same way as in ota12 can I mark the ppa passed now?
<Saviq> davmor2, yup
<sil2100> davmor2: yes, thanks :)
<davmor2> WOOHOO!
<davmor2> Elleo, Saviq, sil2100: Finally the Rock has come back to.......wait no that is wrong ^ it passed \o/
<Elleo> great :)
<Saviq> sil2100, will you publish or wanna wait for britney?
<sil2100> Saviq: will publish in a minute, we already saw britney on these branches
<sil2100> Saviq: ...are all those packages really fully published on your side? I do a hard refresh and still have Pending packages in the PPA, will have to confirm with LP API it seems :o
<Saviq> sil2100, no they're not atm
<davmor2> Elleo, Saviq, sil2100: thanks again guys, a real headache of a silo but resolved with minimum fuss :)
<Elleo> davmor2: thank you :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! We have a silo which doesn't seem to want to publish binaries fully, we're waiting for them to switch from Pending for a very long time already
<sil2100> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-046/+packages
<sil2100> cjwatson: is there anything we can do to hurry up the publisher? Or is it stuck?
<cjwatson> sil2100: Just terribly slow to download stuff from the librarian at the moment
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, thanks for investigating, we'll just wait patiently :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: likely related to RT#93197, to which I've just followed up
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-05
<popey> jibel: I have an urgent unav click incoming soon. the upstream map tile provider has changed its terms of service (many open source projects are affected by this including GNOME Maps), will someone be able to test it this week?
<jibel> popey, yes, it shouldn't be a problem this week
<popey> great, thanks
<jibel> oSoMoN, silo 79 approved
<sil2100> dbarth, jibel: should I publish the xenial-only arm64-only oxide-qt landing as is?
<sil2100> Not sure if there's much more we can test besides 'just do it'
<jibel> sil2100, there is nothing we can test until there is an image
<sil2100> jibel, dbarth: ok, published, will publish webbrowser-app in a moment
<oSoMoN> jibel, thanks!
<pete-woods> trainguards: hey folks, could someone restart the failed PPC job in (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-025/+packages)
<pete-woods> it's the usual doxygen crashes every now and again for no known reason
<sil2100> pete-woods: done
<pete-woods> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> yw!
<oSoMoN> sil2100, would you mind publishing silo 79 on my behalf?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure
<Saviq> robru, does bileto check for source-only uploads where determining the built status? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1634 says it's built, but https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-012/+packages says it's still pending publishing
<robru> Saviq: what do you mean source only? As opposed to what? It checks whatever lplib reports about the status of the builds
<Saviq> robru, ones that don't have MPs
<Saviq> robru, right, so it doesn't differentiate between MP-based or direct uploads
<robru> Saviq: lp itself can't distinguish between an MP build or a manual source, they're all just source packages. Only bileto tracks the MPs that went into it
<Saviq> robru, ok so the problem seems to be that lplib lies about the status of packages then
<Saviq> wonder why it would show the right status on web and not report it on lplib
<Saviq> *liblp
<Saviq> *whatever
<robru> Saviq: how long has it been like this? Keep in mind bileto just polls every 15 minutes so you're probably just seeing race conditions where bileto has stale info
<Saviq> robru, hmm, that may be
<Saviq> robru, but I'd say no, since https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-0-status/19508/consoleFull it said building, in https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-0-status/19509/consoleFull it said built, and I mentioned the issue a good 20mins later
<Saviq> when it was still not published
<robru> Saviq: must be some delay in the publisher then? Bileto doesn't actually check if it's published or pending, only checks the build states
<Saviq> robru, oh right, it was built
<Saviq> just not published
<rvr> pete-woods: Silo 25 is approved
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-06
<Saviq> trainguards, hey, not sure what happened here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1634 but http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml doesn't show any of those tests running - maybe we could publish already?
<Saviq> ah it's QA-acked already so britney status doesn't update any more
<popey> Anyone else getting adb failure on turbo since latest update?
<popey> I have plugged mine into various usb ports - only have one cable
<popey> mtp fails, and adb fails also. I can't connect to the phone at all
<popey> (I can get in over ssh)
<jibel> popey, this is bug 1599145
<ubot5> bug 1599145 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "com.canonical.UnityGreeter dbus methods removed" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1599145
<jibel> it's landing
<jibel> the fix is
<popey> oh, super!  😃
<popey> thanks jibel
<popey> jibel: fyi https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1638
<jibel> popey, thanks, will get it done today
<popey> thank you
<jibel> Saviq, do you know what is going on with the publication of silo 12?
<Saviq> jibel, see above, alesage ACKed it already last night so britney status isnt' updated any more - it can be published
<jibel> trainguards ^
<sil2100> I think I published that some hours ago?
<sil2100> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1634
<Saviq> ah now it updated the status
<sil2100> Is something wrong with it?
<Saviq> sil2100, no, it's good
<rvr> sil2100: Hey. In latest rc image (#59, krillin) I see that Telegram shows the read header. I thought this was fixed.
<rvr> sil2100: s/read/red/
<rvr> com.ubuntu.telegram	2.2.16.0
<rvr> version custom: 20160624-981-38-12
<sil2100> hm, let me check what custom tarball is used
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> rvr: ...could you update and try now?
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> Wait
<sil2100> hm, no, ok, could you try now?
<sil2100> Strange thing that it wasn't there
<rvr> sil2100: Ok, I'll check when I'm done with unav
<sil2100> It's so confusing with everything landing last minute...
<rvr> sil2100: :(
<sil2100> I used the cusotm tarballs we used during the first rc candidates copied from rc-proposed, but I guess those didn't have the latest tarball with telegram?
<sil2100> eh, don't have time to check that, will investigate later
<sil2100> jibel: hey! THe indicator-network fix for the data toggle was also for OTA-12, right?
<rvr> sil2100: This looks better
<rvr> sil2100: com.ubuntu.telegram	2.2.24.0
<rvr> No red header anymore
<sil2100> rvr: thanks for checking! Sorry for the wrong customs, I guess that's what happens when we have things landing at the last minute
<sil2100> rvr: I'll be re-building rc with all the latest changes (maybe the latest langpacks too)
<rvr> sil2100: Great!
<sil2100> Requesting translations export
<rvr> popey: Hi
<popey> rvr: hey
<rvr> popey: https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/577ccd427a16bfc93e70ee96/540x960/79bd456d82c64cb36d2e2b6a538fced5/screenshot20160706_123033456.png
<popey> noted.
<popey> passed that on upstream, thank you rvr !
<rvr> popey: Silo approved
 * popey hugs rvr
<popey> you dont want to block on the above screenshot?
<jibel> popey, I don't thin we should block on this. Especially given the issue with the new T&C.
<jibel> think*
<jibel> you can always resubmit a minor update
<popey> jibel: ok, thanks
<jhodapp> sil2100, what's the status of silo 36 landing for rc-proposed?
<sil2100> jhodapp: oh, I thought it landed
<jhodapp> sil2100, the silo request page doesn't say it landed
<jhodapp> sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1622
<sil2100> I guess QA needs to take a look at that
<jhodapp> davmor2, ^
<sil2100> rvr, davmor2: hey! The media-hub silo we had for OTA-12 got rebuilt with one media-hub landing that got pushed to rc-proposed earlier, do you guys want to give it a spin before I land it?
<rvr> sil2100: davmor2 ^
<pmcgowan> sil2100, did we not get an rc-rpoposed build? is one planned?
<davmor2> sil2100: no it can land as far as we know there is no change as such so it should be good
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
<sil2100> pmcgowan: we didn't? I see one imported today
<sil2100> pmcgowan: https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en/krillin/version-377.json ?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, hmm ok didnt get notified on a couple devices
<pmcgowan> let me check
<sil2100> jibel, rvr, davmor2: once the newly exported langpacks are built, I will copy them over to the snapshot and build a new rc image
<rvr> sil2100: Cool
<jhodapp> sil2100, davmor2, rvr, thanks
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, rvr: ugh, the langpacks still didn't build, we seem to not have enough amd64 builders?!
<rvr> sil2100: Did the dbus fix land in rc images?
<sil2100> rvr: not sure if the current rc one has it
<sil2100> rvr: no, I don't think it does, as it landed recently
<sil2100> A re-spin is required, but I'm still waiting as our amd64 builders are all busy
<sil2100> :|
<rvr> sil2100: Ok, I have an issue with the dialer app not being dismissed in incoming calls, and could be related
<pmcgowan> sil2100, oh crap I just updated thinkign that landed
<pmcgowan> is it in proposed?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it landed in rc-proposed
<sil2100> But not in rc yet ;)
 * sil2100 waiting for free builders still
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ok great
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-07
<AlbertA_> trainguards: can a silo be assigned for: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1644 ?
<AlbertA_> trainguards: I guess there's not enough free silos for me to assign one myself?
<sil2100> AlbertA_: hey! Just press build, it should assign a silo then automatically :)
<AlbertA_> sil2100: oh nice... thanks!
<AlbertA_> trainguards: could someone retrigger the arm64 vivid build here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-080/+packages
<AlbertA_> trainguards: looks like an intermittent test failure
<robru> AlbertA_: on it
<AlbertA_> robru: thanks!
<robru> AlbertA_: you're welcome!
<dobey> robru: how much do you know about jenkins-launchpad-plugin?
<robru> dobey: never heard of it.
<dobey> robru: did you not do much with the management of s-jenkins?
<robru> dobey: I barely ever touched s-jenkins. train went self-hosting a while ago and I haven't used it since.
<dobey> robru: ok. i just have some grievance to discuss and thought you might have some knoweledge. no worries :)
<robru> dobey: for s-jenkins stuff I'd poke fginther or psivaa I think
<dobey> hmm, looks like mmrazik wrote this code, alas
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-08
<Saviq> sil2100, morning, can copy https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1645 to snapshot please
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, both OTA-12 and factory I suppose?
<sil2100> On it
<Saviq> sil2100, I suppose, yeah, thanks
<Saviq> trainguards, hey, think we could finalize https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1645 ? it's stuck in proposed because of armhf queue, it passed on i386 and amd64 by now
<oSoMoN> trainguards: why is my SRU silo (51) building against the stable-phone-overlay PPA ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: silos, by default, have a hard-dependency on the overlay
<sil2100> oSoMoN: if this gets in your way then I can temporarily remove that dependency for you to rebuild
<oSoMoN> sil2100, please do if you don’t mind, as the dependency on a newer ubuntu-ui-toolkit is preventing webbrowser-app from successfully building
<sil2100> Ok, let me take a look at the silo
<sil2100> oSoMoN: done, please rebuild :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, would it make sense for me to file a bug against bileto to request that PPAs assigned to SRU silos have the dependency on the stable-phone-overlay PPA removed?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I guess that would be a valid feature
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks, I’ll file a bug then
<sil2100> Wouldn't expect it to be implemented soon, since there's a lot of more pending tasks on robru's plate in bileto ;)
<oSoMoN> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1600188
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1600188 in Bileto "PPA assigned for building a SRU should not have a dependency on the stable phone overlay" [Undecided,New]
<jhodapp> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> jhodapp: pong
<jhodapp> sil2100, hey, any idea why this silo keeps getting a dependency wait for qtubuntu-media on vivid and xenial (but not yakkety)? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1533
<jhodapp> sil2100, the newer media-hub version is in that silo that qtubuntu-media expects
<sil2100> jhodapp: yeah, look at the dependency version: libmedia-hub-dev (>= 4.4.0+16.10.20160708-0ubuntu1)
<sil2100> jhodapp: so the vivid and xenial versions depend on the version from yakkety (16.10 in the version number)
<sil2100> jhodapp: you would need to bump the upstream version and depend on that then
<sil2100> e.g. 4.4.1, and then do the dependency in the qtubuntu-media packages to >= 4.4.1
<jhodapp> sil2100, hmm, ok I hadn't noticed that lpotter had used 16.10 in the version string
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok makes sense now, I'll advise him further...thanks for taking a quick look
<sil2100> jhodapp: yeah, if you need to depend on a specific version of a package that's generated by the CI Train then you need to only depend on the upstream part of the version
<sil2100> Since anything past the first + sign is auto-generated and is per-distro
<jhodapp> sil2100, yeah that makes total sense...I've wondered that actually
<sil2100> So if there are API changes, an upstream version needs to be bumped
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> yw!
<jhodapp> right makes total sense
<jhodapp> thanks
<cjwatson> Good grief, x86 builder backlog.
 * cjwatson hits some of them to try to mitigate it
<alex_abreu> robru, ping
<robru> alex_abreu: pong
<alex_abreu> robru, have you heard of any issue w/ packagekit deps issues when building for Y ? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1639
<robru> alex_abreu: haven't heard anything
<alex_abreu> robru, mmmh ok
<robru> alex_abreu: error looks like you're just missing a dep on the package
<alex_abreu> robru, yes but that is a package that just should work ... weird
<robru> alex_abreu: I don't know anything about it specifically but it's possible that what was one package previously has been split into two in yakkety so now you need a new dep to bring in everything you used to get before.
<alex_abreu> robru, yes my guess too
<cjwatson> alex_abreu: yeah, well, doko merged new packagekit even after we explicitly and repeatedly said it needed to be blocked on click
<cjwatson> so I have no idea how you're going to build click for yakkety now
<cjwatson> given that my attempt to do the native dbus thing (which was afaics the only way out) was nacked
<alex_abreu> cjwatson, argh I was afraid I would end up in a dead situation like that :/
<cjwatson> alex_abreu: BTW, you still need to get rid of the click_stderr variable in that MP
<alex_abreu> cjwatson, oh sorry I thought I did that ... will do now
<cjwatson> you added the flag but the var is still there
<alex_abreu> yes
<alex_abreu> cjwatson, so do you have a summary of the packagekit situation?
<cjwatson> alex_abreu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1470655 and https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/click/drop_packagekit/+merge/285225 cover it I guess
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1470655 in click (Ubuntu) "Update to PackageKit 1.0" [High,Triaged]
<cjwatson> I suppose you could try merging the latter; I wasn't going to take responsibility for it because I don't agree with the direction, but it's no longer my responsibility, so :)
<alex_abreu> cjwatson, would you mind approving https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/click/drop_packagekit/+merge/285225 ? just to have a stamp of approval since your disaprove might scare people ...
<alex_abreu> cjwatson, and could we MR it to trunk instead of /devel?
<cjwatson> alex_abreu: sorry, no - I won't stop you landing it but I want it on record that I don't agree with the direction.  If it makes people think about the reasons I gave then so much the better from my POV :)
<cjwatson> alex_abreu: the way I normally managed click was to merge everything into lp:click/devel first and then land one big MP from that to lp:click using citrain
<alex_abreu> cjwatson, understood thanks, ... I'll prob talk to you on Monday again about this, and send an email to all involved to sum up the situation
<cjwatson> alex_abreu: I don't really know what else I have to contribute to the discussion beyond what I've already said, but sure
<alex_abreu> cjwatson, well just to be sure, I'll put you in cc, just so that correct me if I quote you wrong :)
<cjwatson> ok
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2845 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2844 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2845 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2844 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2844 Diff missing (artful/dpdk). Failed to build (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2845 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2845 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2845 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2845 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2845 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2843 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2845 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2846 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2846 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2846 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/appstream-glib, artful/file-roller, artful/gnome-software, artful/packagekit). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/ubuntu-meta). Release pocket (artful/fwupd, artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2847 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2847 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2847 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2847 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2847 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2847 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2847 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2847 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2847 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Destination version missing from changelog (xenial/unity-control-center). Successfully built (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2849 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2849 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2850 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2844 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Proposed pocket (artful/mir, artful/miral). Ready to build (artful/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2850 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Failed to build (artful/unity-system-compositor). Proposed pocket (artful/mir, artful/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2850 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2852 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2852 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2852 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2852 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2829 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2828 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2829 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (zesty/mir, zesty/miral, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Failed to build (artful/unity-system-compositor). Proposed pocket (artful/mir, artful/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Destination version missing from changelog (xenial/unity-control-center). Successfully built (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Diff missing
<jbicha> Saviq: did you see the u-sys-compositor MP at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 ?
<Saviq> jbicha, yeah, that's for zesty, though, alan_g's on holiday this week so we'll pick it up on Monday
<jbicha> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2853 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2854 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2855 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2855 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-control-center). Successfully built (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2855 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2855 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2856 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Destination version missing from changelog (xenial/unity-control-center). Pending binary packages (xenial/compiz). Successfully built (xenial/nux, xenial/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2855 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2856 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2856 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Destination version missing from changelog (xenial/unity-control-center). Successfully built (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2857 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2857 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2857 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2857 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2779 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 artful/qtubuntu: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/qtubuntu/qt5.9. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Dependency wait (artful/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/qtcu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2855 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/qtcurve,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/qtcurve,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtsystems-opensource-src, artful/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtwebkit-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/qtcurve, artful/qtgraphicaleffects-opensourc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/qtcurve, artful/qtgraphicaleffects-opensourc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/lxqt-session). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/qt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/qtcurve, artful/qtgraph
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensou
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/qtcurve, artful/qtgraph
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/qtcurve, artful/qtgraph
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Failed to build (artful/unity-system-compositor). Proposed pocket (artful/mir, artful/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/qtcurve, artful/qtgraph
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 artful/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src: Failed to verify DSC file qtquickcontrols-opensource-src_5.7.1~20161021-2build1~2.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/qtcurve, artful/qtgraph
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/qtcurv
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/pyqt5, artful/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, artful/qtserialport-opensource-src, artful/qtwayland-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artfu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/qtcurv
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2853 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src,
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2856 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2856 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2856 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcre
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2858 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2858 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2858 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2858 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2844 Diff missing (artful/openvswitch). Pending binary packages (artful/dpdk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2844 Diff missing (artful/dpdk). Failed to build (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2857 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcurve, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3312 Proposed pocket (bionic/bluedevil, bionic/breeze, bionic/drkonqi, bionic/kactivitymanagerd, bionic/kde-cli-tools, bionic/kdeplasma-addons, bionic/kgamma5, bionic/khotkeys, bionic/kinfocenter, bionic/kmenuedit, bionic/kscreen, bionic/kscreenlocker). UNAPPROVED queue (bionic/ksshaskpass, bionic/ksysguard, bionic/kwin, bionic/kwrited, bionic/libksysguard, bionic/milou, bionic/oxygen, bionic/plasm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3312 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3290 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3289 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcurve, cosmic/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/horizon). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Ready to build 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Ready to build (cosmic/ceilometer, c
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcurve, cosmic/qtgraphicaleffects
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcurve, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/hedgewars). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcurve, cosmic/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/openvswitch, cosmic/python-oslo.messaging). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas). Pendin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/python-oslo.messaging). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe, cosmic/python-kafka). Failed to build (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/openvswitch, cosmic/python-oslo.messaging). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/python-oslo.messaging). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/ne
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe, cosmic/python-oslo.messaging). Failed to build (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/horizon). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-dogpile.cache, cosmic/p
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3314 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3314 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3314 Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3314 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3314 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3314 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3314 Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3314 Needs rebuild due to new commits
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/horizon). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-dogpile.cache, cosmic/p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/horizon). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-dogpile.cache, cosmic/p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3314 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3314 Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3314 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3314 Publish failed: Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3314 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3314 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcurve, cosmic/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, cosmic/qtcurve, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/libqtxdg). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pyqt5, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivi
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4117 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Proposed pocket (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/kinfocenter, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/kscreen, groovy/kscreenlocker, groovy/ksshaskpass, groovy/ksysguard, groovy/kwallet-pam, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Proposed pocket (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/kmenuedit, groovy/kscreenlocker, groovy/ksysguard, groovy/kwayland-integration, groovy/kwayland-server, groovy/kwin, groovy/kwrited, groovy/libksysguard, groovy/plasma-desktop, groovy/plasma-discover, groovy/plasma-integration, groovy/plasma-vault, groovy/plasma-workspace, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4120 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Proposed pocket (groovy/kdeplasma-addons, groovy/ksysguard, groovy/libksysguard, groovy/plasma-desktop, groovy/plasma-vault, groovy/plasma-workspace). Release pocket (groovy/bluedevil, groovy/breeze, groovy/breeze-grub, groovy/breeze-gtk, groovy/breeze-plymouth, groovy/drkonqi, groovy/kactivitymanagerd, groovy/kde-cli-tools, groovy/kde-gtk-config, groovy/kdecoration, groovy/kgamma5, groovy/khot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4109 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4109 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4102 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4091 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-06-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4123 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4123 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4123 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4123 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4123 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4123 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4116 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4123 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4116 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4116 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4123 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4124 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4125 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4126 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4127 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4127 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4126 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4127 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4126 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4127 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4128 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4128 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4129 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4129 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4129 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4126 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4127 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4126 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4127 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4129 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3997 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4108 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4107 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4130 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4131 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4131 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4130 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4130 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4130 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4130 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4131 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4131 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4131 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4131 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4131 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4113 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4115 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4115 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4132 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4132 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4132 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4132 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4132 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4133 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4133 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/khtml, groovy/kiconthemes, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kirigami2, groovy/kjsembed, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickchar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/khtml, groovy/kiconthemes, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kirigami2, groovy/kjsembed, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickchar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/pl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Currently building (groovy/kxmlgui). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/plasma-framework, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/plasma-framework, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/plasma-framework, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Currently building (groovy/kbookmarks). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose). Di
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose). Di
